# Sticky  Opened- also IMPORTANT UPDATE



## Daniel

An own forum for threads entitled with one composer's name. Feel free to post all you associate with her/him, remember and want to share with us.

Let's give this idea a try! After some weeks we will see how to continue...

Enjoy!

Daniel

_edit from Chi_townPhilly:

we are currently in the process of organizing an index for the 'Composer Guestbooks' sub-forum. We are now in Phase I, which is to merge multiple threads for the same composer, where practical. We are shading to the side of caution with our merges- and will leave multiple threads 'as-is' in situations that involve any hint of affecting continuity of discourse.

Until we get the index up, we ask that users review existing threads, to help guard against creating redundant threads. A good tool for this is the "Advanced Search/Search Composer Name/Search Titles Only in Composer Guestbooks Sub-Forum" set of search-options.

Please be patient- improvements are on the way!_


----------



## trojan-rabbit

I'm glad you like the idea


----------



## science

I would like to suggest changing the title or the subtitle for the sub-forum. I started several threads in the wrong forum because I thought this was some kind of silly thing about "leaving a message for a composer." 

Then someone blamed me for using the wrong sub-forum. I feel I would've had a better chance not to make that mistake if the forum had been more accurately or informatively titled or subtitled.


----------



## sospiro

science said:


> I would like to suggest changing the title or the subtitle for the sub-forum. I started several threads in the wrong forum because I thought this was some kind of silly thing about "leaving a message for a composer."


:lol: That's what I thought it was. Some sort of fan message to someone beyond the grave.



science said:


> Then someone blamed me for using the wrong sub-forum. I feel I would've had a better chance not to make that mistake if the forum had been more accurately or informatively titled or subtitled.


If you make an honest mistake (rather than just being lazy) only the most pedantic could complain.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I don't know if anyone will see this, but...

http://www.classical.net/music/composer/dates/comp1.php

This is a really good list of composers' birthdays.  Announce birthdays for commemoration!

Could someone actually make this link a sticky in itself? I think a lot of people would like to see it.


----------



## science

Here are the first 7 pages at this time, and a little more; eventually I'll post a complete index:

Adams: http://www.talkclassical.com/17466-john-adams.html
Aho: http://www.talkclassical.com/16859-kalevi-aho.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/16669-kalevi-aho.html
Albeniz: http://www.talkclassical.com/9608-isaac-alb-niz.html
Albinoni: http://www.talkclassical.com/17715-tomaso-albinoni.html
Alkan: http://www.talkclassical.com/6202-alkan.html
Avicenna; http://www.talkclassical.com/16554-avicenna.html
Bach, CPE: http://www.talkclassical.com/5377-carl-philipp-emanuel-bach.html
Bach, JC: http://www.talkclassical.com/13172-johann-christian-bach.html
Bach, JCF: http://www.talkclassical.com/13684-johann-christoph-friedrich-bach.html
Bach, JS: http://www.talkclassical.com/2643-johann-sebastian-bach.html
Bach, WF: http://www.talkclassical.com/13163-wilhelm-friedemann-bach-wf.html
Barber: http://www.talkclassical.com/4507-samuel-barber-1910-1981-a.html
Bartok: http://www.talkclassical.com/3660-b-la-bart-k.html
Bax: http://www.talkclassical.com/4386-arnold-bax.html
Beach, Amy: http://www.talkclassical.com/5845-american-composer-corner-amy.html
Beethoven: http://www.talkclassical.com/2555-l-beethoven.html
Berg: http://www.talkclassical.com/5405-alban-berg.html
Berio: http://www.talkclassical.com/4649-luciano-berio-1925-2003-a.html
Berlioz: http://www.talkclassical.com/4760-hector-berlioz.html
Berwald: http://www.talkclassical.com/11515-franz-berwald.html
Bizet: http://www.talkclassical.com/5926-georges-bizet.html
Bloch: http://www.talkclassical.com/4535-ernest-bloch.html
Boccherini: http://www.talkclassical.com/2737-luigi-boccherini.html
Boieldieu: http://www.talkclassical.com/16713-fran-ois-adrien-boieldieu.html
Bowen: http://www.talkclassical.com/14266-york-bowen.html
Boyce: http://www.talkclassical.com/13541-william-boyce.html
Brahms: http://www.talkclassical.com/2562-johannes-brahms.html
Brian: http://www.talkclassical.com/18256-havergal-brian.html
Bridge: http://www.talkclassical.com/5653-frank-bridge.html
Britten: http://www.talkclassical.com/2784-benjamin-britten.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/13196-benjamin-britten.html
Bruckner: http://www.talkclassical.com/2678-anton-bruckner.html
Buxtehude: http://www.talkclassical.com/14734-dieterich-buxtehude.html
Byrd: http://www.talkclassical.com/18110-william-byrd.html
Cage: http://www.talkclassical.com/4342-john-cage.html
Carter: http://www.talkclassical.com/4025-elliot-carter.html
Cassidy, Aaron: http://www.talkclassical.com/4773-aaron-cassidy-1976-a.html
Chabrier: http://www.talkclassical.com/5419-emmanuel-chabrier.html
Clementi: http://www.talkclassical.com/13164-muzio-clementi.html
Corelli: http://www.talkclassical.com/5615-arcangelo-corelli.html
Chopin: http://www.talkclassical.com/3251-frederic-chopin.html
Debussy: http://www.talkclassical.com/2569-claude-debussy.html
Dittersdorf: http://www.talkclassical.com/4105-karl-ditters-von-dittersdorf.html
Dohnanyi: http://www.talkclassical.com/5129-ern-dohn-nyi.html
Dowland: http://www.talkclassical.com/10670-john-dowland.html
Dukas: http://www.talkclassical.com/5054-paul-dukas.html
Dvorak: http://www.talkclassical.com/3020-antonin-dvorak.html
Elgar: http://www.talkclassical.com/2650-edward-elgar.html
Ellington, "Duke": http://www.talkclassical.com/13524-duke-ellington.html
Enescu: http://www.talkclassical.com/4135-george-enescu.html
Farrenc, Louise: http://www.talkclassical.com/9013-louise-farrenc.html
Faure: http://www.talkclassical.com/4885-gabriel-faur-1845-1924-a.html
Field, John: http://www.talkclassical.com/18141-john-field.html
Foote: http://www.talkclassical.com/17912-arthur-foote.html
Francesco: http://www.talkclassical.com/13447-vincenzo-salvatore-carmelo-francesco.html
Frescobaldi: http://www.talkclassical.com/13851-girolamo-frescobaldi.html
Gershwin: http://www.talkclassical.com/4777-george-gershwin.html
Gesualdo: http://www.talkclassical.com/14318-carlo-gesualdo.html
Glazunov: http://www.talkclassical.com/17322-alexandr-konstantinovich-glazunov.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/8711-alexander-glazunov.html
Gliere: http://www.talkclassical.com/5754-reinhold-gliere.html
Glinka: http://www.talkclassical.com/10256-mikhail-glinka.html
Glorieux, Francois: http://www.talkclassical.com/16847-fran-ois-glorieux.html
Goldmark: http://www.talkclassical.com/17268-karl-goldmark.html
Grainger: http://www.talkclassical.com/3852-percy-grainger.html
Grieg: http://www.talkclassical.com/3771-edvard-grieg.html
Griffes: http://www.talkclassical.com/5917-american-composer-corner-charles.html
Handel: http://www.talkclassical.com/15092-george-frideric-handel.html
Hardin, Louis "Moondog": http://www.talkclassical.com/14777-louis-hardin-aka-moondog.html
Harris, Roy: http://www.talkclassical.com/9877-roy-harris.html
Hartmann: http://www.talkclassical.com/6320-karl-amadeus-hartmann.html
Haydn, Josef: http://www.talkclassical.com/3941-haydn.html
Haydn, Michael: http://www.talkclassical.com/13412-michael-haydn.html
Henze: http://www.talkclassical.com/5330-hans-werner-henze.html
Honegger: http://www.talkclassical.com/17873-arthur-honegger.html
Hummel: http://www.talkclassical.com/6345-johann-nepomuk-hummel.html
Ifukube: http://www.talkclassical.com/4394-akira-ifukube.html
Ippolitov-Ivanov: http://www.talkclassical.com/4385-ippolitov-ivanov.html
Jackson, Joe: http://www.talkclassical.com/15096-joe-jackson-does-he.html
Jadassohn: http://www.talkclassical.com/12575-salomon-jadassohn.html
Janacek: http://www.talkclassical.com/4388-leos-janacek.html
Janiewicz, Feliks: http://www.talkclassical.com/13203-feliks-janiewicz.html
Josquin Des Prez: http://www.talkclassical.com/17914-josquin-des-prez.html
Kapustin: http://www.talkclassical.com/15695-nikolai-kapustin.html
Kernis, Aaron Jay: http://www.talkclassical.com/4202-aaron-jay-kernis.html
Khachaturyan: http://www.talkclassical.com/12964-aram-khachaturyan-1903-1978-a.html
Kraus, Joseph Martin: http://www.talkclassical.com/13540-joseph-martin-kraus.html
Krenek: http://www.talkclassical.com/12980-ernst-krenek-1900-1991-a.html
Langgaard: http://www.talkclassical.com/4901-rued-langgaard.html
Leighton, Kenneth: http://www.talkclassical.com/16562-kenneth-leighton.html
Leo, Leonardo: http://www.talkclassical.com/15232-leonardo-leo-1694-1744-a.html
Ligeti: http://www.talkclassical.com/16940-gy-rgy-ligeti.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/5998-ligeti-anyone.html
Liszt: http://www.talkclassical.com/4554-franz-liszt.html
Lutoslawski: http://www.talkclassical.com/5083-witold-lutos-awski.html
Lyapunov: http://www.talkclassical.com/5735-lyapunov.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/14303-sergei-lyapunov.html
MacCunn: http://www.talkclassical.com/16315-hamish-maccunn.html
MacDowell: http://www.talkclassical.com/17431-edward-macdowell.html
Mahler: http://www.talkclassical.com/2542-mahler.html
Marta, Istvan: http://www.talkclassical.com/14976-istvan-marta.html
Martin: http://www.talkclassical.com/5886-frank-martin.html
Martucci, Giuseppi: http://www.talkclassical.com/17510-giuseppi-martucci.html
Medtner: http://www.talkclassical.com/6599-nikolai-medtner.html
Melartin, Erkki: http://www.talkclassical.com/14859-erkki-melartin.html
Mendelssohn: http://www.talkclassical.com/2566-felix-mendelssohn.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/11640-felix-mendelssohn.html
Messiaen: http://www.talkclassical.com/17227-oliver-messiaen.html
Mieczyslaw, Karlowicz: http://www.talkclassical.com/10237-mieczys-aw-kar-owicz.html
Mompou: http://www.talkclassical.com/16012-federico-mompou.html
Monn: http://www.talkclassical.com/12635-georg-mathias-monn.html
Mozart: http://www.talkclassical.com/3215-wolfgang-amadeus-mozart.html
Mussorgsky: http://www.talkclassical.com/4656-modest-mussorgsky.html
Nielsen: http://www.talkclassical.com/7179-carl-nielsen.html
Norgard: http://www.talkclassical.com/17301-per-norgard.html
Nyman: http://www.talkclassical.com/17554-michael-nyman.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/9053-michael-nyman.html
Obrecht: http://www.talkclassical.com/14287-jacob-obrecht.html
Onslow: http://www.talkclassical.com/13026-george-onslow-1784-1853-a.html
Paderewski: http://www.talkclassical.com/9597-ignacy-jan-paderewski.html
Palestrina: http://www.talkclassical.com/12197-palestrina.html
Part: http://www.talkclassical.com/6073-arvo-p-rt.html
Penderecki: http://www.talkclassical.com/4937-krysztof-penderecki.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/13003-krzysztof-penderecki.html
Pettersson, Allan: http://www.talkclassical.com/2564-allan-pettersson.html
Poulenc: http://www.talkclassical.com/5429-francis-poulenc.html
Prokofiev: http://www.talkclassical.com/3356-sergei-prokofiev.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/2621-prokofiev.html
Puccini: http://www.talkclassical.com/8903-giacomo-puccini.html
Rachmaninoff: http://www.talkclassical.com/2546-rachmaninoff.html
Ravel: http://www.talkclassical.com/2613-ravel.html
Reich: http://www.talkclassical.com/12330-steve-reich.html
Reinecke: http://www.talkclassical.com/6755-carl-reinecke.html
Respighi: http://www.talkclassical.com/4112-ottorino-respighi.html
Ries: http://www.talkclassical.com/3818-ferdinand-ries.html
Rigel: http://www.talkclassical.com/13539-henri-joseph-rigel.html
Rodrigo: http://www.talkclassical.com/12206-joaquin-rodrigo.html
Rosetti, Antonio: http://www.talkclassical.com/11816-antonio-rosetti.html
Rozsa: http://www.talkclassical.com/5928-miklos-rozsa.html
Saint-Saens: http://www.talkclassical.com/5709-camille-saint-sa-ns.html
Sammartini: http://www.talkclassical.com/13538-giovanni-battista-sammartini.html
Schnittke: http://www.talkclassical.com/2565-alfred-schnittke.html
Schoenberg: http://www.talkclassical.com/4505-arnold-schoenberg-1874-1951-a.html
Schubert: http://www.talkclassical.com/2570-franz-schubert.html
Schumann, Robert: http://www.talkclassical.com/2595-robert-schumann.html
Scriabin: http://www.talkclassical.com/13794-alexander-scriabin.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/4369-al-scriabin.html
Sculthorpe: http://www.talkclassical.com/5674-peter-sculthorpe.html
Seeger, Ruth Crawford: http://www.talkclassical.com/17020-ruth-crawford-seeger.html
Seixas, Carlos: http://www.talkclassical.com/5579-carlos-seixas.html
Shostakovich: http://www.talkclassical.com/2543-dmitri-shostakovich.html
Sibelius: http://www.talkclassical.com/2816-jean-sibelius.html
Smetana: http://www.talkclassical.com/17874-bedrich-smetana.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/5437-bedrich-smetana.html
Spohr: http://www.talkclassical.com/7916-louis-spohr.html
Stamitz: http://www.talkclassical.com/13537-johann-stamitz.html
Stravinsky: http://www.talkclassical.com/4031-igor-stravinsky.html
Sykulski, Jacek: http://www.talkclassical.com/13536-polish-composer-jacek-sykulski.html
Szmanski, Pawel: http://www.talkclassical.com/14294-pawel-szymanski.html
Szymanowski: http://www.talkclassical.com/3489-karol-szymanowski.html; 
Takemitsu: http://www.talkclassical.com/2563-toru-takemitsu.html
Taneyev: http://www.talkclassical.com/2658-sergey-taneyev.html
Tarrega: http://www.talkclassical.com/12720-francisco-tarrega.html
Tartini: http://www.talkclassical.com/10828-giussepe-tartini.html
Tausig, Karol: http://www.talkclassical.com/15923-karol-tausig.html
Tchaikovsky: http://www.talkclassical.com/2577-tchaikovsky.html
Tcherepnin: http://www.talkclassical.com/14920-alexander-tcherepnin.html
Telemann: http://www.talkclassical.com/3812-georg-philipp-telemann.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/14106-new-telemann-fan-page.html
Tippett: http://www.talkclassical.com/3185-sir-michael-tippett.html
Toch: http://www.talkclassical.com/12811-ernst-toch.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/14864-ernst-toch.html
Tveitt: http://www.talkclassical.com/5929-geirr-tveitt.html
Varese: http://www.talkclassical.com/15454-edgar-varese.html
Vasks, Peteris: http://www.talkclassical.com/5849-p-teris-vasks.html
Villa-Lobos: http://www.talkclassical.com/4690-heitor-villa-lobos.html
Vine, Carl: http://www.talkclassical.com/13081-carl-vine.html
Vivaldi: http://www.talkclassical.com/13776-antonio-vivaldi.html
Walton: http://www.talkclassical.com/4572-william-walton-1902-1983-a.html
Waters, Roger: http://www.talkclassical.com/11092-do-you-consider-roger.html
Weber: http://www.talkclassical.com/10590-carl-maria-von-weber.html
Weill: http://www.talkclassical.com/14192-kurt-weill-1900-1950-a.html
Weiniawski: http://www.talkclassical.com/14685-j-zef-wieniawski.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/13784-henryk-wieniawski.html
Wranitzky: http://www.talkclassical.com/14507-paul-wranitzky.html
Xenakis: http://www.talkclassical.com/6356-iannis-xenakis.html
Yin Chengzong: http://www.talkclassical.com/13394-yin.html
Yun Isang: http://www.talkclassical.com/13716-isang-yun.html
Zelenka: http://www.talkclassical.com/3892-jan-dismas-zelenka.html
Zelenski: http://www.talkclassical.com/13999-w-adys-aw-ele.html

Not sure how to write: Sebastian de Albero: http://www.talkclassical.com/16528-sebastian-de-albero.html


----------



## science

Can no longer edit that post, so here is an update, and I am up to page 12:

Adams: http://www.talkclassical.com/17466-john-adams.html
Aho: http://www.talkclassical.com/16859-kalevi-aho.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/16669-kalevi-aho.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/8200-kalevi-aho.html
Albeniz: http://www.talkclassical.com/9608-isaac-alb-niz.html
Albinoni: http://www.talkclassical.com/17715-tomaso-albinoni.html
Alfven: http://www.talkclassical.com/8175-hugo-alfv-n.html
Alwyn: http://www.talkclassical.com/6339-william-alwyn.html
Alkan: http://www.talkclassical.com/6202-alkan.html
Arensky: http://www.talkclassical.com/8456-anton-arensky.html
Ashley: http://www.talkclassical.com/9700-robert-ashley.html
Avicenna; http://www.talkclassical.com/16554-avicenna.html
Bach, CPE: http://www.talkclassical.com/5377-carl-philipp-emanuel-bach.html
Bach, JC: http://www.talkclassical.com/13172-johann-christian-bach.html
Bach, JCF: http://www.talkclassical.com/13684-johann-christoph-friedrich-bach.html
Bach, JS: http://www.talkclassical.com/2643-johann-sebastian-bach.html
Bach, WF: http://www.talkclassical.com/13163-wilhelm-friedemann-bach-wf.html
Bantock: http://www.talkclassical.com/5685-granville-bantock.html
Barber: http://www.talkclassical.com/4507-samuel-barber-1910-1981-a.html
Bartok: http://www.talkclassical.com/3660-b-la-bart-k.html
Bax: http://www.talkclassical.com/4386-arnold-bax.html
Beach, Amy: http://www.talkclassical.com/5845-american-composer-corner-amy.html
Beethoven: http://www.talkclassical.com/2555-l-beethoven.html
Berg: http://www.talkclassical.com/5405-alban-berg.html
Berio: http://www.talkclassical.com/4649-luciano-berio-1925-2003-a.html
Berlioz: http://www.talkclassical.com/4760-hector-berlioz.html
Berwald: http://www.talkclassical.com/11515-franz-berwald.html
Bizet: http://www.talkclassical.com/5926-georges-bizet.html
Bloch: http://www.talkclassical.com/4535-ernest-bloch.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/5609-ernest-bloch.html
Boccherini: http://www.talkclassical.com/2737-luigi-boccherini.html
Boellmann: http://www.talkclassical.com/9642-leon-boellmann.html
Boieldieu: http://www.talkclassical.com/16713-fran-ois-adrien-boieldieu.html
Borodin: http://www.talkclassical.com/2713-borodin.html
Bourgeois: http://www.talkclassical.com/5104-derek-bourgeois.html
Bowen: http://www.talkclassical.com/14266-york-bowen.html
Boyce: http://www.talkclassical.com/13541-william-boyce.html
Brahms: http://www.talkclassical.com/2562-johannes-brahms.html
Brian: http://www.talkclassical.com/18256-havergal-brian.html
Bridge: http://www.talkclassical.com/5653-frank-bridge.html
Britten: http://www.talkclassical.com/2784-benjamin-britten.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/13196-benjamin-britten.html
Bruch: http://www.talkclassical.com/6372-max-bruch.html
Bruckner: http://www.talkclassical.com/2678-anton-bruckner.html
Bull: http://www.talkclassical.com/11246-dr-john-bull.html
Busoni: http://www.talkclassical.com/5284-ferruccio-busoni.html
Buxtehude: http://www.talkclassical.com/14734-dieterich-buxtehude.html
Byrd: http://www.talkclassical.com/18110-william-byrd.html
Cage: http://www.talkclassical.com/4342-john-cage.html
Carter: http://www.talkclassical.com/4025-elliot-carter.html
Carwithen: http://www.talkclassical.com/6166-doreen-carwithen.html
Cascarino: http://www.talkclassical.com/5968-american-composer-corner-romeo.html
Cassidy, Aaron: http://www.talkclassical.com/4773-aaron-cassidy-1976-a.html
Chabrier: http://www.talkclassical.com/5419-emmanuel-chabrier.html
Chadwick, George Whitefield: http://www.talkclassical.com/5880-american-composer-corner-george.html
Ciurlionis: http://www.talkclassical.com/9952-mikalojus-konstantinas-iurlionis.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/7786-mikalojus-konstantinas-ciurlionis-anyone.html
Clementi: http://www.talkclassical.com/13164-muzio-clementi.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/11008-muzio-clementi.html
Corelli: http://www.talkclassical.com/5615-arcangelo-corelli.html
Couperin, F.: http://www.talkclassical.com/9668-francois-couperin.html
Chopin: http://www.talkclassical.com/3251-frederic-chopin.html
Cowell, Henry: http://www.talkclassical.com/5742-henry-cowell.html
Creston, Paul: http://www.talkclassical.com/5844-american-composer-corner-paul.html
Czerny: http://www.talkclassical.com/7855-carl-czerny.html
Dallapiccola: http://www.talkclassical.com/8415-luigi-dallapiccola.html
Debussy: http://www.talkclassical.com/2569-claude-debussy.html
Decaux: http://www.talkclassical.com/8696-abel-decaux.html
Delius: http://www.talkclassical.com/4596-frederick-delius.html
Devienne: http://www.talkclassical.com/10609-fran-ois-devienne.html
Diamond, David: http://www.talkclassical.com/5729-american-composer-corner-david.html
Dittersdorf: http://www.talkclassical.com/4105-karl-ditters-von-dittersdorf.html
Dohnanyi: http://www.talkclassical.com/5129-ern-dohn-nyi.html
Dowland: http://www.talkclassical.com/10670-john-dowland.html
Draeseke: http://www.talkclassical.com/8017-felix-draeseke.html
Dukas: http://www.talkclassical.com/5054-paul-dukas.html
Duparc: http://www.talkclassical.com/7035-henri-duparc.html
Dutilleux: http://www.talkclassical.com/6153-whats-deal-henri-dutilleux.html
Dvorak: http://www.talkclassical.com/3020-antonin-dvorak.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/8270-new-improved-dvorak-play.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/7880-antonin-dvorak-musician-craftsman.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/6597-no-dvorak-yet.html
Elgar: http://www.talkclassical.com/2650-edward-elgar.html
Ellington, "Duke": http://www.talkclassical.com/13524-duke-ellington.html
Enescu: http://www.talkclassical.com/4135-george-enescu.html
Falla: http://www.talkclassical.com/5740-manuel-de-falla.html
Farrenc, Louise: http://www.talkclassical.com/9013-louise-farrenc.html
Faure: http://www.talkclassical.com/4885-gabriel-faur-1845-1924-a.html
Feinberg: http://www.talkclassical.com/6721-feinberg.html
Ferneyhough: http://www.talkclassical.com/5039-brian-ferneyhough.html
Field, John: http://www.talkclassical.com/18141-john-field.html
Filtsch: http://www.talkclassical.com/7124-carl-filtsch-1830-1845-a.html
Foote, Arthur: http://www.talkclassical.com/17912-arthur-foote.html 
Francesco: http://www.talkclassical.com/13447-vincenzo-salvatore-carmelo-francesco.html
Frescobaldi: http://www.talkclassical.com/13851-girolamo-frescobaldi.html
Gandolfi: http://www.talkclassical.com/6566-michael-gandolfi.html
Gershwin: http://www.talkclassical.com/4777-george-gershwin.html
Gesualdo: http://www.talkclassical.com/14318-carlo-gesualdo.html
Glazunov: http://www.talkclassical.com/17322-alexandr-konstantinovich-glazunov.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/8711-alexander-glazunov.html
Gliere: http://www.talkclassical.com/5754-reinhold-gliere.html
Glinka: http://www.talkclassical.com/10256-mikhail-glinka.html
Glonti: http://www.talkclassical.com/11824-felix-glonti-1927-a.html
Glorieux, Francois: http://www.talkclassical.com/16847-fran-ois-glorieux.html
Goldmark: http://www.talkclassical.com/17268-karl-goldmark.html
Gorecki: http://www.talkclassical.com/11072-g-recki-died-today.html
Gounod: http://www.talkclassical.com/5190-charles-gounod.html
Grainger: http://www.talkclassical.com/3852-percy-grainger.html
Granados: http://www.talkclassical.com/8877-enrique-granados.html
Grechaninov: http://www.talkclassical.com/5417-alexander-grechaninov.html
Grieg: http://www.talkclassical.com/3771-edvard-grieg.html
Griffes: http://www.talkclassical.com/5917-american-composer-corner-charles.html
Grofe: http://www.talkclassical.com/5544-ferde-grof.html
Gubaidulina: http://www.talkclassical.com/5542-sofia-gubaidulina.html
Hadley, Henry Kimball: http://www.talkclassical.com/5881-american-composer-corner-henry.html
Handel: http://www.talkclassical.com/15092-george-frideric-handel.html
Hanson, Howard: http://www.talkclassical.com/5909-american-composer-corner-howard.html
Hardin, Louis "Moondog": http://www.talkclassical.com/14777-louis-hardin-aka-moondog.html
Harrington: http://www.talkclassical.com/6098-jeffrey-harrington.html
Harris, Roy: http://www.talkclassical.com/9877-roy-harris.html
Harrison, Michael: http://www.talkclassical.com/18408-michael-harrison.html
Hartmann: http://www.talkclassical.com/6320-karl-amadeus-hartmann.html
Hasse: http://www.talkclassical.com/12337-johann-adolph-hasse.html
Haydn, Josef: http://www.talkclassical.com/3941-haydn.html
Haydn, Michael: http://www.talkclassical.com/13412-michael-haydn.html
Heinrich: http://www.talkclassical.com/5904-anthony-phillip-heinrich.html
Henze: http://www.talkclassical.com/5330-hans-werner-henze.html
Hindemith: http://www.talkclassical.com/4945-paul-hindemith-1895-1963-a.html
Holst: http://www.talkclassical.com/3752-gustav-holst.html
Honegger: http://www.talkclassical.com/17873-arthur-honegger.html
Hovhaness: http://www.talkclassical.com/18340-alan-hovhaness.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/4795-alan-hovhaness.html
Hummel: http://www.talkclassical.com/6345-johann-nepomuk-hummel.html
Ifukube: http://www.talkclassical.com/4394-akira-ifukube.html
Ippolitov-Ivanov: http://www.talkclassical.com/4385-ippolitov-ivanov.html
Ives: http://www.talkclassical.com/3093-charles-ives.html
Jackson, Joe: http://www.talkclassical.com/15096-joe-jackson-does-he.html
Jadassohn: http://www.talkclassical.com/12575-salomon-jadassohn.html
Janacek: http://www.talkclassical.com/4388-leos-janacek.html
Janiewicz, Feliks: http://www.talkclassical.com/13203-feliks-janiewicz.html
Jenkins: http://www.talkclassical.com/8052-karl-jenkins-your-thoughts.html
Josquin Des Prez: http://www.talkclassical.com/17914-josquin-des-prez.html
Kapustin: http://www.talkclassical.com/15695-nikolai-kapustin.html
Kaski: http://www.talkclassical.com/8164-heino-kaski.html
Kennekuk: http://www.talkclassical.com/5991-american-composer-corner-chief.html
Kernis, Aaron Jay: http://www.talkclassical.com/4202-aaron-jay-kernis.html
Khachaturyan: http://www.talkclassical.com/12964-aram-khachaturyan-1903-1978-a.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/3446-aram-khachaturian.html
Kilar: http://www.talkclassical.com/5981-wojciech-kilar.html
Korngold: http://www.talkclassical.com/8586-erich-wolfgang-korngold.html
Kraus, Joseph Martin: http://www.talkclassical.com/13540-joseph-martin-kraus.html
Krenek: http://www.talkclassical.com/12980-ernst-krenek-1900-1991-a.html
Langgaard: http://www.talkclassical.com/4901-rued-langgaard.html
Larsson: http://www.talkclassical.com/6740-lars-erik-larsson.html
Leifs: http://www.talkclassical.com/8407-jon-leifs.html
Leighton, Kenneth: http://www.talkclassical.com/16562-kenneth-leighton.html
Lekeu: http://www.talkclassical.com/10752-guillaume-lekeu.html
Leo, Leonardo: http://www.talkclassical.com/15232-leonardo-leo-1694-1744-a.html
Ligeti: http://www.talkclassical.com/16940-gy-rgy-ligeti.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/5998-ligeti-anyone.html
Lilburn: http://www.talkclassical.com/5907-douglas-lilburn.html
Liszt: http://www.talkclassical.com/4554-franz-liszt.html
Lutoslawski: http://www.talkclassical.com/5083-witold-lutos-awski.html
Lyapunov: http://www.talkclassical.com/5735-lyapunov.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/14303-sergei-lyapunov.html
MacCunn: http://www.talkclassical.com/16315-hamish-maccunn.html
MacDowell: http://www.talkclassical.com/17431-edward-macdowell.html
Mahler: http://www.talkclassical.com/2542-mahler.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/6131-exploding-mahler.html
Marta, Istvan: http://www.talkclassical.com/14976-istvan-marta.html
Martin: http://www.talkclassical.com/5886-frank-martin.html
Martinu: http://www.talkclassical.com/4658-bohuslav-martinu.html
Martucci, Giuseppi: http://www.talkclassical.com/17510-giuseppi-martucci.html
McKay, George Frederick: http://www.talkclassical.com/5910-american-composer-corner-george.html
Medtner: http://www.talkclassical.com/6599-nikolai-medtner.html
Mehul: http://www.talkclassical.com/5718-tienne-m-hul.html
Melartin, Erkki: http://www.talkclassical.com/14859-erkki-melartin.html
Mendelssohn: http://www.talkclassical.com/2566-felix-mendelssohn.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/11640-felix-mendelssohn.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/5738-mendelssohn-wunderkind.html
Messiaen: http://www.talkclassical.com/17227-oliver-messiaen.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/3786-olivier-messiaen.html
Mieczyslaw, Karlowicz: http://www.talkclassical.com/10237-mieczys-aw-kar-owicz.html
Mompou: http://www.talkclassical.com/16012-federico-mompou.html
Mondonville: http://www.talkclassical.com/9875-jean-joseph-de-mondonville.html
Monn: http://www.talkclassical.com/12635-georg-mathias-monn.html
Mozart: http://www.talkclassical.com/3215-wolfgang-amadeus-mozart.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/7968-happy-birthday-mozart.html
Murail: http://www.talkclassical.com/10628-tristan-murail.html
Mussorgsky: http://www.talkclassical.com/4656-modest-mussorgsky.html
Myaskovsky: http://www.talkclassical.com/5583-nicolai-myaskovsky.html
Nicolai: http://www.talkclassical.com/7781-otto-nicolai.html
Nielsen: http://www.talkclassical.com/7179-carl-nielsen.html
Norgard: http://www.talkclassical.com/17301-per-norgard.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/11011-per-n-rg-rd.html
Novak: http://www.talkclassical.com/5677-v-t-zslav-nov.html
Nyman: http://www.talkclassical.com/17554-michael-nyman.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/9053-michael-nyman.html
Obrecht: http://www.talkclassical.com/14287-jacob-obrecht.html
Onslow: http://www.talkclassical.com/13026-george-onslow-1784-1853-a.html
Orff: http://www.talkclassical.com/5128-carl-orff.html
Ornstein: http://www.talkclassical.com/7047-leo-ornstein.html
Pachelbel: http://www.talkclassical.com/7287-pachelbel-anyone.html
Paderewski: http://www.talkclassical.com/9597-ignacy-jan-paderewski.html
Paganini: http://www.talkclassical.com/4281-niccolo-paganini.html
Paine, John Knowles: http://www.talkclassical.com/5862-american-composer-corner-john.html
Palestrina: http://www.talkclassical.com/12197-palestrina.html
Parry: http://www.talkclassical.com/6059-sir-hubert-parry.html
Part: http://www.talkclassical.com/6073-arvo-p-rt.html
Partch: http://www.talkclassical.com/8960-harry-partch.html
Penderecki: http://www.talkclassical.com/4937-krysztof-penderecki.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/13003-krzysztof-penderecki.html
Perry, William: http://www.talkclassical.com/5848-american-composer-corner-william.html
Pettersson, Allan: http://www.talkclassical.com/2564-allan-pettersson.html
Piazzolla: http://www.talkclassical.com/12364-astor-piazzolla.html
Popov: http://www.talkclassical.com/8826-gavriil-popov.html
Poulenc: http://www.talkclassical.com/5429-francis-poulenc.html


----------



## science

Cont'd:

Prokofiev: http://www.talkclassical.com/3356-sergei-prokofiev.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/2621-prokofiev.html
Puccini: http://www.talkclassical.com/8903-giacomo-puccini.html
Purcell: http://www.talkclassical.com/7295-henry-purcell.html
Quilter: http://www.talkclassical.com/11547-roger-quilter.html
Rachmaninoff: http://www.talkclassical.com/2546-rachmaninoff.html
Rautavaara: http://www.talkclassical.com/9006-einojuhani-rautavaara.html
Ravel: http://www.talkclassical.com/2613-ravel.html
Reger: http://www.talkclassical.com/5440-max-reger.html
Reich: http://www.talkclassical.com/12330-steve-reich.html
Reicha: http://www.talkclassical.com/12272-anton-reicha.html
Reinecke: http://www.talkclassical.com/6755-carl-reinecke.html
Respighi: http://www.talkclassical.com/4112-ottorino-respighi.html
Ries: http://www.talkclassical.com/3818-ferdinand-ries.html
Rigel: http://www.talkclassical.com/13539-henri-joseph-rigel.html
Rimsky-Korsakov: http://www.talkclassical.com/3247-nikolai-rimsky-korsakov.html
Rodrigo: http://www.talkclassical.com/12206-joaquin-rodrigo.html
Rosauro: http://www.talkclassical.com/6782-ney-rosauro.html
Rosetti, Antonio: http://www.talkclassical.com/11816-antonio-rosetti.html
Rott: http://www.talkclassical.com/10415-hans-rott.html
Roussel: http://www.talkclassical.com/6504-albert-roussel.html
Rozsa: http://www.talkclassical.com/5928-miklos-rozsa.html
Saeverud: http://www.talkclassical.com/5892-norways-pride-saeverud.html
Saint-Saens: http://www.talkclassical.com/5709-camille-saint-sa-ns.html
Sainte-Colombe: http://www.talkclassical.com/10531-jean-de-sainte-colombe.html
Salieri: http://www.talkclassical.com/8274-antonio-salieri.html
Sammartini: http://www.talkclassical.com/13538-giovanni-battista-sammartini.html
Scarlatti, D.: http://www.talkclassical.com/5582-domenico-scarlatti.html
Schmitt: http://www.talkclassical.com/9682-florent-schmitt.html
Schnittke: http://www.talkclassical.com/2565-alfred-schnittke.html
Schoenberg: http://www.talkclassical.com/4505-arnold-schoenberg-1874-1951-a.html
Schreker: http://www.talkclassical.com/8679-franz-schreker.html
Schubert: http://www.talkclassical.com/2570-franz-schubert.html
Schumann, Robert: http://www.talkclassical.com/2595-robert-schumann.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/11527-robert-schumann.html
Scriabin: http://www.talkclassical.com/13794-alexander-scriabin.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/4369-al-scriabin.html
Sculthorpe: http://www.talkclassical.com/5674-peter-sculthorpe.html
Seeger, Ruth Crawford: http://www.talkclassical.com/17020-ruth-crawford-seeger.html
Seixas, Carlos: http://www.talkclassical.com/5579-carlos-seixas.html
Shostakovich: http://www.talkclassical.com/2543-dmitri-shostakovich.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/10929-shostakovich-modernist.html
Sibelius: http://www.talkclassical.com/2816-jean-sibelius.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/8095-sibelius-chamber-works.html
Silvestrov: http://www.talkclassical.com/6833-valentin-silvestrov.html
Skalkottas: http://www.talkclassical.com/8277-nikos-skalkottas.html
Smetana: http://www.talkclassical.com/17874-bedrich-smetana.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/5437-bedrich-smetana.html
Sorabji: http://www.talkclassical.com/7050-kaikhosru-shapurji-sorabji.html
Spohr: http://www.talkclassical.com/7916-louis-spohr.html
Stamitz: http://www.talkclassical.com/13537-johann-stamitz.html
Stockhausen: http://www.talkclassical.com/8020-stockhausen-karlheinz.html
Strauss, Johann II: http://www.talkclassical.com/7159-johann-strauss-ii.html
Stravinsky: http://www.talkclassical.com/4031-igor-stravinsky.html
Sumera: http://www.talkclassical.com/9622-lepo-sumera.html
Surinach: http://www.talkclassical.com/7268-carlos-surinach.html
Sykulski, Jacek: http://www.talkclassical.com/13536-polish-composer-jacek-sykulski.html
Szymanowski: http://www.talkclassical.com/3489-karol-szymanowski.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/14294-pawel-szymanski.html
Takemitsu: http://www.talkclassical.com/2563-toru-takemitsu.html
Tan Dun: http://www.talkclassical.com/6965-tan-dun.html
Taneyev: http://www.talkclassical.com/2658-sergey-taneyev.html
Tarrega: http://www.talkclassical.com/12720-francisco-tarrega.html
Tartini: http://www.talkclassical.com/10828-giussepe-tartini.html
Tausig, Karol: http://www.talkclassical.com/15923-karol-tausig.html
Tchaikovsky: http://www.talkclassical.com/2577-tchaikovsky.html
Tcherepnin: http://www.talkclassical.com/14920-alexander-tcherepnin.html
Telemann: http://www.talkclassical.com/3812-georg-philipp-telemann.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/14106-new-telemann-fan-page.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/6578-help-telemann-please.html
Thomson: http://www.talkclassical.com/5908-american-composer-corner-virgil.html
Tippett: http://www.talkclassical.com/3185-sir-michael-tippett.html
Toch: http://www.talkclassical.com/12811-ernst-toch.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/14864-ernst-toch.html
Tubin: http://www.talkclassical.com/9435-eduard-tubin.html
Tuur: http://www.talkclassical.com/6427-erkki-sven-t-r.html
Tveitt: http://www.talkclassical.com/5929-geirr-tveitt.html
Valentini: http://www.talkclassical.com/12259-giuseppi-valentini.html
Van Dieren: http://www.talkclassical.com/10975-bernard-van-dieren.html
Varese: http://www.talkclassical.com/15454-edgar-varese.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/4278-edgard-var-se.html
Vasks, Peteris: http://www.talkclassical.com/5849-p-teris-vasks.html
Vaughan-Williams: http://www.talkclassical.com/3452-ralph-vaughan-williams.html
Villa-Lobos: http://www.talkclassical.com/4690-heitor-villa-lobos.html
Vine, Carl: http://www.talkclassical.com/13081-carl-vine.html
Vivaldi: http://www.talkclassical.com/13776-antonio-vivaldi.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/3953-viivaldi-four-seasons.html
Vivier: http://www.talkclassical.com/5716-claude-vivier.html
Volans: http://www.talkclassical.com/9402-kevin-volans.html
Wagner: http://www.talkclassical.com/3108-richard-wagner.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/12472-richard-wagner.html
Walton: http://www.talkclassical.com/4572-william-walton-1902-1983-a.html
Waxman: http://www.talkclassical.com/5409-franz-waxman.html
Waters, Roger: http://www.talkclassical.com/11092-do-you-consider-roger.html
Weber: http://www.talkclassical.com/10590-carl-maria-von-weber.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/8043-carl-maria-von-weber.html
Westbrook: http://www.talkclassical.com/6496-kate-westbrook.html
Weill: http://www.talkclassical.com/14192-kurt-weill-1900-1950-a.html
Weinberg: http://www.talkclassical.com/5805-mieczyslaw-weinberg.html
Weiniawski: http://www.talkclassical.com/14685-j-zef-wieniawski.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/13784-henryk-wieniawski.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/4827-henryk-wieniawski.html
Widor: http://www.talkclassical.com/6966-charles-marie-widor.html
Wolf: http://www.talkclassical.com/8802-hugo-wolf.html
Wranitzky: http://www.talkclassical.com/14507-paul-wranitzky.html
Xenakis: http://www.talkclassical.com/6356-iannis-xenakis.html
Yin Chengzong: http://www.talkclassical.com/13394-yin.html
Yun Isang: http://www.talkclassical.com/13716-isang-yun.html
Zarebski: http://www.talkclassical.com/6497-juliusz-zar-bski.html
Zelenka: http://www.talkclassical.com/3892-jan-dismas-zelenka.html
Zelenski: http://www.talkclassical.com/13999-w-adys-aw-ele.html
Zemlinsky: http://www.talkclassical.com/4980-alexander-von-zemlinsky.html

Not sure how to write: 
Sebastian de Albero: http://www.talkclassical.com/16528-sebastian-de-albero.html
Frederic II of Prussia: http://www.talkclassical.com/5147-frederic-ii-prussia.html
Juan Crososto de Arriaga: http://www.talkclassical.com/8051-juan-cris-stomo-de.html


----------



## science

OK! Here it finally is, complete and unabridged, the full index of composer threads in this forum:

Adams: http://www.talkclassical.com/17466-john-adams.html
Aho: http://www.talkclassical.com/16859-kalevi-aho.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/16669-kalevi-aho.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/8200-kalevi-aho.html
Albeniz: http://www.talkclassical.com/9608-isaac-alb-niz.html
Albinoni: http://www.talkclassical.com/17715-tomaso-albinoni.html
Alfven: http://www.talkclassical.com/8175-hugo-alfv-n.html
Alwyn: http://www.talkclassical.com/6339-william-alwyn.html
Alkan: http://www.talkclassical.com/6202-alkan.html
Anonymous: http://www.talkclassical.com/5329-compositor-anonimo.html
Arensky: http://www.talkclassical.com/8456-anton-arensky.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/12149-somewhat-obscure-composers-1-a.html
Ashley: http://www.talkclassical.com/9700-robert-ashley.html
Avicenna; http://www.talkclassical.com/16554-avicenna.html
Bach, CPE: http://www.talkclassical.com/5377-carl-philipp-emanuel-bach.html
Bach, JC: http://www.talkclassical.com/13172-johann-christian-bach.html
Bach, JCF: http://www.talkclassical.com/13684-johann-christoph-friedrich-bach.html
Bach, JS: http://www.talkclassical.com/2643-johann-sebastian-bach.html
Bach, WF: http://www.talkclassical.com/13163-wilhelm-friedemann-bach-wf.html
Bantock: http://www.talkclassical.com/5685-granville-bantock.html
Barber: http://www.talkclassical.com/4507-samuel-barber-1910-1981-a.html
Bartok: http://www.talkclassical.com/3660-b-la-bart-k.html
Bax: http://www.talkclassical.com/4386-arnold-bax.html
Beach, Amy: http://www.talkclassical.com/5845-american-composer-corner-amy.html
Beethoven: http://www.talkclassical.com/2555-l-beethoven.html
Berg: http://www.talkclassical.com/5405-alban-berg.html
Berio: http://www.talkclassical.com/4649-luciano-berio-1925-2003-a.html
Berlioz: http://www.talkclassical.com/4760-hector-berlioz.html
Berwald: http://www.talkclassical.com/11515-franz-berwald.html
Birtwistle: http://www.talkclassical.com/3178-harrison-birtwistle.html
Bizet: http://www.talkclassical.com/5926-georges-bizet.html
Bliss: http://www.talkclassical.com/4894-arthur-bliss.html
Bloch: http://www.talkclassical.com/4535-ernest-bloch.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/5609-ernest-bloch.html
Boccherini: http://www.talkclassical.com/2737-luigi-boccherini.html
Boellmann: http://www.talkclassical.com/9642-leon-boellmann.html
Boieldieu: http://www.talkclassical.com/16713-fran-ois-adrien-boieldieu.html
Borge, Victor: http://www.talkclassical.com/2736-victor-borge.html
Borodin: http://www.talkclassical.com/2713-borodin.html
Bourgeois: http://www.talkclassical.com/5104-derek-bourgeois.html
Bowen: http://www.talkclassical.com/14266-york-bowen.html
Boyce: http://www.talkclassical.com/13541-william-boyce.html
Brahms: http://www.talkclassical.com/2562-johannes-brahms.html
Brian: http://www.talkclassical.com/18256-havergal-brian.html
Bridge: http://www.talkclassical.com/5653-frank-bridge.html
Britten: http://www.talkclassical.com/2784-benjamin-britten.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/13196-benjamin-britten.html
Bruch: http://www.talkclassical.com/6372-max-bruch.html
Bruckner: http://www.talkclassical.com/2678-anton-bruckner.html
Bull: http://www.talkclassical.com/11246-dr-john-bull.html
Busoni: http://www.talkclassical.com/5284-ferruccio-busoni.html
Buxtehude: http://www.talkclassical.com/14734-dieterich-buxtehude.html
Byrd: http://www.talkclassical.com/18110-william-byrd.html
Cage: http://www.talkclassical.com/4342-john-cage.html
Carter: http://www.talkclassical.com/4025-elliot-carter.html
Carwithen: http://www.talkclassical.com/6166-doreen-carwithen.html
Cascarino: http://www.talkclassical.com/5968-american-composer-corner-romeo.html
Cassidy, Aaron: http://www.talkclassical.com/4773-aaron-cassidy-1976-a.html
Chabrier: http://www.talkclassical.com/5419-emmanuel-chabrier.html
Chadwick, George Whitefield: http://www.talkclassical.com/5880-american-composer-corner-george.html
Chausson: http://www.talkclassical.com/5418-ernest-chausson.html
Ciurlionis: http://www.talkclassical.com/9952-mikalojus-konstantinas-iurlionis.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/7786-mikalojus-konstantinas-ciurlionis-anyone.html
Clementi: http://www.talkclassical.com/13164-muzio-clementi.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/11008-muzio-clementi.html
Coates: http://www.talkclassical.com/4979-eric-coates.html
Corelli: http://www.talkclassical.com/5615-arcangelo-corelli.html
Couperin, F.: http://www.talkclassical.com/9668-francois-couperin.html
Chopin: http://www.talkclassical.com/3251-frederic-chopin.html
Cowell, Henry: http://www.talkclassical.com/5742-henry-cowell.html
Creston, Paul: http://www.talkclassical.com/5844-american-composer-corner-paul.html
Czerny: http://www.talkclassical.com/7855-carl-czerny.html
Dallapiccola: http://www.talkclassical.com/8415-luigi-dallapiccola.html
Debussy: http://www.talkclassical.com/2569-claude-debussy.html
Decaux: http://www.talkclassical.com/8696-abel-decaux.html
Delibes: http://www.talkclassical.com/5360-leo-delibes.html
Delius: http://www.talkclassical.com/4596-frederick-delius.html
Devienne: http://www.talkclassical.com/10609-fran-ois-devienne.html
Diamond, David: http://www.talkclassical.com/5729-american-composer-corner-david.html
Dittersdorf: http://www.talkclassical.com/4105-karl-ditters-von-dittersdorf.html
Dohnanyi: http://www.talkclassical.com/5129-ern-dohn-nyi.html
Dowland: http://www.talkclassical.com/10670-john-dowland.html
Draeseke: http://www.talkclassical.com/8017-felix-draeseke.html
Dukas: http://www.talkclassical.com/5054-paul-dukas.html
Duparc: http://www.talkclassical.com/7035-henri-duparc.html
Durufle: http://www.talkclassical.com/5388-maurice-durufl-1902-86-a.html
Dutilleux: http://www.talkclassical.com/6153-whats-deal-henri-dutilleux.html
Dvorak: http://www.talkclassical.com/3020-antonin-dvorak.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/8270-new-improved-dvorak-play.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/7880-antonin-dvorak-musician-craftsman.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/6597-no-dvorak-yet.html
Elgar: http://www.talkclassical.com/2650-edward-elgar.html
Ellington, "Duke": http://www.talkclassical.com/13524-duke-ellington.html
Enescu: http://www.talkclassical.com/4135-george-enescu.html
Falla: http://www.talkclassical.com/5740-manuel-de-falla.html
Farrenc, Louise: http://www.talkclassical.com/9013-louise-farrenc.html
Faure: http://www.talkclassical.com/4885-gabriel-faur-1845-1924-a.html
Feinberg: http://www.talkclassical.com/6721-feinberg.html
Ferneyhough: http://www.talkclassical.com/5039-brian-ferneyhough.html
Field, John: http://www.talkclassical.com/18141-john-field.html
Filtsch: http://www.talkclassical.com/7124-carl-filtsch-1830-1845-a.html
Finzi: http://www.talkclassical.com/5213-gerald-finzi.html
Foote, Arthur: http://www.talkclassical.com/17912-arthur-foote.html 
Francesco: http://www.talkclassical.com/13447-vincenzo-salvatore-carmelo-francesco.html
Frescobaldi: http://www.talkclassical.com/13851-girolamo-frescobaldi.html
Gandolfi: http://www.talkclassical.com/6566-michael-gandolfi.html
Gershwin: http://www.talkclassical.com/4777-george-gershwin.html
Gesualdo: http://www.talkclassical.com/14318-carlo-gesualdo.html
Giuliani: http://www.talkclassical.com/4771-mauro-giuliani-1781-1829-a.html
Glazunov: http://www.talkclassical.com/17322-alexandr-konstantinovich-glazunov.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/8711-alexander-glazunov.html
Gliere: http://www.talkclassical.com/5754-reinhold-gliere.html
Glinka: http://www.talkclassical.com/10256-mikhail-glinka.html
Glonti: http://www.talkclassical.com/11824-felix-glonti-1927-a.html
Glorieux, Francois: http://www.talkclassical.com/16847-fran-ois-glorieux.html
Gluck: http://www.talkclassical.com/12171-somewhat-obscure-composers-2-a.html
Goldmark: http://www.talkclassical.com/17268-karl-goldmark.html
Gorecki: http://www.talkclassical.com/11072-g-recki-died-today.html
Gough: http://www.talkclassical.com/4364-helena-gough.html
Gounod: http://www.talkclassical.com/5190-charles-gounod.html
Grainger: http://www.talkclassical.com/3852-percy-grainger.html
Granados: http://www.talkclassical.com/8877-enrique-granados.html
Grechaninov: http://www.talkclassical.com/5417-alexander-grechaninov.html
Grieg: http://www.talkclassical.com/3771-edvard-grieg.html
Griffes: http://www.talkclassical.com/5917-american-composer-corner-charles.html
Grofe: http://www.talkclassical.com/5544-ferde-grof.html
Gruber: http://www.talkclassical.com/3869-franz-gruber.html
Gubaidulina: http://www.talkclassical.com/5542-sofia-gubaidulina.html
Hadley, Henry Kimball: http://www.talkclassical.com/5881-american-composer-corner-henry.html
Handel: http://www.talkclassical.com/15092-george-frideric-handel.html
Hanson, Howard: http://www.talkclassical.com/5909-american-composer-corner-howard.html
Hardin, Louis "Moondog": http://www.talkclassical.com/14777-louis-hardin-aka-moondog.html
Harrington: http://www.talkclassical.com/6098-jeffrey-harrington.html
Harris, Roy: http://www.talkclassical.com/9877-roy-harris.html
Harrison, Michael: http://www.talkclassical.com/18408-michael-harrison.html
Hartmann: http://www.talkclassical.com/6320-karl-amadeus-hartmann.html
Hasse: http://www.talkclassical.com/12337-johann-adolph-hasse.html
Haydn, Josef: http://www.talkclassical.com/3941-haydn.html
Haydn, Michael: http://www.talkclassical.com/13412-michael-haydn.html
Heinrich: http://www.talkclassical.com/5904-anthony-phillip-heinrich.html
Henze: http://www.talkclassical.com/5330-hans-werner-henze.html
Herbert: http://www.talkclassical.com/3937-victor-herbert.html
Hindemith: http://www.talkclassical.com/4945-paul-hindemith-1895-1963-a.html
Holst: http://www.talkclassical.com/3752-gustav-holst.html
Honegger: http://www.talkclassical.com/17873-arthur-honegger.html
Hovhaness: http://www.talkclassical.com/18340-alan-hovhaness.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/4795-alan-hovhaness.html
Howells: http://www.talkclassical.com/2978-herbert-howells.html
Hummel: http://www.talkclassical.com/6345-johann-nepomuk-hummel.html


----------



## science

Cont'd:

Ifukube: http://www.talkclassical.com/4394-akira-ifukube.html
Ippolitov-Ivanov: http://www.talkclassical.com/4385-ippolitov-ivanov.html
Ireland: http://www.talkclassical.com/4902-john-ireland.html
Ives: http://www.talkclassical.com/3093-charles-ives.html
Jackson, Joe: http://www.talkclassical.com/15096-joe-jackson-does-he.html
Jadassohn: http://www.talkclassical.com/12575-salomon-jadassohn.html
Janacek: http://www.talkclassical.com/4388-leos-janacek.html
Janiewicz, Feliks: http://www.talkclassical.com/13203-feliks-janiewicz.html
Jenkins: http://www.talkclassical.com/8052-karl-jenkins-your-thoughts.html
Joplin: http://www.talkclassical.com/5464-scott-joplin.html
Josquin Des Prez: http://www.talkclassical.com/17914-josquin-des-prez.html
Kapustin: http://www.talkclassical.com/15695-nikolai-kapustin.html
Karlowicz: http://www.talkclassical.com/5629-mieczyslaw-karlowicz.html
Kaski: http://www.talkclassical.com/8164-heino-kaski.html
Kennekuk: http://www.talkclassical.com/5991-american-composer-corner-chief.html
Kernis, Aaron Jay: http://www.talkclassical.com/4202-aaron-jay-kernis.html
Ketelbey: http://www.talkclassical.com/4880-albert-william-ket-lbey.html
Khachaturyan: http://www.talkclassical.com/12964-aram-khachaturyan-1903-1978-a.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/3446-aram-khachaturian.html
Kilar: http://www.talkclassical.com/5981-wojciech-kilar.html
Kodaly: http://www.talkclassical.com/4720-zolt-n-kod-ly.html
Korngold: http://www.talkclassical.com/8586-erich-wolfgang-korngold.html
Kraus, Joseph Martin: http://www.talkclassical.com/13540-joseph-martin-kraus.html
Krenek: http://www.talkclassical.com/12980-ernst-krenek-1900-1991-a.html
Langgaard: http://www.talkclassical.com/4901-rued-langgaard.html
Larsson: http://www.talkclassical.com/6740-lars-erik-larsson.html
Leifs: http://www.talkclassical.com/8407-jon-leifs.html
Leighton, Kenneth: http://www.talkclassical.com/16562-kenneth-leighton.html
Lekeu: http://www.talkclassical.com/10752-guillaume-lekeu.html
Leo, Leonardo: http://www.talkclassical.com/15232-leonardo-leo-1694-1744-a.html
Ligeti: http://www.talkclassical.com/16940-gy-rgy-ligeti.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/5998-ligeti-anyone.html
Lilburn: http://www.talkclassical.com/5907-douglas-lilburn.html
Liszt: http://www.talkclassical.com/4554-franz-liszt.html
Lutoslawski: http://www.talkclassical.com/5083-witold-lutos-awski.html
Lyapunov: http://www.talkclassical.com/5735-lyapunov.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/14303-sergei-lyapunov.html
MacCunn: http://www.talkclassical.com/16315-hamish-maccunn.html
MacDowell: http://www.talkclassical.com/17431-edward-macdowell.html
MacMillan: http://www.talkclassical.com/2928-james-macmillan.html
Maconchy: http://www.talkclassical.com/5581-elizabeth-maconchy.html
Mahler: http://www.talkclassical.com/2542-mahler.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/6131-exploding-mahler.html
Marquez: http://www.talkclassical.com/3899-arturo-marquez.html
Marta, Istvan: http://www.talkclassical.com/14976-istvan-marta.html
Martin: http://www.talkclassical.com/5886-frank-martin.html
Martinu: http://www.talkclassical.com/4658-bohuslav-martinu.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/12195-somewhat-obscure-composers-3-a.html
Martucci, Giuseppi: http://www.talkclassical.com/17510-giuseppi-martucci.html
McKay, George Frederick: http://www.talkclassical.com/5910-american-composer-corner-george.html
Medtner: http://www.talkclassical.com/6599-nikolai-medtner.html
Mehul: http://www.talkclassical.com/5718-tienne-m-hul.html
Melartin, Erkki: http://www.talkclassical.com/14859-erkki-melartin.html
Mendelssohn: http://www.talkclassical.com/2566-felix-mendelssohn.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/11640-felix-mendelssohn.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/5738-mendelssohn-wunderkind.html
Messiaen: http://www.talkclassical.com/17227-oliver-messiaen.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/3786-olivier-messiaen.html
Mieczyslaw, Karlowicz: http://www.talkclassical.com/10237-mieczys-aw-kar-owicz.html
Mompou: http://www.talkclassical.com/16012-federico-mompou.html
Mondonville: http://www.talkclassical.com/9875-jean-joseph-de-mondonville.html
Monn: http://www.talkclassical.com/12635-georg-mathias-monn.html
Mozart: http://www.talkclassical.com/3215-wolfgang-amadeus-mozart.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/7968-happy-birthday-mozart.html
Murail: http://www.talkclassical.com/10628-tristan-murail.html
Mussorgsky: http://www.talkclassical.com/4656-modest-mussorgsky.html
Myaskovsky: http://www.talkclassical.com/5583-nicolai-myaskovsky.html
Nicolai: http://www.talkclassical.com/7781-otto-nicolai.html
Nielsen: http://www.talkclassical.com/7179-carl-nielsen.html
Norgard: http://www.talkclassical.com/17301-per-norgard.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/11011-per-n-rg-rd.html
Novak: http://www.talkclassical.com/5677-v-t-zslav-nov.html
Nyman: http://www.talkclassical.com/17554-michael-nyman.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/9053-michael-nyman.html
Obrecht: http://www.talkclassical.com/14287-jacob-obrecht.html
Offenbach: http://www.talkclassical.com/4558-jacques-offenbach-1819-1880-a.html
Onslow: http://www.talkclassical.com/13026-george-onslow-1784-1853-a.html
Orff: http://www.talkclassical.com/5128-carl-orff.html
Ornstein: http://www.talkclassical.com/7047-leo-ornstein.html
Pachelbel: http://www.talkclassical.com/7287-pachelbel-anyone.html
Paderewski: http://www.talkclassical.com/9597-ignacy-jan-paderewski.html
Paganini: http://www.talkclassical.com/4281-niccolo-paganini.html
Paine, John Knowles: http://www.talkclassical.com/5862-american-composer-corner-john.html
Palestrina: http://www.talkclassical.com/12197-palestrina.html
Parry: http://www.talkclassical.com/6059-sir-hubert-parry.html
Part: http://www.talkclassical.com/6073-arvo-p-rt.html
Partch: http://www.talkclassical.com/8960-harry-partch.html
Penderecki: http://www.talkclassical.com/4937-krysztof-penderecki.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/13003-krzysztof-penderecki.html
Perry, William: http://www.talkclassical.com/5848-american-composer-corner-william.html
Pettersson, Allan: http://www.talkclassical.com/2564-allan-pettersson.html
Piazzolla: http://www.talkclassical.com/12364-astor-piazzolla.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/5382-stor-piazzolla.html
Popov: http://www.talkclassical.com/8826-gavriil-popov.html
Poulenc: http://www.talkclassical.com/5429-francis-poulenc.html
Prokofiev: http://www.talkclassical.com/3356-sergei-prokofiev.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/2621-prokofiev.html
Puccini: http://www.talkclassical.com/8903-giacomo-puccini.html
Purcell: http://www.talkclassical.com/7295-henry-purcell.html
Quilter: http://www.talkclassical.com/11547-roger-quilter.html
Rachmaninoff: http://www.talkclassical.com/2546-rachmaninoff.html
Rameau: http://www.talkclassical.com/5616-jean-philippe-rameau.html
Rautavaara: http://www.talkclassical.com/9006-einojuhani-rautavaara.html
Ravel: http://www.talkclassical.com/2613-ravel.html
Reger: http://www.talkclassical.com/5440-max-reger.html
Reich: http://www.talkclassical.com/12330-steve-reich.html
Reicha: http://www.talkclassical.com/12272-anton-reicha.html
Reinecke: http://www.talkclassical.com/6755-carl-reinecke.html
Respighi: http://www.talkclassical.com/4112-ottorino-respighi.html
Ries: http://www.talkclassical.com/3818-ferdinand-ries.html
Rigel: http://www.talkclassical.com/13539-henri-joseph-rigel.html
Rimsky-Korsakov: http://www.talkclassical.com/3247-nikolai-rimsky-korsakov.html
Rodrigo: http://www.talkclassical.com/12206-joaquin-rodrigo.html
Rosauro: http://www.talkclassical.com/6782-ney-rosauro.html
Rosetti, Antonio: http://www.talkclassical.com/11816-antonio-rosetti.html
Rott: http://www.talkclassical.com/10415-hans-rott.html
Roussel: http://www.talkclassical.com/6504-albert-roussel.html
Rozsa: http://www.talkclassical.com/5928-miklos-rozsa.html
Rubbra: http://www.talkclassical.com/4270-edmund-rubbra.html
Saeverud: http://www.talkclassical.com/5892-norways-pride-saeverud.html
Saint-Saens: http://www.talkclassical.com/5709-camille-saint-sa-ns.html
Sainte-Colombe: http://www.talkclassical.com/10531-jean-de-sainte-colombe.html
Salieri: http://www.talkclassical.com/8274-antonio-salieri.html
Sammartini: http://www.talkclassical.com/13538-giovanni-battista-sammartini.html
Scarlatti, D.: http://www.talkclassical.com/5582-domenico-scarlatti.html
Schmitt: http://www.talkclassical.com/9682-florent-schmitt.html
Schnittke: http://www.talkclassical.com/2565-alfred-schnittke.html
Schoenberg: http://www.talkclassical.com/4505-arnold-schoenberg-1874-1951-a.html
Schreker: http://www.talkclassical.com/8679-franz-schreker.html
Schubert: http://www.talkclassical.com/2570-franz-schubert.html
Schumann, Robert: http://www.talkclassical.com/2595-robert-schumann.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/11527-robert-schumann.html
Sciarrino: http://www.talkclassical.com/4336-salvatore-sciarrino.html
Scriabin: http://www.talkclassical.com/13794-alexander-scriabin.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/4369-al-scriabin.html
Sculthorpe: http://www.talkclassical.com/5674-peter-sculthorpe.html
Seeger, Ruth Crawford: http://www.talkclassical.com/17020-ruth-crawford-seeger.html
Seixas, Carlos: http://www.talkclassical.com/5579-carlos-seixas.html
Shostakovich: http://www.talkclassical.com/2543-dmitri-shostakovich.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/10929-shostakovich-modernist.html
Sibelius: http://www.talkclassical.com/2816-jean-sibelius.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/8095-sibelius-chamber-works.html
Silvestrov: http://www.talkclassical.com/6833-valentin-silvestrov.html
Skalkottas: http://www.talkclassical.com/8277-nikos-skalkottas.html
Smetana: http://www.talkclassical.com/17874-bedrich-smetana.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/5437-bedrich-smetana.html
Sorabji: http://www.talkclassical.com/7050-kaikhosru-shapurji-sorabji.html
Spohr: http://www.talkclassical.com/7916-louis-spohr.html
Stamitz: http://www.talkclassical.com/13537-johann-stamitz.html
Stenhammar: http://www.talkclassical.com/5680-wilhelm-stenhammar.html
Stockhausen: http://www.talkclassical.com/8020-stockhausen-karlheinz.html
Strauss, Johann II: http://www.talkclassical.com/7159-johann-strauss-ii.html
Strauss, Richard: http://www.talkclassical.com/2934-richard-strauss.html
Stravinsky: http://www.talkclassical.com/4031-igor-stravinsky.html
Suk: http://www.talkclassical.com/5476-josef-suk.html
Sumera: http://www.talkclassical.com/9622-lepo-sumera.html
Surinach: http://www.talkclassical.com/7268-carlos-surinach.html
Sykulski, Jacek: http://www.talkclassical.com/13536-polish-composer-jacek-sykulski.html
Szymanowski: http://www.talkclassical.com/3489-karol-szymanowski.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/14294-pawel-szymanski.html
Takemitsu: http://www.talkclassical.com/2563-toru-takemitsu.html
Tallis: http://www.talkclassical.com/18508-thomas-tallis.html
Tan Dun: http://www.talkclassical.com/6965-tan-dun.html
Taneyev: http://www.talkclassical.com/2658-sergey-taneyev.html
Tarrega: http://www.talkclassical.com/12720-francisco-tarrega.html
Tartini: http://www.talkclassical.com/10828-giussepe-tartini.html
Tausig, Karol: http://www.talkclassical.com/15923-karol-tausig.html
Tchaikovsky: http://www.talkclassical.com/2577-tchaikovsky.html
Tcherepnin: http://www.talkclassical.com/14920-alexander-tcherepnin.html
Telemann: http://www.talkclassical.com/3812-georg-philipp-telemann.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/14106-new-telemann-fan-page.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/6578-help-telemann-please.html
Thomson: http://www.talkclassical.com/5908-american-composer-corner-virgil.html
Tippett: http://www.talkclassical.com/3185-sir-michael-tippett.html
Toch: http://www.talkclassical.com/12811-ernst-toch.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/14864-ernst-toch.html
Tubin: http://www.talkclassical.com/9435-eduard-tubin.html
Tuur: http://www.talkclassical.com/6427-erkki-sven-t-r.html
Tveitt: http://www.talkclassical.com/5929-geirr-tveitt.html
Valentini: http://www.talkclassical.com/12259-giuseppi-valentini.html
Van Dieren: http://www.talkclassical.com/10975-bernard-van-dieren.html
Varese: http://www.talkclassical.com/15454-edgar-varese.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/4278-edgard-var-se.html
Vasks, Peteris: http://www.talkclassical.com/5849-p-teris-vasks.html
Vaughan-Williams: http://www.talkclassical.com/3452-ralph-vaughan-williams.html
Vierne: http://www.talkclassical.com/5404-louis-vierne-1870-1937-a.html
Villa-Lobos: http://www.talkclassical.com/4690-heitor-villa-lobos.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/5117-heitor-villa-lobos-1887-a.html
Vine, Carl: http://www.talkclassical.com/13081-carl-vine.html
Vivaldi: http://www.talkclassical.com/13776-antonio-vivaldi.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/3953-viivaldi-four-seasons.html; perhaps also, http://www.talkclassical.com/3772-darker-side-vivaldi.html
Vivier: http://www.talkclassical.com/5716-claude-vivier.html
Volans: http://www.talkclassical.com/9402-kevin-volans.html
Wagner: http://www.talkclassical.com/3108-richard-wagner.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/12472-richard-wagner.html
Walton: http://www.talkclassical.com/4572-william-walton-1902-1983-a.html
Waxman: http://www.talkclassical.com/5409-franz-waxman.html
Waters, Roger: http://www.talkclassical.com/11092-do-you-consider-roger.html
Weber: http://www.talkclassical.com/10590-carl-maria-von-weber.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/8043-carl-maria-von-weber.html
Westbrook: http://www.talkclassical.com/6496-kate-westbrook.html
Weill: http://www.talkclassical.com/14192-kurt-weill-1900-1950-a.html
Weinberg: http://www.talkclassical.com/5805-mieczyslaw-weinberg.html
Weiniawski: http://www.talkclassical.com/14685-j-zef-wieniawski.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/13784-henryk-wieniawski.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/4827-henryk-wieniawski.html
Widor: http://www.talkclassical.com/6966-charles-marie-widor.html
Wolf: http://www.talkclassical.com/8802-hugo-wolf.html
Wranitzky: http://www.talkclassical.com/14507-paul-wranitzky.html
Xenakis: http://www.talkclassical.com/6356-iannis-xenakis.html
Yin Chengzong: http://www.talkclassical.com/13394-yin.html
Yun Isang: http://www.talkclassical.com/13716-isang-yun.html
Zarebski: http://www.talkclassical.com/6497-juliusz-zar-bski.html
Zelenka: http://www.talkclassical.com/3892-jan-dismas-zelenka.html
Zelenski: http://www.talkclassical.com/13999-w-adys-aw-ele.html
Zemlinsky: http://www.talkclassical.com/4980-alexander-von-zemlinsky.html

Not sure how to write: 
Sebastian de Albero: http://www.talkclassical.com/16528-sebastian-de-albero.html
Frederic II of Prussia: http://www.talkclassical.com/5147-frederic-ii-prussia.html
Juan Crososto de Arriaga: http://www.talkclassical.com/8051-juan-cris-stomo-de.html


----------



## science

Daniel said:


> we are currently in the process of organizing an index for the 'Composer Guestbooks' sub-forum.


Done!

(That is actually Chi_townPhilly being quoted.)



Daniel said:


> We are now in Phase I, which is to merge multiple threads for the same composer, where practical. We are shading to the side of caution with our merges- and will leave multiple threads 'as-is' in situations that involve any hint of affecting continuity of discourse.


I think it's a good idea to merge those threads (you can see them easily in my index). I looked them over and it appears that on the whole they would do better together than separately.

There are a few threads in the forum that should probably be relocated as well.

Of course I am just a regular poster with no special privileges or access, but if I can be of service, let me know.

Also, for the sake of presentation if nothing else, it's a good idea to delete the provisional lists I'd posted earlier. If you do get around to merging the threads, delete my links to them.


----------



## science

Another thread that could, eventually, be merged into the Scriabin threads: http://www.talkclassical.com/17210-advice-scriabin.html


----------



## science

We should now also add:

Manchicourt: http://www.talkclassical.com/18687-manchicourt.html
Rorem: http://www.talkclassical.com/18640-ned-rorem.html


----------



## science

We can add:

Kuhlau: http://www.talkclassical.com/18765-friedrich-kuhlau.html


----------



## science

Uematsu: http://www.talkclassical.com/18831-nobuo-uematsu.html

Byrd: http://www.talkclassical.com/18110-william-byrd.html, also http://www.talkclassical.com/18864-william-byrd.html


----------



## science

Adams: http://www.talkclassical.com/17466-john-adams.html
Aho: http://www.talkclassical.com/8200-kalevi-aho.html 
Albeniz: http://www.talkclassical.com/9608-isaac-alb-niz.html
Albero: http://www.talkclassical.com/16528-sebastian-de-albero.html
Albinoni: http://www.talkclassical.com/17715-tomaso-albinoni.html
Alfven: http://www.talkclassical.com/8175-hugo-alfv-n.html
Alwyn: http://www.talkclassical.com/6339-william-alwyn.html
Alkan: http://www.talkclassical.com/6202-alkan.html
Anonymous: http://www.talkclassical.com/5329-compositor-anonimo.html
Arensky: http://www.talkclassical.com/8456-anton-arensky.html
Arriaga: http://www.talkclassical.com/8051-juan-cris-stomo-de.html
Ashley: http://www.talkclassical.com/9700-robert-ashley.html
Avicenna; http://www.talkclassical.com/16554-avicenna.html
Bach, CPE: http://www.talkclassical.com/5377-carl-philipp-emanuel-bach.html
Bach, JC: http://www.talkclassical.com/13172-johann-christian-bach.html
Bach, JCF: http://www.talkclassical.com/13684-johann-christoph-friedrich-bach.html
Bach, JS: http://www.talkclassical.com/2643-johann-sebastian-bach.html
Bach, WF: http://www.talkclassical.com/13163-wilhelm-friedemann-bach-wf.html
Bantock: http://www.talkclassical.com/5685-granville-bantock.html
Barber: http://www.talkclassical.com/4507-samuel-barber-1910-1981-a.html
Bartok: http://www.talkclassical.com/3660-b-la-bart-k.html
Bax: http://www.talkclassical.com/4386-arnold-bax.html
Beach, Amy: http://www.talkclassical.com/5845-american-composer-corner-amy.html
Beethoven: http://www.talkclassical.com/2555-l-beethoven.html
Bellini: http://www.talkclassical.com/13447-vincenzo-salvatore-carmelo-francesco.html
Berg: http://www.talkclassical.com/5405-alban-berg.html
Berio: http://www.talkclassical.com/4649-luciano-berio-1925-2003-a.html
Berlioz: http://www.talkclassical.com/4760-hector-berlioz.html
Berwald: http://www.talkclassical.com/11515-franz-berwald.html
Birtwistle: http://www.talkclassical.com/3178-harrison-birtwistle.html
Bizet: http://www.talkclassical.com/5926-georges-bizet.html
Bliss: http://www.talkclassical.com/4894-arthur-bliss.html
Bloch: http://www.talkclassical.com/5609-ernest-bloch.html
Boccherini: http://www.talkclassical.com/2737-luigi-boccherini.html
Boellmann: http://www.talkclassical.com/9642-leon-boellmann.html
Boieldieu: http://www.talkclassical.com/16713-fran-ois-adrien-boieldieu.html
Borge, Victor: http://www.talkclassical.com/2736-victor-borge.html
Borodin: http://www.talkclassical.com/2713-borodin.html
Bourgeois: http://www.talkclassical.com/5104-derek-bourgeois.html
Bowen: http://www.talkclassical.com/14266-york-bowen.html
Boyce: http://www.talkclassical.com/13541-william-boyce.html
Brahms: http://www.talkclassical.com/2562-johannes-brahms.html
Brian: http://www.talkclassical.com/18256-havergal-brian.html
Bridge: http://www.talkclassical.com/5653-frank-bridge.html
Britten: http://www.talkclassical.com/2784-benjamin-britten.html 
Bruch: http://www.talkclassical.com/6372-max-bruch.html
Bruckner: http://www.talkclassical.com/2678-anton-bruckner.html
Bull: http://www.talkclassical.com/11246-dr-john-bull.html
Busoni: http://www.talkclassical.com/5284-ferruccio-busoni.html
Buxtehude: http://www.talkclassical.com/14734-dieterich-buxtehude.html
Byrd: http://www.talkclassical.com/18110-william-byrd.html
Cage: http://www.talkclassical.com/4342-john-cage.html
Carter: http://www.talkclassical.com/4025-elliot-carter.html
Carwithen: http://www.talkclassical.com/6166-doreen-carwithen.html
Cascarino: http://www.talkclassical.com/5968-american-composer-corner-romeo.html
Cassidy, Aaron: http://www.talkclassical.com/4773-aaron-cassidy-1976-a.html
Chabrier: http://www.talkclassical.com/5419-emmanuel-chabrier.html
Chadwick, George Whitefield: http://www.talkclassical.com/5880-american-composer-corner-george.html
Chausson: http://www.talkclassical.com/5418-ernest-chausson.html
Ciurlionis: http://www.talkclassical.com/9952-mikalojus-konstantinas-iurlionis.html 
Clementi: http://www.talkclassical.com/11008-muzio-clementi.html
Coates: http://www.talkclassical.com/4979-eric-coates.html
Corelli: http://www.talkclassical.com/5615-arcangelo-corelli.html
Couperin, F.: http://www.talkclassical.com/9668-francois-couperin.html
Chopin: http://www.talkclassical.com/3251-frederic-chopin.html
Cowell, Henry: http://www.talkclassical.com/5742-henry-cowell.html
Creston, Paul: http://www.talkclassical.com/5844-american-composer-corner-paul.html
Czerny: http://www.talkclassical.com/7855-carl-czerny.html
Dallapiccola: http://www.talkclassical.com/8415-luigi-dallapiccola.html
Debussy: http://www.talkclassical.com/2569-claude-debussy.html
Decaux: http://www.talkclassical.com/8696-abel-decaux.html
Delibes: http://www.talkclassical.com/5360-leo-delibes.html
Delius: http://www.talkclassical.com/4596-frederick-delius.html
Devienne: http://www.talkclassical.com/10609-fran-ois-devienne.html
Diamond, David: http://www.talkclassical.com/5729-american-composer-corner-david.html
Dittersdorf: http://www.talkclassical.com/4105-karl-ditters-von-dittersdorf.html
Dohnanyi: http://www.talkclassical.com/5129-ern-dohn-nyi.html
Dowland: http://www.talkclassical.com/10670-john-dowland.html
Draeseke: http://www.talkclassical.com/8017-felix-draeseke.html
Dukas: http://www.talkclassical.com/5054-paul-dukas.html
Duparc: http://www.talkclassical.com/7035-henri-duparc.html
Durufle: http://www.talkclassical.com/5388-maurice-durufl-1902-86-a.html
Dutilleux: http://www.talkclassical.com/6153-whats-deal-henri-dutilleux.html
Dvorak: http://www.talkclassical.com/3020-antonin-dvorak.html 
Elgar: http://www.talkclassical.com/2650-edward-elgar.html
Ellington, "Duke": http://www.talkclassical.com/13524-duke-ellington.html
Enescu: http://www.talkclassical.com/4135-george-enescu.html
Eötvös: http://www.talkclassical.com/18379-peter-e-tv-s.html
Falla: http://www.talkclassical.com/5740-manuel-de-falla.html
Farrenc, Louise: http://www.talkclassical.com/9013-louise-farrenc.html
Faure: http://www.talkclassical.com/4885-gabriel-faur-1845-1924-a.html
Feinberg: http://www.talkclassical.com/6721-feinberg.html
Ferneyhough: http://www.talkclassical.com/5039-brian-ferneyhough.html
Field, John: http://www.talkclassical.com/18141-john-field.html
Filtsch: http://www.talkclassical.com/7124-carl-filtsch-1830-1845-a.html
Finzi: http://www.talkclassical.com/5213-gerald-finzi.html
Foote, Arthur: http://www.talkclassical.com/17912-arthur-foote.html 
Frederic II of Prussia: http://www.talkclassical.com/5147-frederic-ii-prussia.html
Frescobaldi: http://www.talkclassical.com/13851-girolamo-frescobaldi.html
Gandolfi: http://www.talkclassical.com/6566-michael-gandolfi.html
Gershwin: http://www.talkclassical.com/4777-george-gershwin.html
Gesualdo: http://www.talkclassical.com/14318-carlo-gesualdo.html
Giuliani: http://www.talkclassical.com/4771-mauro-giuliani-1781-1829-a.html
Glazunov: http://www.talkclassical.com/17322-alexandr-konstantinovich-glazunov.html 
Gliere: http://www.talkclassical.com/5754-reinhold-gliere.html
Glinka: http://www.talkclassical.com/10256-mikhail-glinka.html
Glonti: http://www.talkclassical.com/11824-felix-glonti-1927-a.html
Glorieux, Francois: http://www.talkclassical.com/16847-fran-ois-glorieux.html
Gluck: http://www.talkclassical.com/12171-somewhat-obscure-composers-2-a.html
Goldmark: http://www.talkclassical.com/17268-karl-goldmark.html
Gorecki: http://www.talkclassical.com/11072-g-recki-died-today.html
Gough: http://www.talkclassical.com/4364-helena-gough.html
Gounod: http://www.talkclassical.com/5190-charles-gounod.html
Grainger: http://www.talkclassical.com/3852-percy-grainger.html
Granados: http://www.talkclassical.com/8877-enrique-granados.html
Grechaninov: http://www.talkclassical.com/5417-alexander-grechaninov.html
Grieg: http://www.talkclassical.com/3771-edvard-grieg.html
Griffes: http://www.talkclassical.com/5917-american-composer-corner-charles.html
Grofe: http://www.talkclassical.com/5544-ferde-grof.html
Gruber: http://www.talkclassical.com/3869-franz-gruber.html
Gubaidulina: http://www.talkclassical.com/5542-sofia-gubaidulina.html
Hadley, Henry Kimball: http://www.talkclassical.com/5881-american-composer-corner-henry.html
Handel: http://www.talkclassical.com/15092-george-frideric-handel.html
Hanson, Howard: http://www.talkclassical.com/5909-american-composer-corner-howard.html
Hardin, Louis "Moondog": http://www.talkclassical.com/14777-louis-hardin-aka-moondog.html
Harrington: http://www.talkclassical.com/6098-jeffrey-harrington.html
Harris, Roy: http://www.talkclassical.com/9877-roy-harris.html
Harrison, Michael: http://www.talkclassical.com/18408-michael-harrison.html
Hartmann: http://www.talkclassical.com/6320-karl-amadeus-hartmann.html
Hasse: http://www.talkclassical.com/12337-johann-adolph-hasse.html
Haydn, Josef: http://www.talkclassical.com/3941-haydn.html
Haydn, Michael: http://www.talkclassical.com/13412-michael-haydn.html
Heinrich: http://www.talkclassical.com/5904-anthony-phillip-heinrich.html
Henze: http://www.talkclassical.com/5330-hans-werner-henze.html
Herbert: http://www.talkclassical.com/3937-victor-herbert.html
Hindemith: http://www.talkclassical.com/4945-paul-hindemith-1895-1963-a.html
Holst: http://www.talkclassical.com/3752-gustav-holst.html
Honegger: http://www.talkclassical.com/17873-arthur-honegger.html
Hovhaness: http://www.talkclassical.com/4795-alan-hovhaness.html
Howells: http://www.talkclassical.com/2978-herbert-howells.html
Hummel: http://www.talkclassical.com/6345-johann-nepomuk-hummel.html
Ifukube: http://www.talkclassical.com/4394-akira-ifukube.html
Ippolitov-Ivanov: http://www.talkclassical.com/4385-ippolitov-ivanov.html
Ireland: http://www.talkclassical.com/4902-john-ireland.html
Ives: http://www.talkclassical.com/3093-charles-ives.html
Jackson, Joe: http://www.talkclassical.com/15096-joe-jackson-does-he.html
Jadassohn: http://www.talkclassical.com/12575-salomon-jadassohn.html
Janacek: http://www.talkclassical.com/4388-leos-janacek.html
Janiewicz, Feliks: http://www.talkclassical.com/13203-feliks-janiewicz.html
Jenkins: http://www.talkclassical.com/8052-karl-jenkins-your-thoughts.html
Joplin: http://www.talkclassical.com/5464-scott-joplin.html
Josquin Des Prez: http://www.talkclassical.com/17914-josquin-des-prez.html
Kapustin: http://www.talkclassical.com/15695-nikolai-kapustin.html
Karlowicz: http://www.talkclassical.com/5629-mieczyslaw-karlowicz.html
Kaski: http://www.talkclassical.com/8164-heino-kaski.html
Kennekuk: http://www.talkclassical.com/5991-american-composer-corner-chief.html
Kernis, Aaron Jay: http://www.talkclassical.com/4202-aaron-jay-kernis.html
Ketelbey: http://www.talkclassical.com/4880-albert-william-ket-lbey.html
Khachaturyan: http://www.talkclassical.com/12964-aram-khachaturyan-1903-1978-a.html 
Kilar: http://www.talkclassical.com/5981-wojciech-kilar.html
Kodaly: http://www.talkclassical.com/4720-zolt-n-kod-ly.html
Korngold: http://www.talkclassical.com/8586-erich-wolfgang-korngold.html
Kraus, Joseph Martin: http://www.talkclassical.com/13540-joseph-martin-kraus.html
Krenek: http://www.talkclassical.com/12980-ernst-krenek-1900-1991-a.html
Kuhlau: http://www.talkclassical.com/18765-friedrich-kuhlau.html
Langgaard: http://www.talkclassical.com/4901-rued-langgaard.html
Larsson: http://www.talkclassical.com/6740-lars-erik-larsson.html
Leifs: http://www.talkclassical.com/8407-jon-leifs.html
Leighton, Kenneth: http://www.talkclassical.com/16562-kenneth-leighton.html
Lekeu: http://www.talkclassical.com/10752-guillaume-lekeu.html
Leo, Leonardo: http://www.talkclassical.com/15232-leonardo-leo-1694-1744-a.html
Ligeti: http://www.talkclassical.com/16940-gy-rgy-ligeti.html 
Lilburn: http://www.talkclassical.com/5907-douglas-lilburn.html
Liszt: http://www.talkclassical.com/4554-franz-liszt.html
Lutoslawski: http://www.talkclassical.com/5083-witold-lutos-awski.html
Lyapunov: http://www.talkclassical.com/14303-sergei-lyapunov.html
MacCunn: http://www.talkclassical.com/16315-hamish-maccunn.html
MacDowell: http://www.talkclassical.com/17431-edward-macdowell.html
MacMillan: http://www.talkclassical.com/2928-james-macmillan.html
Maconchy: http://www.talkclassical.com/5581-elizabeth-maconchy.html
Mahler: http://www.talkclassical.com/2542-mahler.html
Manchicourt: http://www.talkclassical.com/18687-manchicourt.html
Marquez: http://www.talkclassical.com/3899-arturo-marquez.html
Marta, Istvan: http://www.talkclassical.com/14976-istvan-marta.html
Martin: http://www.talkclassical.com/5886-frank-martin.html
Martinu: http://www.talkclassical.com/4658-bohuslav-martinu.html 
Martucci, Giuseppi: http://www.talkclassical.com/17510-giuseppi-martucci.html
McKay, George Frederick: http://www.talkclassical.com/5910-american-composer-corner-george.html
Medtner: http://www.talkclassical.com/6599-nikolai-medtner.html
Mehul: http://www.talkclassical.com/5718-tienne-m-hul.html
Melartin, Erkki: http://www.talkclassical.com/14859-erkki-melartin.html
Mendelssohn: http://www.talkclassical.com/2566-felix-mendelssohn.html
Messiaen: http://www.talkclassical.com/3786-olivier-messiaen.html
Mieczyslaw, Karlowicz: http://www.talkclassical.com/10237-mieczys-aw-kar-owicz.html
Mompou: http://www.talkclassical.com/16012-federico-mompou.html
Mondonville: http://www.talkclassical.com/9875-jean-joseph-de-mondonville.html
Monn: http://www.talkclassical.com/12635-georg-mathias-monn.html
Mozart: http://www.talkclassical.com/3215-wolfgang-amadeus-mozart.html
Murail: http://www.talkclassical.com/10628-tristan-murail.html
Mussorgsky: http://www.talkclassical.com/4656-modest-mussorgsky.html
Myaskovsky: http://www.talkclassical.com/5583-nicolai-myaskovsky.html


----------



## science

Nicolai: http://www.talkclassical.com/7781-otto-nicolai.html
Nielsen: http://www.talkclassical.com/7179-carl-nielsen.html
Norgard: http://www.talkclassical.com/11011-per-n-rg-rd.html
Novak: http://www.talkclassical.com/5677-v-t-zslav-nov.html
Nyman: http://www.talkclassical.com/9053-michael-nyman.html
Obrecht: http://www.talkclassical.com/14287-jacob-obrecht.html
Offenbach: http://www.talkclassical.com/4558-jacques-offenbach-1819-1880-a.html
Onslow: http://www.talkclassical.com/13026-george-onslow-1784-1853-a.html
Orff: http://www.talkclassical.com/5128-carl-orff.html
Ornstein: http://www.talkclassical.com/7047-leo-ornstein.html
Pachelbel: http://www.talkclassical.com/7287-pachelbel-anyone.html
Paderewski: http://www.talkclassical.com/9597-ignacy-jan-paderewski.html
Paganini: http://www.talkclassical.com/4281-niccolo-paganini.html
Paine, John Knowles: http://www.talkclassical.com/5862-american-composer-corner-john.html
Palestrina: http://www.talkclassical.com/12197-palestrina.html
Parry: http://www.talkclassical.com/6059-sir-hubert-parry.html
Part: http://www.talkclassical.com/6073-arvo-p-rt.html
Partch: http://www.talkclassical.com/8960-harry-partch.html
Penderecki: http://www.talkclassical.com/4937-krysztof-penderecki.html
Perry, William: http://www.talkclassical.com/5848-american-composer-corner-william.html
Pettersson, Allan: http://www.talkclassical.com/2564-allan-pettersson.html
Piazzolla: http://www.talkclassical.com/5382-stor-piazzolla.html
Popov: http://www.talkclassical.com/8826-gavriil-popov.html
Poulenc: http://www.talkclassical.com/5429-francis-poulenc.html
Prokofiev: http://www.talkclassical.com/3356-sergei-prokofiev.html 
Puccini: http://www.talkclassical.com/8903-giacomo-puccini.html
Purcell: http://www.talkclassical.com/7295-henry-purcell.html
Quilter: http://www.talkclassical.com/11547-roger-quilter.html
Rachmaninoff: http://www.talkclassical.com/2546-rachmaninoff.html
Rameau: http://www.talkclassical.com/5616-jean-philippe-rameau.html
Rautavaara: http://www.talkclassical.com/9006-einojuhani-rautavaara.html
Ravel: http://www.talkclassical.com/2613-ravel.html
Reger: http://www.talkclassical.com/5440-max-reger.html
Reich: http://www.talkclassical.com/12330-steve-reich.html
Reicha: http://www.talkclassical.com/12272-anton-reicha.html
Reinecke: http://www.talkclassical.com/6755-carl-reinecke.html
Respighi: http://www.talkclassical.com/4112-ottorino-respighi.html
Ries: http://www.talkclassical.com/3818-ferdinand-ries.html
Rigel: http://www.talkclassical.com/13539-henri-joseph-rigel.html
Rimsky-Korsakov: http://www.talkclassical.com/3247-nikolai-rimsky-korsakov.html
Rodrigo: http://www.talkclassical.com/12206-joaquin-rodrigo.html
Rorem: http://www.talkclassical.com/18640-ned-rorem.html
Rosauro: http://www.talkclassical.com/6782-ney-rosauro.html
Rosetti, Antonio: http://www.talkclassical.com/11816-antonio-rosetti.html
Rott: http://www.talkclassical.com/10415-hans-rott.html
Roussel: http://www.talkclassical.com/6504-albert-roussel.html
Rozsa: http://www.talkclassical.com/5928-miklos-rozsa.html
Rubbra: http://www.talkclassical.com/4270-edmund-rubbra.html
Saeverud: http://www.talkclassical.com/5892-norways-pride-saeverud.html
Saint-Saens: http://www.talkclassical.com/5709-camille-saint-sa-ns.html
Sainte-Colombe: http://www.talkclassical.com/10531-jean-de-sainte-colombe.html
Salieri: http://www.talkclassical.com/8274-antonio-salieri.html
Sammartini: http://www.talkclassical.com/13538-giovanni-battista-sammartini.html
Scarlatti, D.: http://www.talkclassical.com/5582-domenico-scarlatti.html
Scharweka: http://www.talkclassical.com/22089-franz-xaver-scharweka.html
Schmitt: http://www.talkclassical.com/9682-florent-schmitt.html
Schnittke: http://www.talkclassical.com/2565-alfred-schnittke.html
Schoenberg: http://www.talkclassical.com/4505-arnold-schoenberg-1874-1951-a.html
Schreker: http://www.talkclassical.com/8679-franz-schreker.html
Schubert: http://www.talkclassical.com/2570-franz-schubert.html
Schumann, Robert: http://www.talkclassical.com/2595-robert-schumann.html 
Sciarrino: http://www.talkclassical.com/4336-salvatore-sciarrino.html
Scriabin: http://www.talkclassical.com/13794-alexander-scriabin.html 
Sculthorpe: http://www.talkclassical.com/5674-peter-sculthorpe.html
Seeger, Ruth Crawford: http://www.talkclassical.com/17020-ruth-crawford-seeger.html
Seixas, Carlos: http://www.talkclassical.com/5579-carlos-seixas.html
Shostakovich: http://www.talkclassical.com/2543-dmitri-shostakovich.html 
Sibelius: http://www.talkclassical.com/2816-jean-sibelius.html 
Silvestrov: http://www.talkclassical.com/6833-valentin-silvestrov.html
Skalkottas: http://www.talkclassical.com/8277-nikos-skalkottas.html
Smetana: http://www.talkclassical.com/5437-bedrich-smetana.html 
Sorabji: http://www.talkclassical.com/7050-kaikhosru-shapurji-sorabji.html
Spohr: http://www.talkclassical.com/7916-louis-spohr.html
Stamitz: http://www.talkclassical.com/13537-johann-stamitz.html
Stenhammar: http://www.talkclassical.com/5680-wilhelm-stenhammar.html
Stockhausen: http://www.talkclassical.com/8020-stockhausen-karlheinz.html
Strauss, Johann II: http://www.talkclassical.com/7159-johann-strauss-ii.html
Strauss, Richard: http://www.talkclassical.com/2934-richard-strauss.html
Stravinsky: http://www.talkclassical.com/4031-igor-stravinsky.html
Suk: http://www.talkclassical.com/5476-josef-suk.html
Sumera: http://www.talkclassical.com/9622-lepo-sumera.html
Surinach: http://www.talkclassical.com/7268-carlos-surinach.html
Sykulski, Jacek: http://www.talkclassical.com/13536-polish-composer-jacek-sykulski.html
Szymanowski (K): http://www.talkclassical.com/3489-karol-szymanowski.html 
Szymanowski (P): http://www.talkclassical.com/14294-pawel-szymanski.html
Takemitsu: http://www.talkclassical.com/2563-toru-takemitsu.html
Tallis: http://www.talkclassical.com/18508-thomas-tallis.html
Tan Dun: http://www.talkclassical.com/6965-tan-dun.html
Taneyev: http://www.talkclassical.com/2658-sergey-taneyev.html
Tarrega: http://www.talkclassical.com/12720-francisco-tarrega.html
Tartini: http://www.talkclassical.com/10828-giussepe-tartini.html
Tausig, Karol: http://www.talkclassical.com/15923-karol-tausig.html
Tchaikovsky: http://www.talkclassical.com/2577-tchaikovsky.html
Tcherepnin: http://www.talkclassical.com/14920-alexander-tcherepnin.html
Telemann: http://www.talkclassical.com/3812-georg-philipp-telemann.html 
Thomson: http://www.talkclassical.com/5908-american-composer-corner-virgil.html
Tippett: http://www.talkclassical.com/3185-sir-michael-tippett.html
Toch: http://www.talkclassical.com/12811-ernst-toch.html 
Tubin: http://www.talkclassical.com/9435-eduard-tubin.html
Tuur: http://www.talkclassical.com/6427-erkki-sven-t-r.html
Tveitt: http://www.talkclassical.com/5929-geirr-tveitt.html
Nobuo Uematsu: http://www.talkclassical.com/18831-nobuo-uematsu.html
Valentini: http://www.talkclassical.com/12259-giuseppi-valentini.html
Van Dieren: http://www.talkclassical.com/10975-bernard-van-dieren.html
Varese:http://www.talkclassical.com/4278-edgard-var-se.html
Vasks, Peteris: http://www.talkclassical.com/5849-p-teris-vasks.html
Vaughan-Williams: http://www.talkclassical.com/3452-ralph-vaughan-williams.html
Vierne: http://www.talkclassical.com/5404-louis-vierne-1870-1937-a.html
Villa-Lobos: http://www.talkclassical.com/5117-heitor-villa-lobos-1887-a.html
Vine, Carl: http://www.talkclassical.com/13081-carl-vine.html
Vivaldi: http://www.talkclassical.com/13776-antonio-vivaldi.html 
Vivier: http://www.talkclassical.com/5716-claude-vivier.html
Volans: http://www.talkclassical.com/9402-kevin-volans.html
Wagner: http://www.talkclassical.com/3108-richard-wagner.html 
Walton: http://www.talkclassical.com/4572-william-walton-1902-1983-a.html
Waxman: http://www.talkclassical.com/5409-franz-waxman.html
Waters, Roger: http://www.talkclassical.com/11092-do-you-consider-roger.html
Weber: http://www.talkclassical.com/10590-carl-maria-von-weber.html
Westbrook: http://www.talkclassical.com/6496-kate-westbrook.html
Weill: http://www.talkclassical.com/14192-kurt-weill-1900-1950-a.html
Weinberg: http://www.talkclassical.com/5805-mieczyslaw-weinberg.html
Widor: http://www.talkclassical.com/6966-charles-marie-widor.html
Wieniawski (H): http://www.talkclassical.com/4827-henryk-wieniawski.html
Wieniawski (J): http://www.talkclassical.com/14685-j-zef-wieniawski.html 
Wolf: http://www.talkclassical.com/8802-hugo-wolf.html
Wranitzky: http://www.talkclassical.com/14507-paul-wranitzky.html
Xenakis: http://www.talkclassical.com/6356-iannis-xenakis.html
Yin Chengzong: http://www.talkclassical.com/13394-yin.html
Yun Isang: http://www.talkclassical.com/13716-isang-yun.html
Zarebski: http://www.talkclassical.com/6497-juliusz-zar-bski.html
Zelenka: http://www.talkclassical.com/3892-jan-dismas-zelenka.html
Zelenski: http://www.talkclassical.com/13999-w-adys-aw-ele.html
Zemlinsky: http://www.talkclassical.com/4980-alexander-von-zemlinsky.html


----------



## Krummhorn

science said:


> MODS - YOU EVER GONNA MERGE THESE THREADS AND CREATE THE INDEX?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit from Chi_townPhilly: said:
> 
> 
> 
> we are currently in the process of organizing an index for the 'Composer Guestbooks' sub-forum. We are now in Phase I, which is to merge multiple threads for the same composer, where practical. We are shading to the side of caution with our merges- and will leave multiple threads 'as-is' in situations that involve any hint of affecting continuity of discourse.
> 
> Until we get the index up, we ask that users review existing threads, to help guard against creating redundant threads. A good tool for this is the "Advanced Search/Search Composer Name/Search Titles Only in Composer Guestbooks Sub-Forum" set of search-options.
> 
> Please be patient- improvements are on the way!
> 
> 
> 
> Forum improvements take time to do. There are many facets besides just putting up something and being done with it ... there are many other considerations ... how it looks, organization, proper placement, visibility in relation to the rest of the forum, etc etc etc. The staff discusses these changes in depth, and it takes a certain amount of time for all staff members to respond to one another ... sometimes it takes days or weeks, and yes, months, depending on the staff members schedules.
> 
> We, as staff, make these kinds of decisions collectively so that we (staff) are always on the same page, so to speak. Once we collectively decide on a change, it usually can then happen within a week, again, depending on our personal schedules.
> 
> Like most other members, the staff are either employed or in school and have active lives (family, etc) outside of this forum ... we are all volunteers in our capacity and doing the very best we can to keep up with just the daily activities here.
> 
> As CTP said, "Please be patient - improvements are on the way!"
Click to expand...


----------



## science

Krummhorn said:


> Forum improvements take time to do. There are many facets besides just putting up something and being done with it ... there are many other considerations ... how it looks, organization, proper placement, visibility in relation to the rest of the forum, etc etc etc. The staff discusses these changes in depth, and it takes a certain amount of time for all staff members to respond to one another ... sometimes it takes days or weeks, and yes, months, depending on the staff members schedules.
> 
> We, as staff, make these kinds of decisions collectively so that we (staff) are always on the same page, so to speak. Once we collectively decide on a change, it usually can then happen within a week, again, depending on our personal schedules.
> 
> Like most other members, the staff are either employed or in school and have active lives (family, etc) outside of this forum ... we are all volunteers in our capacity and doing the very best we can to keep up with just the daily activities here.
> 
> As CTP said, "Please be patient - improvements are on the way!"


Great! I'm just glad to know someone's working on it.

Let me know if there's anything I can do to help.


----------



## mmsbls

I just created a new thread in the composer notebook forum for Lou Harrison. Is there (or will there be) a recommended way to include new composer threads in the index?

Harrison: Lou Harrison


----------



## science

Here is a thread: http://www.talkclassical.com/13355-hindemith.html

that can eventually be merged with http://www.talkclassical.com/4945-paul-hindemith-1895-1963-a.html


----------



## mamascarlatti

science said:


> Here is a thread: http://www.talkclassical.com/13355-hindemith.html
> 
> that can eventually be merged with http://www.talkclassical.com/4945-paul-hindemith-1895-1963-a.html


Done, merged and now in "Composer guestbooks".


----------



## science

Here are some more merge-able threads: 

All done-


----------



## mamascarlatti

science said:


> Here are some more merge-able threads:
> 
> Aho: http://www.talkclassical.com/16859-kalevi-aho.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/16669-kalevi-aho.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/8200-kalevi-aho.html
> 
> Arensky: http://www.talkclassical.com/8456-anton-arensky.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/12149-somewhat-obscure-composers-1-a.html
> 
> Bloch: http://www.talkclassical.com/4535-ernest-bloch.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/5609-ernest-bloch.html
> 
> Britten: http://www.talkclassical.com/2784-benjamin-britten.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/13196-benjamin-britten.html
> 
> Byrd: http://www.talkclassical.com/18110-william-byrd.html, also http://www.talkclassical.com/18864-william-byrd.html
> 
> Clementi: http://www.talkclassical.com/13164-muzio-clementi.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/11008-muzio-clementi.html
> 
> Dvorak: http://www.talkclassical.com/3020-antonin-dvorak.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/8270-new-improved-dvorak-play.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/7880-antonin-dvorak-musician-craftsman.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/6597-no-dvorak-yet.html
> 
> Hovhaness: http://www.talkclassical.com/18340-alan-hovhaness.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/4795-alan-hovhaness.html
> 
> Khachaturyan: http://www.talkclassical.com/12964-aram-khachaturyan-1903-1978-a.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/3446-aram-khachaturian.html
> 
> Ligeti: http://www.talkclassical.com/16940-gy-rgy-ligeti.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/5998-ligeti-anyone.html
> 
> Lyapunov: http://www.talkclassical.com/5735-lyapunov.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/14303-sergei-lyapunov.html
> 
> Mahler: http://www.talkclassical.com/2542-mahler.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/6131-exploding-mahler.html
> 
> Martinu: http://www.talkclassical.com/4658-bohuslav-martinu.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/12195-somewhat-obscure-composers-3-a.html
> 
> http://www.talkclassical.com/11640-felix-mendelssohn.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/5738-mendelssohn-wunderkind.html
> 
> Messiaen: http://www.talkclassical.com/17227-oliver-messiaen.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/3786-olivier-messiaen.html
> 
> Mozart: http://www.talkclassical.com/3215-wolfgang-amadeus-mozart.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/7968-happy-birthday-mozart.html
> 
> Norgard: http://www.talkclassical.com/17301-per-norgard.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/11011-per-n-rg-rd.html
> 
> Nyman: http://www.talkclassical.com/17554-michael-nyman.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/9053-michael-nyman.html
> 
> Penderecki: http://www.talkclassical.com/4937-krysztof-penderecki.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/13003-krzysztof-penderecki.html
> 
> Piazzolla: http://www.talkclassical.com/12364-astor-piazzolla.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/5382-stor-piazzolla.html
> 
> Prokofiev: http://www.talkclassical.com/3356-sergei-prokofiev.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/2621-prokofiev.html
> 
> Schumann, Robert: http://www.talkclassical.com/2595-robert-schumann.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/11527-robert-schumann.html
> 
> Scriabin: http://www.talkclassical.com/13794-alexander-scriabin.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/4369-al-scriabin.html and http://www.talkclassical.com/17210-advice-scriabin.html
> 
> Shostakovich: http://www.talkclassical.com/2543-dmitri-shostakovich.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/10929-shostakovich-modernist.html
> 
> Sibelius: http://www.talkclassical.com/2816-jean-sibelius.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/8095-sibelius-chamber-works.html
> 
> Smetana: http://www.talkclassical.com/17874-bedrich-smetana.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/5437-bedrich-smetana.html
> 
> Telemann: http://www.talkclassical.com/3812-georg-philipp-telemann.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/14106-new-telemann-fan-page.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/6578-help-telemann-please.html
> 
> Toch: http://www.talkclassical.com/12811-ernst-toch.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/14864-ernst-toch.html
> 
> Varese: http://www.talkclassical.com/15454-edgar-varese.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/4278-edgard-var-se.html
> 
> Villa-Lobos: http://www.talkclassical.com/4690-heitor-villa-lobos.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/5117-heitor-villa-lobos-1887-a.html
> 
> Vivaldi: http://www.talkclassical.com/13776-antonio-vivaldi.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/3953-viivaldi-four-seasons.html; perhaps also, http://www.talkclassical.com/3772-darker-side-vivaldi.html
> 
> Wagner: http://www.talkclassical.com/3108-richard-wagner.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/12472-richard-wagner.html
> 
> Weber: http://www.talkclassical.com/10590-carl-maria-von-weber.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/8043-carl-maria-von-weber.html
> 
> Weiniawski: http://www.talkclassical.com/14685-j-zef-wieniawski.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/13784-henryk-wieniawski.html; also, http://www.talkclassical.com/4827-henryk-wieniawski.html


Wow science, thanks, I'll get to work on these too!


----------



## science

mamascarlatti said:


> Wow science, thanks, I'll get to work on these too!


Take your time! I did that work months ago... I'm just really happy we're getting to work on it!

I can make a new index when you're finished. There are at least a few new threads to add. (I see Trout started one on Josquin, for instance.) Probably a few more have been created that could be merged...

Then, if possible, I think it would be great to post the index as a pinned thread at the top of the forum. You can decorate it up nicely if you want! I have no talent for that kind of thing.

And it looks like I missed at least two:

Edit: Both done


----------



## mamascarlatti

Looks as though it's already been done. Only one of the links in each group seems to work for me, and I've tried two browsers.


----------



## science

... sorry...


----------



## science

I'm sorry, mamascarlatti, I found the problem. For some reason the first link in each pair is getting a semicolon added to the end of the url (the address) 

I've fixed the links, I think. 

The talkclassical.com board does some kind of auto-fix to html links to other talkclassical.com threads, and it interacted badly with my original punctuation, adding a semicolon to the url, breaking the links. That's a bug you might want to let the bigwigs know about.


----------



## mamascarlatti

OK I've done all the merging. 

Science, can you double check the links, and then we can post a new sticky index thread.

BTW thanks for all your work on this!


----------



## science

The Weber link should be: http://www.talkclassical.com/10590-carl-maria-von-weber.html

(I've checked about 1/4 of the links at this point: t-z. I've checked all of the merged links, and they all work.)


----------



## mamascarlatti

science said:


> The Weber link should be: http://www.talkclassical.com/10590-carl-maria-von-weber.html


Updated.....


----------



## science

I don't know if this is important, but we might want to move the William Byrd thread to the composer forum (it's in the general discussion forum now): http://www.talkclassical.com/18110-william-byrd.html

All links n-z work.


----------



## mamascarlatti

science said:


> I don't know if this is important, but we might want to move the William Byrd thread to the composer forum (it's in the general discussion forum now): http://www.talkclassical.com/18110-william-byrd.html
> 
> All links n-z work.


Thanks science. I've moved the Byrd thread, better to have them all in the same place.


----------



## science

mamascarlatti said:


> Thanks science. I've moved the Byrd thread, better to have them all in the same place.


Ok, I'll be more careful to make sure that they're all here.


----------



## science

We could merge

http://www.talkclassical.com/6151-rautavaara.html

with

http://www.talkclassical.com/9006-einojuhani-rautavaara.html


----------



## science

Here is the beginning of one for Scharwenka:

http://www.talkclassical.com/22089-scharwenka.html


----------



## science

sospiro said:


> If you make an honest mistake (rather than just being lazy) only the most pedantic could complain.


I wish that were true! For some reason in my newbie days I was blamed _a lot_ for using the wrong sub-fora.


----------



## science

Let's merge this with the Sibelius thread: http://www.talkclassical.com/7413-best-sibelius.html


----------



## science

http://www.talkclassical.com/22479-franz-schubert.html

We can merge this with the original Schubert thread in a few days.


----------



## science

Mama Scarlatti (or other mods):

You can make an executive decision here, but maybe the Mozart thread should have this moved into it: http://www.talkclassical.com/18550-favorite-early-mozart-symphonies-2.html

Here is something that could be moved into the Eötvös thread (if there is one): 
http://www.talkclassical.com/18379-peter-e-tv-s.html


----------



## mmsbls

I have updated all the threads suggested above except the Mozart thread. In other words all the threads for the composers:

Rautavaara, Scharweka, Sibelius, Schubert, and Eötvös

have been merged or moved to the Composers Guestbook sub-forum. I also updated the list on page 2 of this thread.

@science: Thanks for your work in identifying these threads!


----------



## science

My pleasure, mmsbls.

Here's some more work!

To merge:

http://www.talkclassical.com/24110-franz-schubert.html

http://www.talkclassical.com/2570-franz-schubert.html

And:

http://www.talkclassical.com/23416-entirely-underrated-dutilleux.html

http://www.talkclassical.com/6153-whats-deal-henri-dutilleux.html

And:

http://www.talkclassical.com/23461-shostakovitch.html

http://www.talkclassical.com/2543-dmitri-shostakovich.html

And:

http://www.talkclassical.com/24037-johann-strauss-ii.html

http://www.talkclassical.com/7159-johann-strauss-ii.html

And:

http://www.talkclassical.com/4656-modest-mussorgsky.html

http://www.talkclassical.com/23102-mussorgsky.html

And:

http://www.talkclassical.com/15343-erik-satie-eccentric.html

http://www.talkclassical.com/23775-erik-satie.html

And:

Giuliani: http://www.talkclassical.com/4771-mauro-giuliani-1781-1829-a.html

Giulani, Mauro: http://www.talkclassical.com/19305-mauro-giuliani.html

And perhaps:

Fasch, Johann Friedrich: http://www.talkclassical.com/24470-fasch-johann-friedrich.html#post433754

http://www.talkclassical.com/24036-fasch-his-contemporaries.html

Though in this case perhaps rather than merging them the latter thread should be moved to the main board. That's your decision!

Not to merge but to delete at TT's request: http://www.talkclassical.com/20429-arnold-bax.html

I had made a list of new threads to add to the index, but I saw that it was a long list and decided to simply post the new index myself, in the two posts that follow. When the threads above are merged the links in the index might break, so the index might have to be edited to fix that.

Also, I think it'd be good to delete old posts that are no longer needed in this thread, such as the previous indexes, discussions about threads to merge, and so on! Thanks for your help!

Here is an updated index:


----------



## science

Adams, John: http://www.talkclassical.com/17466-john-adams.html
Adams, John Luther: http://www.talkclassical.com/22199-john-luther-adams.html
Aho, Kalevi: http://www.talkclassical.com/8200-kalevi-aho.html 
Albeniz: http://www.talkclassical.com/9608-isaac-alb-niz.html
Albero: http://www.talkclassical.com/16528-sebastian-de-albero.html
Albinoni: http://www.talkclassical.com/17715-tomaso-albinoni.html
Alfven: http://www.talkclassical.com/8175-hugo-alfv-n.html
Alwyn: http://www.talkclassical.com/6339-william-alwyn.html
Alkan: http://www.talkclassical.com/6202-alkan.html
Alzedo, Jos Bernardo: http://www.talkclassical.com/23146-jos-bernardo-alzedo.html
Anonymous: http://www.talkclassical.com/5329-compositor-anonimo.html
Aranaz, Antonio de: http://www.talkclassical.com/23162-antonio-de-aranaz.html
Arensky: http://www.talkclassical.com/8456-anton-arensky.html
Arriaga: http://www.talkclassical.com/8051-juan-cris-stomo-de.html
Atterberg, Kurt: http://www.talkclassical.com/19690-kurt-atterberg.html
Ashley: http://www.talkclassical.com/9700-robert-ashley.html
Avicenna; http://www.talkclassical.com/16554-avicenna.html
Bach, CPE: http://www.talkclassical.com/5377-carl-philipp-emanuel-bach.html
Bach, JC: http://www.talkclassical.com/13172-johann-christian-bach.html
Bach, JCF: http://www.talkclassical.com/13684-johann-christoph-friedrich-bach.html
Bach, JS: http://www.talkclassical.com/2643-johann-sebastian-bach.html
Bach, WF: http://www.talkclassical.com/13163-wilhelm-friedemann-bach-wf.html
Baird, Tadeusz: http://www.talkclassical.com/24467-tadeusz-baird-1928-1981-a.html 
Bantock: http://www.talkclassical.com/5685-granville-bantock.html
Barber: http://www.talkclassical.com/4507-samuel-barber-1910-1981-a.html
Bartok: http://www.talkclassical.com/3660-b-la-bart-k.html
Bax: http://www.talkclassical.com/4386-arnold-bax.html
Beach, Amy: http://www.talkclassical.com/5845-american-composer-corner-amy.html
Beethoven: http://www.talkclassical.com/2555-l-beethoven.html
Bellini: http://www.talkclassical.com/13447-vincenzo-salvatore-carmelo-francesco.html
Benjamin, Arthur: http://www.talkclassical.com/19610-arthur-benjamin.html
Berg: http://www.talkclassical.com/5405-alban-berg.html
Berio: http://www.talkclassical.com/4649-luciano-berio-1925-2003-a.html
Berlioz: http://www.talkclassical.com/4760-hector-berlioz.html
Bernstein, Leonard: http://www.talkclassical.com/23129-leonard-bernstein.html
Berwald: http://www.talkclassical.com/11515-franz-berwald.html
Birtwistle: http://www.talkclassical.com/3178-harrison-birtwistle.html
Bizet: http://www.talkclassical.com/5926-georges-bizet.html
Bliss: http://www.talkclassical.com/4894-arthur-bliss.html
Bloch: http://www.talkclassical.com/5609-ernest-bloch.html
Boccherini: http://www.talkclassical.com/2737-luigi-boccherini.html
Boellmann: http://www.talkclassical.com/9642-leon-boellmann.html
Boieldieu: http://www.talkclassical.com/16713-fran-ois-adrien-boieldieu.html
Borge, Victor: http://www.talkclassical.com/2736-victor-borge.html
Borodin: http://www.talkclassical.com/2713-borodin.html
Bortkiewicz, Sergei: http://www.talkclassical.com/22485-sergei-bortkiewicz.html
Boulez, Pierre: http://www.talkclassical.com/19749-pierre-boulez.html
Bourgeois, Derek: http://www.talkclassical.com/5104-derek-bourgeois.html
Bowen: http://www.talkclassical.com/14266-york-bowen.html
Boyce: http://www.talkclassical.com/13541-william-boyce.html
Braga Santos, Joly: http://www.talkclassical.com/24469-joly-braga-santos.html
Brahms: http://www.talkclassical.com/2562-johannes-brahms.html
Branca, Glenn: http://www.talkclassical.com/22210-glenn-branca.html
Brian: http://www.talkclassical.com/18256-havergal-brian.html
Bridge: http://www.talkclassical.com/5653-frank-bridge.html
Britten: http://www.talkclassical.com/2784-benjamin-britten.html 
Bruch: http://www.talkclassical.com/6372-max-bruch.html
Bruckner: http://www.talkclassical.com/2678-anton-bruckner.html
Bull: http://www.talkclassical.com/11246-dr-john-bull.html
Burgmuller, Norbert: http://www.talkclassical.com/23463-norbert-burgmuller.html
Busoni: http://www.talkclassical.com/5284-ferruccio-busoni.html
Buxtehude: http://www.talkclassical.com/14734-dieterich-buxtehude.html
Byrd: http://www.talkclassical.com/18110-william-byrd.html
Cabezon, Antonio de: http://www.talkclassical.com/20287-antonio-de-cabezon-mid.html
Cage: http://www.talkclassical.com/4342-john-cage.html
Carter: http://www.talkclassical.com/4025-elliot-carter.html
Carwithen: http://www.talkclassical.com/6166-doreen-carwithen.html
Cascarino: http://www.talkclassical.com/5968-american-composer-corner-romeo.html
Cassidy, Aaron: http://www.talkclassical.com/4773-aaron-cassidy-1976-a.html
Chabrier: http://www.talkclassical.com/5419-emmanuel-chabrier.html
Chadwick, George Whitefield: http://www.talkclassical.com/5880-american-composer-corner-george.html
Chausson: http://www.talkclassical.com/5418-ernest-chausson.html
Cherubini, Luigi: http://www.talkclassical.com/20648-luigi-cherubini-1760-1842-a.html
Chin, Unsuk: http://www.talkclassical.com/23903-unsuk-chin.html
Ciurlionis, Mikalojus: http://www.talkclassical.com/9952-mikalojus-konstantinas-iurlionis.html 
Clementi, Muzio: http://www.talkclassical.com/11008-muzio-clementi.html
Coates, Eric: http://www.talkclassical.com/4979-eric-coates.html
Coates, Gloria: http://www.talkclassical.com/22047-gloria-coates.html
Corelli: http://www.talkclassical.com/5615-arcangelo-corelli.html
Couperin, F.: http://www.talkclassical.com/9668-francois-couperin.html
Chopin: http://www.talkclassical.com/3251-frederic-chopin.html
Coelho, Manuel Rodrigues: http://www.talkclassical.com/20286-manuel-rodrigues-coelho-very.html
Cowell, Henry: http://www.talkclassical.com/5742-henry-cowell.html
Creston, Paul: http://www.talkclassical.com/5844-american-composer-corner-paul.html
Czerny: http://www.talkclassical.com/7855-carl-czerny.html
Dallapiccola: http://www.talkclassical.com/8415-luigi-dallapiccola.html
Debussy: http://www.talkclassical.com/2569-claude-debussy.html
Decaux: http://www.talkclassical.com/8696-abel-decaux.html
Delibes: http://www.talkclassical.com/5360-leo-delibes.html
Delius: http://www.talkclassical.com/4596-frederick-delius.html
Devienne: http://www.talkclassical.com/10609-fran-ois-devienne.html
Diamond, David: http://www.talkclassical.com/5729-american-composer-corner-david.html
Dittersdorf: http://www.talkclassical.com/4105-karl-ditters-von-dittersdorf.html
Dohnanyi: http://www.talkclassical.com/5129-ern-dohn-nyi.html
Dorman, Avner: http://www.talkclassical.com/23901-avner-dorman.html
Dowland: http://www.talkclassical.com/10670-john-dowland.html
Draeseke: http://www.talkclassical.com/8017-felix-draeseke.html
Dufay, Guillaume: http://www.talkclassical.com/19175-guillaume-dufay.html
Dukas, Paul: http://www.talkclassical.com/5054-paul-dukas.html
Duparc, Henri: http://www.talkclassical.com/7035-henri-duparc.html
Duruflé, Maurice: http://www.talkclassical.com/5388-maurice-durufl-1902-86-a.html
Dutilleux, Henri: http://www.talkclassical.com/6153-whats-deal-henri-dutilleux.html
Dvorak: http://www.talkclassical.com/3020-antonin-dvorak.html 
Egk, Werner: http://www.talkclassical.com/23664-werner-egk.html
Elgar: http://www.talkclassical.com/2650-edward-elgar.html
Ellington, "Duke": http://www.talkclassical.com/13524-duke-ellington.html
Enescu: http://www.talkclassical.com/4135-george-enescu.html
Eötvös: http://www.talkclassical.com/18379-peter-e-tv-s.html
Falla: http://www.talkclassical.com/5740-manuel-de-falla.html
Farrenc, Louise: http://www.talkclassical.com/9013-louise-farrenc.html
Fasch, Johann Friedrich: http://www.talkclassical.com/24470-fasch-johann-friedrich.html#post433754
Faure: http://www.talkclassical.com/4885-gabriel-faur-1845-1924-a.html
Feinberg: http://www.talkclassical.com/6721-feinberg.html
Ferneyhough: http://www.talkclassical.com/5039-brian-ferneyhough.html
Fibich, Zdenek: http://www.talkclassical.com/22425-zdenek-fibich-composer-well.html
Field, John: http://www.talkclassical.com/18141-john-field.html
Filtsch: http://www.talkclassical.com/7124-carl-filtsch-1830-1845-a.html
Finzi: http://www.talkclassical.com/5213-gerald-finzi.html
Foote, Arthur: http://www.talkclassical.com/17912-arthur-foote.html 
Franck, César: http://www.talkclassical.com/18801-c-sar-franck-1822-a.html
Frederic II of Prussia: http://www.talkclassical.com/5147-frederic-ii-prussia.html
Frescobaldi: http://www.talkclassical.com/13851-girolamo-frescobaldi.html
Furrer, Beat: http://www.talkclassical.com/24468-beat-furrer.html
Gandolfi: http://www.talkclassical.com/6566-michael-gandolfi.html
Gershwin: http://www.talkclassical.com/4777-george-gershwin.html
Gesualdo: http://www.talkclassical.com/14318-carlo-gesualdo.html
Gibbons, Orlando: http://www.talkclassical.com/20304-orlando-gibbons.html
Giulani, Mauro: http://www.talkclassical.com/19305-mauro-giuliani.html
Glass, Philip: http://www.talkclassical.com/24471-philip-glass-1937-a.html
Glazunov: http://www.talkclassical.com/17322-alexandr-konstantinovich-glazunov.html 
Gliere: http://www.talkclassical.com/5754-reinhold-gliere.html
Glinka: http://www.talkclassical.com/10256-mikhail-glinka.html
Glonti: http://www.talkclassical.com/11824-felix-glonti-1927-a.html
Glorieux, Francois: http://www.talkclassical.com/16847-fran-ois-glorieux.html
Gluck: http://www.talkclassical.com/12171-somewhat-obscure-composers-2-a.html
Goldmark: http://www.talkclassical.com/17268-karl-goldmark.html
Gorecki: http://www.talkclassical.com/11072-g-recki-died-today.html
Gough: http://www.talkclassical.com/4364-helena-gough.html
Gounod: http://www.talkclassical.com/5190-charles-gounod.html
Grainger: http://www.talkclassical.com/3852-percy-grainger.html
Granados: http://www.talkclassical.com/8877-enrique-granados.html
Grechaninov: http://www.talkclassical.com/5417-alexander-grechaninov.html
Grieg: http://www.talkclassical.com/3771-edvard-grieg.html
Griffes: http://www.talkclassical.com/5917-american-composer-corner-charles.html
Grofe: http://www.talkclassical.com/5544-ferde-grof.html
Gruber: http://www.talkclassical.com/3869-franz-gruber.html
Gubaidulina: http://www.talkclassical.com/5542-sofia-gubaidulina.html
Hadley, Henry Kimball: http://www.talkclassical.com/5881-american-composer-corner-henry.html
Handel: http://www.talkclassical.com/15092-george-frideric-handel.html
Hanson, Howard: http://www.talkclassical.com/5909-american-composer-corner-howard.html
Hardin, Louis "Moondog": http://www.talkclassical.com/14777-louis-hardin-aka-moondog.html
Harrington: http://www.talkclassical.com/6098-jeffrey-harrington.html
Harris, Roy: http://www.talkclassical.com/9877-roy-harris.html
Harrison, Lou: http://www.talkclassical.com/19277-lou-harrison.html
Harrison, Michael: http://www.talkclassical.com/18408-michael-harrison.html
Hartmann, Karl Amadeus: http://www.talkclassical.com/6320-karl-amadeus-hartmann.html
Harvey, Jonathan: http://www.talkclassical.com/22814-jonathan-harvey.html
Hasse, Johann Adolph: http://www.talkclassical.com/12337-johann-adolph-hasse.html
Haydn, Josef: http://www.talkclassical.com/3941-haydn.html
Haydn, Michael: http://www.talkclassical.com/13412-michael-haydn.html
Heinrich: http://www.talkclassical.com/5904-anthony-phillip-heinrich.html
Henze, Hans Werner: http://www.talkclassical.com/5330-hans-werner-henze.html
Herbert, Victor: http://www.talkclassical.com/3937-victor-herbert.html
Hermmann, Bernard: http://www.talkclassical.com/24227-bernard-herrmann.html
Hillborg, Anders: http://www.talkclassical.com/23410-anders-hillborg.html
Hiller, Ferdinand: http://www.talkclassical.com/21322-ferdinand-hiller.html
Hindemith: http://www.talkclassical.com/4945-paul-hindemith-1895-1963-a.html
Holst: http://www.talkclassical.com/3752-gustav-holst.html
Honegger: http://www.talkclassical.com/17873-arthur-honegger.html
Hovhaness: http://www.talkclassical.com/4795-alan-hovhaness.html
Howells: http://www.talkclassical.com/2978-herbert-howells.html
Hummel: http://www.talkclassical.com/6345-johann-nepomuk-hummel.html
Ifukube: http://www.talkclassical.com/4394-akira-ifukube.html
Ippolitov-Ivanov: http://www.talkclassical.com/4385-ippolitov-ivanov.html
Ireland: http://www.talkclassical.com/4902-john-ireland.html
Ives: http://www.talkclassical.com/3093-charles-ives.html
Jackson, Joe: http://www.talkclassical.com/15096-joe-jackson-does-he.html
Jadassohn, Salomon: http://www.talkclassical.com/12575-salomon-jadassohn.html
Janacek, Leos: http://www.talkclassical.com/4388-leos-janacek.html
Janiewicz, Feliks: http://www.talkclassical.com/13203-feliks-janiewicz.html
Jarrett, Keith: http://www.talkclassical.com/22181-keith-jarrett.html
Jenkins, Karl: http://www.talkclassical.com/8052-karl-jenkins-your-thoughts.html
Joplin: http://www.talkclassical.com/5464-scott-joplin.html
Josquin Des Prez: http://www.talkclassical.com/17914-josquin-des-prez.html
Kapustin: http://www.talkclassical.com/15695-nikolai-kapustin.html
Karlowicz: http://www.talkclassical.com/5629-mieczyslaw-karlowicz.html
Kaski: http://www.talkclassical.com/8164-heino-kaski.html
Kennekuk: http://www.talkclassical.com/5991-american-composer-corner-chief.html
Kernis, Aaron Jay: http://www.talkclassical.com/4202-aaron-jay-kernis.html
Ketelbey: http://www.talkclassical.com/4880-albert-william-ket-lbey.html
Khachaturyan: http://www.talkclassical.com/12964-aram-khachaturyan-1903-1978-a.html 
Kilar: http://www.talkclassical.com/5981-wojciech-kilar.html
Kodaly: http://www.talkclassical.com/4720-zolt-n-kod-ly.html
Korngold, Erich Wolfgang: http://www.talkclassical.com/8586-erich-wolfgang-korngold.html
Kraus, Joseph Martin: http://www.talkclassical.com/13540-joseph-martin-kraus.html
Krenek, Ernst: http://www.talkclassical.com/12980-ernst-krenek-1900-1991-a.html
Kuhlau, Friedrich: http://www.talkclassical.com/18765-friedrich-kuhlau.html
Kuhnau, Johann: http://www.talkclassical.com/22060-johann-kuhnau.html
Langgaard: http://www.talkclassical.com/4901-rued-langgaard.html
Larsson: http://www.talkclassical.com/6740-lars-erik-larsson.html
Lawes, William: http://www.talkclassical.com/21021-william-lawes.html
Leifs: http://www.talkclassical.com/8407-jon-leifs.html
Leighton, Kenneth: http://www.talkclassical.com/16562-kenneth-leighton.html
Lekeu: http://www.talkclassical.com/10752-guillaume-lekeu.html
Leo, Leonardo: http://www.talkclassical.com/15232-leonardo-leo-1694-1744-a.html
Léonin: http://www.talkclassical.com/23163-l-onin-1150-1201-a.html
Ligeti: http://www.talkclassical.com/16940-gy-rgy-ligeti.html 
Lilburn: http://www.talkclassical.com/5907-douglas-lilburn.html
Lindberg, Magnus: http://www.talkclassical.com/20315-magnus-lindberg.html
Liszt: http://www.talkclassical.com/4554-franz-liszt.html
Loewe, Carl: http://www.talkclassical.com/20033-loewe-carl.html
Lutoslawski: http://www.talkclassical.com/5083-witold-lutos-awski.html
Lyapunov: http://www.talkclassical.com/14303-sergei-lyapunov.html
MacCunn: http://www.talkclassical.com/16315-hamish-maccunn.html
MacDowell: http://www.talkclassical.com/17431-edward-macdowell.html
Machaut, Guillaume de: http://www.talkclassical.com/24113-guillaume-de-machaut.html
MacMillan: http://www.talkclassical.com/2928-james-macmillan.html
Maconchy: http://www.talkclassical.com/5581-elizabeth-maconchy.html
Mahler: http://www.talkclassical.com/2542-mahler.html
Manchicourt: http://www.talkclassical.com/18687-manchicourt.html
Marquez: http://www.talkclassical.com/3899-arturo-marquez.html
Marta, Istvan: http://www.talkclassical.com/14976-istvan-marta.html
Martin: http://www.talkclassical.com/5886-frank-martin.html
Martinu: http://www.talkclassical.com/4658-bohuslav-martinu.html 
Martucci, Giuseppi: http://www.talkclassical.com/17510-giuseppi-martucci.html
McKay, George Frederick: http://www.talkclassical.com/5910-american-composer-corner-george.html
Medtner: http://www.talkclassical.com/6599-nikolai-medtner.html
Mehul: http://www.talkclassical.com/5718-tienne-m-hul.html
Melartin, Erkki: http://www.talkclassical.com/14859-erkki-melartin.html
Mendelssohn: http://www.talkclassical.com/2566-felix-mendelssohn.html
Messiaen: http://www.talkclassical.com/3786-olivier-messiaen.html
Mieczyslaw, Karlowicz: http://www.talkclassical.com/10237-mieczys-aw-kar-owicz.html
Miki, Minoru: http://www.talkclassical.com/19386-minoru-miki.html
Moeran, Ernest: http://www.talkclassical.com/23105-ej-moeran.html
Mompou: http://www.talkclassical.com/16012-federico-mompou.html
Mondonville: http://www.talkclassical.com/9875-jean-joseph-de-mondonville.html
Monn: http://www.talkclassical.com/12635-georg-mathias-monn.html
Mozart, Leopold: http://www.talkclassical.com/19198-leopold-mozart.html
Mozart, Wolfgang Amadeus: http://www.talkclassical.com/3215-wolfgang-amadeus-mozart.html
Murail: http://www.talkclassical.com/10628-tristan-murail.html
Mussorgsky: http://www.talkclassical.com/4656-modest-mussorgsky.html
Myaskovsky: http://www.talkclassical.com/5583-nicolai-myaskovsky.html


----------



## science

Nancarrow, Conlon: http://www.talkclassical.com/20408-conlon-nancarrow.html
Nicolai: http://www.talkclassical.com/7781-otto-nicolai.html
Nielsen: http://www.talkclassical.com/7179-carl-nielsen.html
Nono, Luigi: http://www.talkclassical.com/19111-luigi-nono-1924-1990-a.html
Norgard: http://www.talkclassical.com/11011-per-n-rg-rd.html
Novak: http://www.talkclassical.com/5677-v-t-zslav-nov.html
Nyman: http://www.talkclassical.com/9053-michael-nyman.html
Obrecht: http://www.talkclassical.com/14287-jacob-obrecht.html
Offenbach: http://www.talkclassical.com/4558-jacques-offenbach-1819-1880-a.html
Onslow: http://www.talkclassical.com/13026-george-onslow-1784-1853-a.html
Orff: http://www.talkclassical.com/5128-carl-orff.html
Ornstein: http://www.talkclassical.com/7047-leo-ornstein.html
Ota, Bogdan: http://www.talkclassical.com/21856-bogdan-alin-ota.html 
Pachelbel: http://www.talkclassical.com/7287-pachelbel-anyone.html
Paderewski: http://www.talkclassical.com/9597-ignacy-jan-paderewski.html
Paganini: http://www.talkclassical.com/4281-niccolo-paganini.html
Paine, John Knowles: http://www.talkclassical.com/5862-american-composer-corner-john.html
Palestrina: http://www.talkclassical.com/12197-palestrina.html
Parish Alvars, Elias: http://www.talkclassical.com/23470-elias-parish-alvars.html
Parry: http://www.talkclassical.com/6059-sir-hubert-parry.html
Part: http://www.talkclassical.com/6073-arvo-p-rt.html
Partch: http://www.talkclassical.com/8960-harry-partch.html
Pasieczny, Marek: http://www.talkclassical.com/19864-marek-pasieczny.html
Penderecki: http://www.talkclassical.com/4937-krysztof-penderecki.html
Perry, William: http://www.talkclassical.com/5848-american-composer-corner-william.html
Pettersson, Allan: http://www.talkclassical.com/2564-allan-pettersson.html
Piazzolla: http://www.talkclassical.com/5382-stor-piazzolla.html
Popov: http://www.talkclassical.com/8826-gavriil-popov.html
Porumbescu, Ciprian: http://www.talkclassical.com/23996-ciprian-porumbescu.html
Poulenc: http://www.talkclassical.com/5429-francis-poulenc.html
Prokofiev: http://www.talkclassical.com/3356-sergei-prokofiev.html 
Puccini: http://www.talkclassical.com/8903-giacomo-puccini.html
Purcell: http://www.talkclassical.com/7295-henry-purcell.html
Quilter: http://www.talkclassical.com/11547-roger-quilter.html
Rachmaninoff: http://www.talkclassical.com/2546-rachmaninoff.html
Raff, Joachim: http://www.talkclassical.com/22433-joachim-raff.html
Rameau: http://www.talkclassical.com/5616-jean-philippe-rameau.html
Rautavaara: http://www.talkclassical.com/9006-einojuhani-rautavaara.html
Ravel: http://www.talkclassical.com/2613-ravel.html
Reger: http://www.talkclassical.com/5440-max-reger.html
Reich: http://www.talkclassical.com/12330-steve-reich.html
Reicha: http://www.talkclassical.com/12272-anton-reicha.html
Reinecke: http://www.talkclassical.com/6755-carl-reinecke.html
Respighi: http://www.talkclassical.com/4112-ottorino-respighi.html
Ries: http://www.talkclassical.com/3818-ferdinand-ries.html
Rigel: http://www.talkclassical.com/13539-henri-joseph-rigel.html
Rimsky-Korsakov: http://www.talkclassical.com/3247-nikolai-rimsky-korsakov.html
Rizza, Margaret: http://www.talkclassical.com/22288-margaret-rizza.html
Rodrigo: http://www.talkclassical.com/12206-joaquin-rodrigo.html
Rorem: http://www.talkclassical.com/18640-ned-rorem.html
Rosauro: http://www.talkclassical.com/6782-ney-rosauro.html
Rosetti, Antonio: http://www.talkclassical.com/11816-antonio-rosetti.html
Rott: http://www.talkclassical.com/10415-hans-rott.html
Roussel: http://www.talkclassical.com/6504-albert-roussel.html
Rozsa: http://www.talkclassical.com/5928-miklos-rozsa.html
Rubbra: http://www.talkclassical.com/4270-edmund-rubbra.html
Rubinstein, Anton: http://www.talkclassical.com/23417-anton-rubinstein.html
Saariaho, Kaija: http://www.talkclassical.com/19320-kaija-saariaho.html
Saeverud: http://www.talkclassical.com/5892-norways-pride-saeverud.html
Saint-Saens: http://www.talkclassical.com/5709-camille-saint-sa-ns.html
Sainte-Colombe: http://www.talkclassical.com/10531-jean-de-sainte-colombe.html
Salieri: http://www.talkclassical.com/8274-antonio-salieri.html
Sammartini: http://www.talkclassical.com/13538-giovanni-battista-sammartini.html
Satie, Erik: http://www.talkclassical.com/23775-erik-satie.html
Scarlatti, D.: http://www.talkclassical.com/5582-domenico-scarlatti.html
Scharweka: http://www.talkclassical.com/22089-franz-xaver-scharweka.html
Schmitt: http://www.talkclassical.com/9682-florent-schmitt.html
Schnittke: http://www.talkclassical.com/2565-alfred-schnittke.html
Schoenberg: http://www.talkclassical.com/4505-arnold-schoenberg-1874-1951-a.html
Schreker: http://www.talkclassical.com/8679-franz-schreker.html
Schubert: http://www.talkclassical.com/2570-franz-schubert.html
Schumann, Robert: http://www.talkclassical.com/2595-robert-schumann.html 
Sciarrino: http://www.talkclassical.com/4336-salvatore-sciarrino.html
Scriabin: http://www.talkclassical.com/13794-alexander-scriabin.html 
Sculthorpe: http://www.talkclassical.com/5674-peter-sculthorpe.html
Seeger, Ruth Crawford: http://www.talkclassical.com/17020-ruth-crawford-seeger.html
Seixas, Carlos: http://www.talkclassical.com/5579-carlos-seixas.html
Shostakovich: http://www.talkclassical.com/2543-dmitri-shostakovich.html 
Sibelius: http://www.talkclassical.com/2816-jean-sibelius.html 
Silvestrov: http://www.talkclassical.com/6833-valentin-silvestrov.html
Skalkottas: http://www.talkclassical.com/8277-nikos-skalkottas.html
Smetana: http://www.talkclassical.com/5437-bedrich-smetana.html 
Smith, Stuart Saunders: http://www.talkclassical.com/23851-stuart-saunders-smith.html
Sor, Ferndando: http://www.talkclassical.com/23769-fernando-sor.html
Sorabji, Kaikhosru: http://www.talkclassical.com/7050-kaikhosru-shapurji-sorabji.html
Spohr, Louis: http://www.talkclassical.com/7916-louis-spohr.html
Stamitz, Carl: http://www.talkclassical.com/23558-carl-stamitz-1745-1801-a.html
Stamitz, Johann: http://www.talkclassical.com/13537-johann-stamitz.html
Stenhammar: http://www.talkclassical.com/5680-wilhelm-stenhammar.html
Stockhausen, Karlheinz: http://www.talkclassical.com/8020-stockhausen-karlheinz.html
Strauss, Johann II: http://www.talkclassical.com/7159-johann-strauss-ii.html
Strauss, Richard: http://www.talkclassical.com/2934-richard-strauss.html
Stravinsky: http://www.talkclassical.com/4031-igor-stravinsky.html
Strong, George Templeton: http://www.talkclassical.com/20901-george-templeton-strong.html
Suk: http://www.talkclassical.com/5476-josef-suk.html
Sumera: http://www.talkclassical.com/9622-lepo-sumera.html
Surinach: http://www.talkclassical.com/7268-carlos-surinach.html
Sweelinck, Jan Pieterszoon: http://www.talkclassical.com/21384-jan-pieterszoon-sweelinck-whats.html
Sykulski, Jacek: http://www.talkclassical.com/13536-polish-composer-jacek-sykulski.html
Szymanowski (K): http://www.talkclassical.com/3489-karol-szymanowski.html 
Szymanowski (P): http://www.talkclassical.com/14294-pawel-szymanski.html
Takemitsu: http://www.talkclassical.com/2563-toru-takemitsu.html
Tallis: http://www.talkclassical.com/18508-thomas-tallis.html
Tan Dun: http://www.talkclassical.com/6965-tan-dun.html
Taneyev: http://www.talkclassical.com/2658-sergey-taneyev.html
Tarrega: http://www.talkclassical.com/12720-francisco-tarrega.html
Tartini: http://www.talkclassical.com/10828-giussepe-tartini.html
Tausig, Karol: http://www.talkclassical.com/15923-karol-tausig.html
Tchaikovsky: http://www.talkclassical.com/2577-tchaikovsky.html
Tcherepnin: http://www.talkclassical.com/14920-alexander-tcherepnin.html
Telemann: http://www.talkclassical.com/3812-georg-philipp-telemann.html 
Thomson: http://www.talkclassical.com/5908-american-composer-corner-virgil.html
Tippett: http://www.talkclassical.com/3185-sir-michael-tippett.html
Toch: http://www.talkclassical.com/12811-ernst-toch.html 
Tubin: http://www.talkclassical.com/9435-eduard-tubin.html
Tuur: http://www.talkclassical.com/6427-erkki-sven-t-r.html
Tveitt: http://www.talkclassical.com/5929-geirr-tveitt.html
Nobuo Uematsu: http://www.talkclassical.com/18831-nobuo-uematsu.html
Valentini: http://www.talkclassical.com/12259-giuseppi-valentini.html
Van Dieren: http://www.talkclassical.com/10975-bernard-van-dieren.html
Varese:http://www.talkclassical.com/4278-edgard-var-se.html
Vasks, Peteris: http://www.talkclassical.com/5849-p-teris-vasks.html
Vaughan-Williams: http://www.talkclassical.com/3452-ralph-vaughan-williams.html
Vellones, Pierre: http://www.talkclassical.com/20578-pierre-vellones-1889-1939-a.html
Ventadorn, Bernart de: http://www.talkclassical.com/23148-bernart-de-ventadorn-1130-a.html
Verdi, Giuseppe: http://www.talkclassical.com/19856-giuseppe-verdi.html
Victoria, Tomás Luis de: http://www.talkclassical.com/20009-tom-s-luis-de.html
Vierne: http://www.talkclassical.com/5404-louis-vierne-1870-1937-a.html
Villa-Lobos: http://www.talkclassical.com/5117-heitor-villa-lobos-1887-a.html
Vine, Carl: http://www.talkclassical.com/13081-carl-vine.html
Vivaldi: http://www.talkclassical.com/13776-antonio-vivaldi.html 
Vivier: http://www.talkclassical.com/5716-claude-vivier.html
Volans: http://www.talkclassical.com/9402-kevin-volans.html
Wagner: http://www.talkclassical.com/3108-richard-wagner.html 
Walton: http://www.talkclassical.com/4572-william-walton-1902-1983-a.html
Waxman: http://www.talkclassical.com/5409-franz-waxman.html
Waters, Roger: http://www.talkclassical.com/11092-do-you-consider-roger.html
Weber: http://www.talkclassical.com/10590-carl-maria-von-weber.html
Weelkes, Thomas: http://www.talkclassical.com/23640-thomas-weelkes-1576-1623-a.html
Westbrook: http://www.talkclassical.com/6496-kate-westbrook.html
Weill: http://www.talkclassical.com/14192-kurt-weill-1900-1950-a.html
Weinberg: http://www.talkclassical.com/5805-mieczyslaw-weinberg.html
Widor: http://www.talkclassical.com/6966-charles-marie-widor.html
Wieniawski (H): http://www.talkclassical.com/4827-henryk-wieniawski.html
Wieniawski (J): http://www.talkclassical.com/14685-j-zef-wieniawski.html 
Wolf: http://www.talkclassical.com/8802-hugo-wolf.html
Wourinen, Charles: http://www.talkclassical.com/23047-charles-wuorinen.html
Wranitzky: http://www.talkclassical.com/14507-paul-wranitzky.html
Xenakis: http://www.talkclassical.com/6356-iannis-xenakis.html
Yin Chengzong: http://www.talkclassical.com/13394-yin.html
Yun Isang: http://www.talkclassical.com/13716-isang-yun.html
Zappa, Frank: http://www.talkclassical.com/19759-frank-zappa.html
Zarebski: http://www.talkclassical.com/6497-juliusz-zar-bski.html
Zelenka: http://www.talkclassical.com/3892-jan-dismas-zelenka.html
Zelenski: http://www.talkclassical.com/13999-w-adys-aw-ele.html
Zemlinsky: http://www.talkclassical.com/4980-alexander-von-zemlinsky.html
Zimerman, Bernd Alois: http://www.talkclassical.com/23330-bernd-alois-zimmermann.html


----------



## mnsCA

I have created a thread on J.K. Vaňhal here: http://www.talkclassical.com/27286-j-k-va-hal.html


----------



## Selby

Hello!

First off, a big thank you to everyone that works so hard keeping these threads tidy, I know I appreciate it.

Should I post here to have a new composer guestbook opened?

I would really like to see one for Lorenzo Palomo (Spain) and one for David Lang (USA).

regards,

M


----------



## science

So I'm thinking of updating the indexes here, and I wonder whether there's been any work toward an official index.


----------



## science

Preparing to update the index, part 1:

Adams, John: http://www.talkclassical.com/17466-john-adams.html
Adams, John Luther: http://www.talkclassical.com/22199-john-luther-adams.html
Agricola, Alexander (1446-1506): http://www.talkclassical.com/25461-agricola-alexander-1446-1506-a.html
Aho, Kalevi (1949-): http://www.talkclassical.com/8200-kalevi-aho.html 
Albeniz: http://www.talkclassical.com/9608-isaac-alb-niz.html
Albero: http://www.talkclassical.com/16528-sebastian-de-albero.html
Albert, Stephen: http://www.talkclassical.com/24876-stephen-albert.html
Albinoni: http://www.talkclassical.com/17715-tomaso-albinoni.html
Alfven: http://www.talkclassical.com/8175-hugo-alfv-n.html
Alwyn: http://www.talkclassical.com/6339-william-alwyn.html
Alkan: http://www.talkclassical.com/6202-alkan.html
Alzedo, Jos Bernardo: http://www.talkclassical.com/23146-jos-bernardo-alzedo.html
Anonymous: http://www.talkclassical.com/5329-compositor-anonimo.html
Aranaz, Antonio de: http://www.talkclassical.com/23162-antonio-de-aranaz.html
Arensky: http://www.talkclassical.com/8456-anton-arensky.html
Arnell, Richard (1917-2009): http://www.talkclassical.com/26150-british-composers-richard-arnell.html
Arriaga: http://www.talkclassical.com/8051-juan-cris-stomo-de.html
Atterberg, Kurt: http://www.talkclassical.com/19690-kurt-atterberg.html
Ashley: http://www.talkclassical.com/9700-robert-ashley.html
Avicenna; http://www.talkclassical.com/16554-avicenna.html
Bach, CPE: http://www.talkclassical.com/5377-carl-philipp-emanuel-bach.html
Bach, JC: http://www.talkclassical.com/13172-johann-christian-bach.html
Bach, JCF: http://www.talkclassical.com/13684-johann-christoph-friedrich-bach.html
Bach, JS: http://www.talkclassical.com/2643-johann-sebastian-bach.html
Bach, WF: http://www.talkclassical.com/13163-wilhelm-friedemann-bach-wf.html
Baird, Tadeusz: http://www.talkclassical.com/24467-tadeusz-baird-1928-1981-a.html 
Bantock: http://www.talkclassical.com/5685-granville-bantock.html
Barber: http://www.talkclassical.com/4507-samuel-barber-1910-1981-a.html
Barraqué, Jean (1928-1973): http://www.talkclassical.com/32517-barraqu-jean-1928-1973-a.html
Bartok: http://www.talkclassical.com/3660-b-la-bart-k.html
Bax: http://www.talkclassical.com/4386-arnold-bax.html
Beach, Amy: http://www.talkclassical.com/5845-american-composer-corner-amy.html
Beethoven: http://www.talkclassical.com/2555-l-beethoven.html
Bellini: http://www.talkclassical.com/13447-vincenzo-salvatore-carmelo-francesco.html
Benjamin, Arthur: http://www.talkclassical.com/19610-arthur-benjamin.html
Berg: http://www.talkclassical.com/5405-alban-berg.html
Berio: http://www.talkclassical.com/4649-luciano-berio-1925-2003-a.html
Berlioz: http://www.talkclassical.com/4760-hector-berlioz.html
Bernstein, Leonard: http://www.talkclassical.com/23129-leonard-bernstein.html
Berwald: http://www.talkclassical.com/11515-franz-berwald.html
Birtwistle: http://www.talkclassical.com/3178-harrison-birtwistle.html
Bizet: http://www.talkclassical.com/5926-georges-bizet.html
Bliss: http://www.talkclassical.com/4894-arthur-bliss.html
Bloch: http://www.talkclassical.com/5609-ernest-bloch.html
Boccherini: http://www.talkclassical.com/2737-luigi-boccherini.html
Boellmann: http://www.talkclassical.com/9642-leon-boellmann.html
Boieldieu: http://www.talkclassical.com/16713-fran-ois-adrien-boieldieu.html
Borge, Victor: http://www.talkclassical.com/2736-victor-borge.html
Borodin: http://www.talkclassical.com/2713-borodin.html
Bortkiewicz, Sergei: http://www.talkclassical.com/22485-sergei-bortkiewicz.html
Bortniansky, Dmitry (1751-1825): http://www.talkclassical.com/26028-dmitry-bortniansky-1751-1825-a.html
Boulez, Pierre: http://www.talkclassical.com/19749-pierre-boulez.html
Bourgeois, Derek: http://www.talkclassical.com/5104-derek-bourgeois.html
Bowen: http://www.talkclassical.com/14266-york-bowen.html
Boyce: http://www.talkclassical.com/13541-william-boyce.html
Braga Santos, Joly: http://www.talkclassical.com/24469-joly-braga-santos.html
Brahms: http://www.talkclassical.com/2562-johannes-brahms.html
Branca, Glenn: http://www.talkclassical.com/22210-glenn-branca.html
Brian: http://www.talkclassical.com/18256-havergal-brian.html
Bridge: http://www.talkclassical.com/5653-frank-bridge.html
Britten: http://www.talkclassical.com/2784-benjamin-britten.html 
Browne, John (fl. c. 1490): http://www.talkclassical.com/25665-john-browne.html
Bruch: http://www.talkclassical.com/6372-max-bruch.html
Bruckner: http://www.talkclassical.com/2678-anton-bruckner.html
Bull: http://www.talkclassical.com/11246-dr-john-bull.html
Burgmuller, Norbert: http://www.talkclassical.com/23463-norbert-burgmuller.html
Busoni: http://www.talkclassical.com/5284-ferruccio-busoni.html
Buxtehude: http://www.talkclassical.com/14734-dieterich-buxtehude.html
Byrd: http://www.talkclassical.com/18110-william-byrd.html
Cabezon, Antonio de: http://www.talkclassical.com/20287-antonio-de-cabezon-mid.html
Cage: http://www.talkclassical.com/4342-john-cage.html
Carter: http://www.talkclassical.com/4025-elliot-carter.html
Carwithen: http://www.talkclassical.com/6166-doreen-carwithen.html
Cascarino: http://www.talkclassical.com/5968-american-composer-corner-romeo.html
Cassidy, Aaron: http://www.talkclassical.com/4773-aaron-cassidy-1976-a.html
Chabrier: http://www.talkclassical.com/5419-emmanuel-chabrier.html
Chadwick, George Whitefield: http://www.talkclassical.com/5880-american-composer-corner-george.html
Chausson: http://www.talkclassical.com/5418-ernest-chausson.html
Cherubini, Luigi: http://www.talkclassical.com/20648-luigi-cherubini-1760-1842-a.html
Chin, Unsuk: http://www.talkclassical.com/23903-unsuk-chin.html
Ciconia, Johannes (c. 1370-1412): http://www.talkclassical.com/26167-ciconia.html
Ciurlionis, Mikalojus: http://www.talkclassical.com/9952-mikalojus-konstantinas-iurlionis.html 
Clementi, Muzio: http://www.talkclassical.com/11008-muzio-clementi.html
Coates, Eric: http://www.talkclassical.com/4979-eric-coates.html
Coates, Gloria: http://www.talkclassical.com/22047-gloria-coates.html
Corelli: http://www.talkclassical.com/5615-arcangelo-corelli.html
Couperin, F.: http://www.talkclassical.com/9668-francois-couperin.html
Chopin: http://www.talkclassical.com/3251-frederic-chopin.html
Coelho, Manuel Rodrigues: http://www.talkclassical.com/20286-manuel-rodrigues-coelho-very.html
Cowell, Henry: http://www.talkclassical.com/5742-henry-cowell.html
Creston, Paul: http://www.talkclassical.com/5844-american-composer-corner-paul.html
Cui, César (1835-1918): http://www.talkclassical.com/27382-c-sar-cui.html
Czerny: http://www.talkclassical.com/7855-carl-czerny.html
Dallapiccola: http://www.talkclassical.com/8415-luigi-dallapiccola.html
Debussy: http://www.talkclassical.com/2569-claude-debussy.html
Decaux: http://www.talkclassical.com/8696-abel-decaux.html
Delibes: http://www.talkclassical.com/5360-leo-delibes.html
Delius: http://www.talkclassical.com/4596-frederick-delius.html
Devienne: http://www.talkclassical.com/10609-fran-ois-devienne.html
Diamond, David: http://www.talkclassical.com/5729-american-composer-corner-david.html
Dittersdorf: http://www.talkclassical.com/4105-karl-ditters-von-dittersdorf.html
Dohnanyi: http://www.talkclassical.com/5129-ern-dohn-nyi.html
Dorman, Avner: http://www.talkclassical.com/23901-avner-dorman.html
Dowland: http://www.talkclassical.com/10670-john-dowland.html
Draeseke: http://www.talkclassical.com/8017-felix-draeseke.html
Dufay, Guillaume: http://www.talkclassical.com/19175-guillaume-dufay.html
Dukas, Paul: http://www.talkclassical.com/5054-paul-dukas.html
Duparc, Henri: http://www.talkclassical.com/7035-henri-duparc.html
Duruflé, Maurice: http://www.talkclassical.com/5388-maurice-durufl-1902-86-a.html
Dutilleux, Henri: http://www.talkclassical.com/6153-whats-deal-henri-dutilleux.html
Dvorak: http://www.talkclassical.com/3020-antonin-dvorak.html 
Egk, Werner: http://www.talkclassical.com/23664-werner-egk.html
Elgar: http://www.talkclassical.com/2650-edward-elgar.html
Ellington, "Duke": http://www.talkclassical.com/13524-duke-ellington.html
Enescu: http://www.talkclassical.com/4135-george-enescu.html
Eötvös: http://www.talkclassical.com/18379-peter-e-tv-s.html
Falla: http://www.talkclassical.com/5740-manuel-de-falla.html
Farrenc, Louise: http://www.talkclassical.com/9013-louise-farrenc.html
Fasch, Johann Friedrich: http://www.talkclassical.com/24470-fasch-johann-friedrich.html#post433754
Faure: http://www.talkclassical.com/4885-gabriel-faur-1845-1924-a.html
Feinberg: http://www.talkclassical.com/6721-feinberg.html
Ferneyhough: http://www.talkclassical.com/5039-brian-ferneyhough.html
Fibich, Zdenek: http://www.talkclassical.com/22425-zdenek-fibich-composer-well.html
Field, John: http://www.talkclassical.com/18141-john-field.html
Filtsch: http://www.talkclassical.com/7124-carl-filtsch-1830-1845-a.html
Finzi: http://www.talkclassical.com/5213-gerald-finzi.html
Foote, Arthur: http://www.talkclassical.com/17912-arthur-foote.html 
Franck, César: http://www.talkclassical.com/18801-c-sar-franck-1822-a.html
Frederic II of Prussia: http://www.talkclassical.com/5147-frederic-ii-prussia.html
Frescobaldi: http://www.talkclassical.com/13851-girolamo-frescobaldi.html
Furrer, Beat: http://www.talkclassical.com/24468-beat-furrer.html
Gandolfi: http://www.talkclassical.com/6566-michael-gandolfi.html
Gershwin: http://www.talkclassical.com/4777-george-gershwin.html
Gesualdo: http://www.talkclassical.com/14318-carlo-gesualdo.html
Gibbons, Orlando: http://www.talkclassical.com/20304-orlando-gibbons.html
Ginastera, Alberto (1916-1983): http://www.talkclassical.com/27527-alberto-ginastera-1916-1983-a.html
Giulani, Mauro: http://www.talkclassical.com/19305-mauro-giuliani.html
Glass, Philip: http://www.talkclassical.com/24471-philip-glass-1937-a.html
Glazunov: http://www.talkclassical.com/17322-alexandr-konstantinovich-glazunov.html 
Gliere: http://www.talkclassical.com/5754-reinhold-gliere.html
Glinka: http://www.talkclassical.com/10256-mikhail-glinka.html
Glonti: http://www.talkclassical.com/11824-felix-glonti-1927-a.html
Glorieux, Francois: http://www.talkclassical.com/16847-fran-ois-glorieux.html
Gluck: http://www.talkclassical.com/12171-somewhat-obscure-composers-2-a.html
Goldmark: http://www.talkclassical.com/17268-karl-goldmark.html
Gorecki: http://www.talkclassical.com/32442-g-recki-henryk-1933-a.html
Gough: http://www.talkclassical.com/4364-helena-gough.html
Gounod: http://www.talkclassical.com/5190-charles-gounod.html
Grainger: http://www.talkclassical.com/3852-percy-grainger.html
Granados: http://www.talkclassical.com/8877-enrique-granados.html
Grechaninov: http://www.talkclassical.com/5417-alexander-grechaninov.html
Grether, Carlos: http://www.talkclassical.com/25238-jean-f-ry-rebel.html
Grieg: http://www.talkclassical.com/3771-edvard-grieg.html
Griffes: http://www.talkclassical.com/5917-american-composer-corner-charles.html
Grisey, Gérard (1946-19980: http://www.talkclassical.com/26883-g-rard-grisey-1946-a.html
Grofe: http://www.talkclassical.com/5544-ferde-grof.html
Gruber: http://www.talkclassical.com/3869-franz-gruber.html
Gubaidulina: http://www.talkclassical.com/5542-sofia-gubaidulina.html
Haas, Georg Friedrich (1953-): http://www.talkclassical.com/26909-georg-friedrich-haas-1953-a.html
Hadley, Henry Kimball: http://www.talkclassical.com/5881-american-composer-corner-henry.html
Handel: http://www.talkclassical.com/15092-george-frideric-handel.html
Hanson, Howard: http://www.talkclassical.com/5909-american-composer-corner-howard.html
Hardin, Louis "Moondog": http://www.talkclassical.com/14777-louis-hardin-aka-moondog.html
Harrington: http://www.talkclassical.com/6098-jeffrey-harrington.html
Harris, Roy: http://www.talkclassical.com/9877-roy-harris.html
Harrison, Lou: http://www.talkclassical.com/19277-lou-harrison.html
Harrison, Michael: http://www.talkclassical.com/18408-michael-harrison.html
Hartmann, Karl Amadeus: http://www.talkclassical.com/6320-karl-amadeus-hartmann.html
Harvey, Jonathan: http://www.talkclassical.com/22814-jonathan-harvey.html
Hasse, Johann Adolph: http://www.talkclassical.com/12337-johann-adolph-hasse.html
Haydn, Josef: http://www.talkclassical.com/3941-haydn.html
Haydn, Michael: http://www.talkclassical.com/13412-michael-haydn.html
Heinrich: http://www.talkclassical.com/5904-anthony-phillip-heinrich.html
Henze, Hans Werner: http://www.talkclassical.com/5330-hans-werner-henze.html
Herbert, Victor: http://www.talkclassical.com/3937-victor-herbert.html
Hermmann, Bernard: http://www.talkclassical.com/24227-bernard-herrmann.html
Higdon, Jennifer (1962-): http://www.talkclassical.com/25316-jennifer-higdon.html
Hillborg, Anders: http://www.talkclassical.com/23410-anders-hillborg.html
Hiller, Ferdinand: http://www.talkclassical.com/21322-ferdinand-hiller.html
Hindemith: http://www.talkclassical.com/4945-paul-hindemith-1895-1963-a.html
Holst: http://www.talkclassical.com/3752-gustav-holst.html
Honegger: http://www.talkclassical.com/17873-arthur-honegger.html
Hovhaness: http://www.talkclassical.com/4795-alan-hovhaness.html
Howells: http://www.talkclassical.com/2978-herbert-howells.html
Hummel: http://www.talkclassical.com/6345-johann-nepomuk-hummel.html
Ifukube: http://www.talkclassical.com/4394-akira-ifukube.html
Ippolitov-Ivanov: http://www.talkclassical.com/4385-ippolitov-ivanov.html
Ireland: http://www.talkclassical.com/4902-john-ireland.html
Ives: http://www.talkclassical.com/3093-charles-ives.html
Jackson, Joe: http://www.talkclassical.com/15096-joe-jackson-does-he.html
Jadassohn, Salomon: http://www.talkclassical.com/12575-salomon-jadassohn.html
Janacek, Leos: http://www.talkclassical.com/4388-leos-janacek.html
Janiewicz, Feliks: http://www.talkclassical.com/13203-feliks-janiewicz.html
Jarrett, Keith: http://www.talkclassical.com/22181-keith-jarrett.html
Jenkins, Karl: http://www.talkclassical.com/8052-karl-jenkins-your-thoughts.html
Joplin: http://www.talkclassical.com/5464-scott-joplin.html
Josquin Des Prez: http://www.talkclassical.com/17914-josquin-des-prez.html
Kapustin: http://www.talkclassical.com/15695-nikolai-kapustin.html
Karlowicz: http://www.talkclassical.com/5629-mieczyslaw-karlowicz.html
Kaski: http://www.talkclassical.com/8164-heino-kaski.html
Kennekuk: http://www.talkclassical.com/5991-american-composer-corner-chief.html
Kernis, Aaron Jay: http://www.talkclassical.com/4202-aaron-jay-kernis.html
Ketelbey: http://www.talkclassical.com/4880-albert-william-ket-lbey.html
Khachaturyan: http://www.talkclassical.com/12964-aram-khachaturyan-1903-1978-a.html 
Kilar: http://www.talkclassical.com/5981-wojciech-kilar.html
Kodaly: http://www.talkclassical.com/4720-zolt-n-kod-ly.html
Korngold, Erich Wolfgang: http://www.talkclassical.com/8586-erich-wolfgang-korngold.html
Kraus, Joseph Martin: http://www.talkclassical.com/13540-joseph-martin-kraus.html
Krenek, Ernst: http://www.talkclassical.com/12980-ernst-krenek-1900-1991-a.html
Kuhlau, Friedrich: http://www.talkclassical.com/18765-friedrich-kuhlau.html
Kuhnau, Johann: http://www.talkclassical.com/22060-johann-kuhnau.html
Langgaard: http://www.talkclassical.com/4901-rued-langgaard.html
Lachner, Franz; Ignaz; Vinzenz: http://www.talkclassical.com/25985-lachner-brother-franz-ignaz.html
Larsson: http://www.talkclassical.com/6740-lars-erik-larsson.html
Lawes, William: http://www.talkclassical.com/21021-william-lawes.html
Leifs: http://www.talkclassical.com/8407-jon-leifs.html
Leighton, Kenneth: http://www.talkclassical.com/16562-kenneth-leighton.html
Lekeu: http://www.talkclassical.com/10752-guillaume-lekeu.html
Leo, Leonardo: http://www.talkclassical.com/15232-leonardo-leo-1694-1744-a.html
Léonin: http://www.talkclassical.com/23163-l-onin-1150-1201-a.html
Ligeti: http://www.talkclassical.com/16940-gy-rgy-ligeti.html 
Lilburn: http://www.talkclassical.com/5907-douglas-lilburn.html
Lindberg, Magnus: http://www.talkclassical.com/20315-magnus-lindberg.html
Liszt: http://www.talkclassical.com/4554-franz-liszt.html
Locke, Matthew (c. 1621-1688): http://www.talkclassical.com/26353-matthew-locke.html
Loewe, Carl: http://www.talkclassical.com/20033-loewe-carl.html
Lopatnikoff, Nikolai (1903-1976): http://www.talkclassical.com/32521-lopatnikoff-nicolai-1903-1976-a.html
Lutoslawski: http://www.talkclassical.com/5083-witold-lutos-awski.html
Lyapunov: http://www.talkclassical.com/14303-sergei-lyapunov.html


----------



## science

Preparing to update the index, part 2:

MacCunn: http://www.talkclassical.com/16315-hamish-maccunn.html
MacDowell: http://www.talkclassical.com/17431-edward-macdowell.html
Machaut, Guillaume de: http://www.talkclassical.com/24113-guillaume-de-machaut.html
MacMillan: http://www.talkclassical.com/2928-james-macmillan.html
Maconchy: http://www.talkclassical.com/5581-elizabeth-maconchy.html
Mahler: http://www.talkclassical.com/2542-mahler.html
Manchicourt: http://www.talkclassical.com/18687-manchicourt.html
Marquez: http://www.talkclassical.com/3899-arturo-marquez.html
Marta, Istvan: http://www.talkclassical.com/14976-istvan-marta.html
Martin: http://www.talkclassical.com/5886-frank-martin.html
Martinu: http://www.talkclassical.com/4658-bohuslav-martinu.html 
Martucci, Giuseppi: http://www.talkclassical.com/17510-giuseppi-martucci.html
McKay, George Frederick: http://www.talkclassical.com/5910-american-composer-corner-george.html
Medtner: http://www.talkclassical.com/6599-nikolai-medtner.html
Mehul: http://www.talkclassical.com/5718-tienne-m-hul.html
Melartin, Erkki: http://www.talkclassical.com/14859-erkki-melartin.html
Mendelssohn, Fanny (1805-1847): http://www.talkclassical.com/25627-fanny-mendelssohn.html
Mendelssohn, Felix (1809-1847): http://www.talkclassical.com/2566-felix-mendelssohn.html
Messiaen: http://www.talkclassical.com/3786-olivier-messiaen.html
Mieczyslaw, Karlowicz: http://www.talkclassical.com/10237-mieczys-aw-kar-owicz.html
Miki, Minoru: http://www.talkclassical.com/19386-minoru-miki.html
Moeran, Ernest: http://www.talkclassical.com/23105-ej-moeran.html
Mompou: http://www.talkclassical.com/16012-federico-mompou.html
Mondonville: http://www.talkclassical.com/9875-jean-joseph-de-mondonville.html
Monn: http://www.talkclassical.com/12635-georg-mathias-monn.html
Mozart, Leopold: http://www.talkclassical.com/19198-leopold-mozart.html
Mozart, Wolfgang Amadeus: http://www.talkclassical.com/3215-wolfgang-amadeus-mozart.html
Murail: http://www.talkclassical.com/10628-tristan-murail.html
Mussorgsky: http://www.talkclassical.com/4656-modest-mussorgsky.html
Myaskovsky: http://www.talkclassical.com/5583-nicolai-myaskovsky.html
Nancarrow, Conlon: http://www.talkclassical.com/20408-conlon-nancarrow.html
Nicolai: http://www.talkclassical.com/7781-otto-nicolai.html
Nielsen: http://www.talkclassical.com/7179-carl-nielsen.html
Nono, Luigi: http://www.talkclassical.com/19111-luigi-nono-1924-1990-a.html
Norgard: http://www.talkclassical.com/11011-per-n-rg-rd.html
Novak: http://www.talkclassical.com/5677-v-t-zslav-nov.html
Nyman: http://www.talkclassical.com/9053-michael-nyman.html
Obrecht: http://www.talkclassical.com/14287-jacob-obrecht.html
O'Carolan, Turlough (1670-1738): http://www.talkclassical.com/27509-ocarolan.html
Ockeghem, Johannes (1410-1497): http://www.talkclassical.com/26122-ockegham.html
Offenbach: http://www.talkclassical.com/4558-jacques-offenbach-1819-1880-a.html
Onslow: http://www.talkclassical.com/13026-george-onslow-1784-1853-a.html
Orff: http://www.talkclassical.com/5128-carl-orff.html
Ornstein: http://www.talkclassical.com/7047-leo-ornstein.html
Ota, Bogdan: http://www.talkclassical.com/21856-bogdan-alin-ota.html 
Pachelbel: http://www.talkclassical.com/7287-pachelbel-anyone.html
Paderewski: http://www.talkclassical.com/9597-ignacy-jan-paderewski.html
Paganini: http://www.talkclassical.com/4281-niccolo-paganini.html
Paine, John Knowles: http://www.talkclassical.com/5862-american-composer-corner-john.html
Palestrina: http://www.talkclassical.com/12197-palestrina.html
Pandolfi Mealli, Giovanni Antonio (c. 1630-1660/70): http://www.talkclassical.com/26691-giovanni-antonio-pandolfi-mealli.html
Parish Alvars, Elias: http://www.talkclassical.com/23470-elias-parish-alvars.html
Parry: http://www.talkclassical.com/6059-sir-hubert-parry.html
Part: http://www.talkclassical.com/6073-arvo-p-rt.html
Partch: http://www.talkclassical.com/8960-harry-partch.html
Pasieczny, Marek: http://www.talkclassical.com/19864-marek-pasieczny.html
Penderecki: http://www.talkclassical.com/4937-krysztof-penderecki.html
Perry, William: http://www.talkclassical.com/5848-american-composer-corner-william.html
Pettersson, Allan: http://www.talkclassical.com/2564-allan-pettersson.html
Piazzolla: http://www.talkclassical.com/5382-stor-piazzolla.html
Popov: http://www.talkclassical.com/8826-gavriil-popov.html
Porumbescu, Ciprian: http://www.talkclassical.com/23996-ciprian-porumbescu.html
Poulenc: http://www.talkclassical.com/5429-francis-poulenc.html
Prokofiev: http://www.talkclassical.com/3356-sergei-prokofiev.html 
Puccini: http://www.talkclassical.com/8903-giacomo-puccini.html
Purcell: http://www.talkclassical.com/7295-henry-purcell.html
Quantz, Johann Joachim (1697-1773): http://www.talkclassical.com/25596-johann-joachim-quantz.html
Quilter: http://www.talkclassical.com/11547-roger-quilter.html
Rachmaninoff: http://www.talkclassical.com/2546-rachmaninoff.html
Raff, Joachim: http://www.talkclassical.com/22433-joachim-raff.html
Rameau: http://www.talkclassical.com/5616-jean-philippe-rameau.html
Rautavaara: http://www.talkclassical.com/9006-einojuhani-rautavaara.html
Ravel: http://www.talkclassical.com/2613-ravel.html
Rebel: http://www.talkclassical.com/25238-jean-f-ry-rebel.html
Reger: http://www.talkclassical.com/5440-max-reger.html
Reich: http://www.talkclassical.com/12330-steve-reich.html
Reicha: http://www.talkclassical.com/12272-anton-reicha.html
Reinecke: http://www.talkclassical.com/6755-carl-reinecke.html
Respighi: http://www.talkclassical.com/4112-ottorino-respighi.html
Richter, Franz Xaver (1709-1789): http://www.talkclassical.com/27276-franz-xaver-richter.html
Ries: http://www.talkclassical.com/3818-ferdinand-ries.html
Rigel: http://www.talkclassical.com/13539-henri-joseph-rigel.html
Rimsky-Korsakov: http://www.talkclassical.com/3247-nikolai-rimsky-korsakov.html
Rizza, Margaret: http://www.talkclassical.com/22288-margaret-rizza.html
Rodrigo: http://www.talkclassical.com/12206-joaquin-rodrigo.html
Rorem: http://www.talkclassical.com/18640-ned-rorem.html
Rosauro: http://www.talkclassical.com/6782-ney-rosauro.html
Rosetti, Antonio: http://www.talkclassical.com/11816-antonio-rosetti.html
Rott: http://www.talkclassical.com/10415-hans-rott.html
Rousseau, Jean-Jacques (1712-1778): http://www.talkclassical.com/25887-jean-jacques-rousseau.html
Roussel: http://www.talkclassical.com/6504-albert-roussel.html
Rozsa: http://www.talkclassical.com/5928-miklos-rozsa.html
Rubbra: http://www.talkclassical.com/4270-edmund-rubbra.html
Rubinstein, Anton: http://www.talkclassical.com/23417-anton-rubinstein.html
Rueda, Jesús (1961-): http://www.talkclassical.com/26151-jesus-rueda.html
Saariaho, Kaija: http://www.talkclassical.com/19320-kaija-saariaho.html
Saeverud: http://www.talkclassical.com/5892-norways-pride-saeverud.html
Saint-Saens: http://www.talkclassical.com/5709-camille-saint-sa-ns.html
Sainte-Colombe: http://www.talkclassical.com/10531-jean-de-sainte-colombe.html
Salieri: http://www.talkclassical.com/8274-antonio-salieri.html
Sammartini: http://www.talkclassical.com/13538-giovanni-battista-sammartini.html
Satie, Erik: http://www.talkclassical.com/23775-erik-satie.html
Scarlatti, D.: http://www.talkclassical.com/5582-domenico-scarlatti.html
Scharweka: http://www.talkclassical.com/22089-franz-xaver-scharweka.html
Schmitt: http://www.talkclassical.com/9682-florent-schmitt.html
Schnittke: http://www.talkclassical.com/2565-alfred-schnittke.html
Schoenberg: http://www.talkclassical.com/4505-arnold-schoenberg-1874-1951-a.html
Schreker: http://www.talkclassical.com/8679-franz-schreker.html
Schubert: http://www.talkclassical.com/2570-franz-schubert.html
Schumann, Robert: http://www.talkclassical.com/2595-robert-schumann.html 
Sciarrino: http://www.talkclassical.com/4336-salvatore-sciarrino.html
Scriabin: http://www.talkclassical.com/13794-alexander-scriabin.html 
Sculthorpe: http://www.talkclassical.com/5674-peter-sculthorpe.html
Seeger, Ruth Crawford: http://www.talkclassical.com/17020-ruth-crawford-seeger.html
Seixas, Carlos: http://www.talkclassical.com/5579-carlos-seixas.html
Shaw, Caroline: http://www.talkclassical.com/25039-caroline-shaw.html
Shostakovich: http://www.talkclassical.com/2543-dmitri-shostakovich.html 
Sibelius: http://www.talkclassical.com/2816-jean-sibelius.html 
Silvestrov: http://www.talkclassical.com/6833-valentin-silvestrov.html
Skalkottas: http://www.talkclassical.com/8277-nikos-skalkottas.html
Skrowaczewski, Stanislaw (1923-): http://www.talkclassical.com/25291-skrowaczewski-stanislaw.html
Smetana: http://www.talkclassical.com/5437-bedrich-smetana.html 
Smith, Stuart Saunders: http://www.talkclassical.com/23851-stuart-saunders-smith.html
Sor, Ferndando: http://www.talkclassical.com/23769-fernando-sor.html
Sorabji, Kaikhosru: http://www.talkclassical.com/7050-kaikhosru-shapurji-sorabji.html
Spohr, Louis: http://www.talkclassical.com/7916-louis-spohr.html
Stamitz, Carl: http://www.talkclassical.com/23558-carl-stamitz-1745-1801-a.html
Stamitz, Johann: http://www.talkclassical.com/13537-johann-stamitz.html
Stenhammar: http://www.talkclassical.com/5680-wilhelm-stenhammar.html
Stockhausen, Karlheinz: http://www.talkclassical.com/8020-stockhausen-karlheinz.html
Strauss, Johann II: http://www.talkclassical.com/7159-johann-strauss-ii.html
Strauss, Richard: http://www.talkclassical.com/2934-richard-strauss.html
Stravinsky: http://www.talkclassical.com/4031-igor-stravinsky.html
Strong, George Templeton: http://www.talkclassical.com/20901-george-templeton-strong.html
Suk: http://www.talkclassical.com/5476-josef-suk.html
Sumera: http://www.talkclassical.com/9622-lepo-sumera.html
Surinach: http://www.talkclassical.com/7268-carlos-surinach.html
Svendsen, Johan (1840-1911): http://www.talkclassical.com/24756-johan-svendsen-1840-1911-a.html
Sweelinck, Jan Pieterszoon: http://www.talkclassical.com/21384-jan-pieterszoon-sweelinck-whats.html
Sykulski, Jacek: http://www.talkclassical.com/13536-polish-composer-jacek-sykulski.html
Szymanowski (K): http://www.talkclassical.com/3489-karol-szymanowski.html 
Szymanowski (P): http://www.talkclassical.com/14294-pawel-szymanski.html
Tabakova, Dobrinka (1980-): http://www.talkclassical.com/26268-dobrinka-tabakova.html
Takemitsu: http://www.talkclassical.com/2563-toru-takemitsu.html
Tallis: http://www.talkclassical.com/18508-thomas-tallis.html
Tan Dun: http://www.talkclassical.com/6965-tan-dun.html
Taneyev: http://www.talkclassical.com/2658-sergey-taneyev.html
Tarrega: http://www.talkclassical.com/12720-francisco-tarrega.html
Tartini: http://www.talkclassical.com/10828-giussepe-tartini.html
Tausig, Karol: http://www.talkclassical.com/15923-karol-tausig.html
Tchaikovsky: http://www.talkclassical.com/2577-tchaikovsky.html
Tcherepnin: http://www.talkclassical.com/14920-alexander-tcherepnin.html
Telemann: http://www.talkclassical.com/3812-georg-philipp-telemann.html 
Thomson: http://www.talkclassical.com/5908-american-composer-corner-virgil.html
Tippett: http://www.talkclassical.com/3185-sir-michael-tippett.html
Toch: http://www.talkclassical.com/12811-ernst-toch.html 
Tubin: http://www.talkclassical.com/9435-eduard-tubin.html
Tuur: http://www.talkclassical.com/6427-erkki-sven-t-r.html
Tveitt: http://www.talkclassical.com/5929-geirr-tveitt.html
Nobuo Uematsu: http://www.talkclassical.com/18831-nobuo-uematsu.html
Valentini: http://www.talkclassical.com/12259-giuseppi-valentini.html
Van Dieren: http://www.talkclassical.com/10975-bernard-van-dieren.html
Vaňhal (Wanhal), Johann Baptist (1739-1813): http://www.talkclassical.com/27286-j-k-va-hal.html
Varese:http://www.talkclassical.com/4278-edgard-var-se.html
Vasks, Peteris: http://www.talkclassical.com/5849-p-teris-vasks.html
Vaughan-Williams: http://www.talkclassical.com/3452-ralph-vaughan-williams.html
Vellones, Pierre: http://www.talkclassical.com/20578-pierre-vellones-1889-1939-a.html
Ventadorn, Bernart de: http://www.talkclassical.com/23148-bernart-de-ventadorn-1130-a.html
Verdi, Giuseppe: http://www.talkclassical.com/19856-giuseppe-verdi.html
Victoria, Tomás Luis de: http://www.talkclassical.com/20009-tom-s-luis-de.html
Vierne: http://www.talkclassical.com/5404-louis-vierne-1870-1937-a.html
Villa-Lobos: http://www.talkclassical.com/5117-heitor-villa-lobos-1887-a.html
Vine, Carl: http://www.talkclassical.com/13081-carl-vine.html
Vivaldi: http://www.talkclassical.com/13776-antonio-vivaldi.html 
Vivier: http://www.talkclassical.com/5716-claude-vivier.html
Volans: http://www.talkclassical.com/9402-kevin-volans.html
Wagner: http://www.talkclassical.com/3108-richard-wagner.html 
Walton: http://www.talkclassical.com/4572-william-walton-1902-1983-a.html
Waxman: http://www.talkclassical.com/5409-franz-waxman.html
Waters, Roger: http://www.talkclassical.com/11092-do-you-consider-roger.html
Weber: http://www.talkclassical.com/10590-carl-maria-von-weber.html
Weelkes, Thomas: http://www.talkclassical.com/23640-thomas-weelkes-1576-1623-a.html
Westbrook: http://www.talkclassical.com/6496-kate-westbrook.html
Weill: http://www.talkclassical.com/14192-kurt-weill-1900-1950-a.html
Weinberg: http://www.talkclassical.com/5805-mieczyslaw-weinberg.html
Whitacre, Eric (1970-): http://www.talkclassical.com/24593-eric-whitacre.html
Widor: http://www.talkclassical.com/6966-charles-marie-widor.html
Wieniawski (H): http://www.talkclassical.com/4827-henryk-wieniawski.html
Wieniawski (J): http://www.talkclassical.com/14685-j-zef-wieniawski.html 
Wolf: http://www.talkclassical.com/8802-hugo-wolf.html
Wourinen, Charles: http://www.talkclassical.com/23047-charles-wuorinen.html
Wranitzky: http://www.talkclassical.com/14507-paul-wranitzky.html
Xenakis: http://www.talkclassical.com/6356-iannis-xenakis.html
Yin Chengzong: http://www.talkclassical.com/13394-yin.html
Yun Isang: http://www.talkclassical.com/13716-isang-yun.html
Zappa, Frank: http://www.talkclassical.com/19759-frank-zappa.html
Zarebski: http://www.talkclassical.com/6497-juliusz-zar-bski.html
Zelenka: http://www.talkclassical.com/3892-jan-dismas-zelenka.html
Zelenski: http://www.talkclassical.com/13999-w-adys-aw-ele.html
Zemlinsky: http://www.talkclassical.com/4980-alexander-von-zemlinsky.html
Zimerman, Bernd Alois: http://www.talkclassical.com/23330-bernd-alois-zimmermann.html


----------



## science

This thread - http://www.talkclassical.com/25009-who-would-play-bach.html - should either be merged into the JS Bach thread - http://www.talkclassical.com/2643-johann-sebastian-bach.html - or moved to the general forum.

This thread - http://www.talkclassical.com/15343-erik-satie-eccentric.html - should be merged with the main Satie thread - http://www.talkclassical.com/23775-erik-satie.html.

This thread - http://www.talkclassical.com/2784-benjamin-britten.html - should be merged with this one: http://www.talkclassical.com/25383-benjamin-britten.html.

This thread - http://www.talkclassical.com/8200-kalevi-aho.html - should be merged with this one: http://www.talkclassical.com/25968-kalevi-aho-1949-a.html.

This thread - http://www.talkclassical.com/26122-ockegham.html - needs to have "Ockegham" in the title changed to "Ockeghem."

This thread - http://www.talkclassical.com/26845-piobaireachd.html - should be moved to the general discussion forum.

This thread - http://www.talkclassical.com/27006-franz-waxman.html - should be merged with this one: http://www.talkclassical.com/5409-franz-waxman.html

This thread - http://www.talkclassical.com/26091-arvo-p-rt.html - should be merged with this one: http://www.talkclassical.com/6073-arvo-p-rt.html


----------



## science

So I'm gonna take a break that is probably going to last until tomorrow. If anyone sees any mistakes in my work so far, please let me know!


----------



## science

All of the following can be merged:

http://www.talkclassical.com/11939-biber.html

http://www.talkclassical.com/17804-biber.html

http://www.talkclassical.com/24567-heinrich-biber.html

http://www.talkclassical.com/1143-missa-salisburgensis.html


----------



## science

Back to work, part 1:

Adams, John: http://www.talkclassical.com/17466-john-adams.html
Adams, John Luther: http://www.talkclassical.com/22199-john-luther-adams.html
Adès, Thomas (1971-): http://www.talkclassical.com/29686-thomas-ad-s.html
Agricola, Alexander (1446-1506): http://www.talkclassical.com/25461-agricola-alexander-1446-1506-a.html
Aho, Kalevi (1949-): http://www.talkclassical.com/8200-kalevi-aho.html 
Albeniz: http://www.talkclassical.com/9608-isaac-alb-niz.html
Albero: http://www.talkclassical.com/16528-sebastian-de-albero.html
Albert, Stephen: http://www.talkclassical.com/24876-stephen-albert.html
Albinoni: http://www.talkclassical.com/17715-tomaso-albinoni.html
Alfven: http://www.talkclassical.com/8175-hugo-alfv-n.html
Alwyn: http://www.talkclassical.com/6339-william-alwyn.html
Alkan: http://www.talkclassical.com/6202-alkan.html
Alzedo, Jos Bernardo: http://www.talkclassical.com/23146-jos-bernardo-alzedo.html
Anonymous: http://www.talkclassical.com/5329-compositor-anonimo.html
Aranaz, Antonio de: http://www.talkclassical.com/23162-antonio-de-aranaz.html
Arensky: http://www.talkclassical.com/8456-anton-arensky.html
Arnell, Richard (1917-2009): http://www.talkclassical.com/26150-british-composers-richard-arnell.html
Arriaga: http://www.talkclassical.com/8051-juan-cris-stomo-de.html
Atterberg, Kurt: http://www.talkclassical.com/19690-kurt-atterberg.html
Ashley: http://www.talkclassical.com/9700-robert-ashley.html
Avicenna; http://www.talkclassical.com/16554-avicenna.html
Bach, Carl Philipp Emanuel (1714-1788): http://www.talkclassical.com/5377-carl-philipp-emanuel-bach.html
Bach, Johann Christian (1735-1782): http://www.talkclassical.com/13172-johann-christian-bach.html
Bach, Johann Christoph Friedrich (1732-1795): http://www.talkclassical.com/13684-johann-christoph-friedrich-bach.html
Bach, Johann Ernst (1722-1777): http://www.talkclassical.com/30374-johann-ernst-bach-1722-a.html
Bach, Johann Sebastian (1685-1750): http://www.talkclassical.com/2643-johann-sebastian-bach.html
Bach, WF: http://www.talkclassical.com/13163-wilhelm-friedemann-bach-wf.html
Baird, Tadeusz: http://www.talkclassical.com/24467-tadeusz-baird-1928-1981-a.html 
Bantock: http://www.talkclassical.com/5685-granville-bantock.html
Barber: http://www.talkclassical.com/4507-samuel-barber-1910-1981-a.html
Bartok: http://www.talkclassical.com/3660-b-la-bart-k.html
Bax: http://www.talkclassical.com/4386-arnold-bax.html
Beach, Amy: http://www.talkclassical.com/5845-american-composer-corner-amy.html
Beethoven: http://www.talkclassical.com/2555-l-beethoven.html
Bellini: http://www.talkclassical.com/13447-vincenzo-salvatore-carmelo-francesco.html
Benjamin, Arthur: http://www.talkclassical.com/19610-arthur-benjamin.html
Berg: http://www.talkclassical.com/5405-alban-berg.html
Berio: http://www.talkclassical.com/4649-luciano-berio-1925-2003-a.html
Berlioz: http://www.talkclassical.com/4760-hector-berlioz.html
Bernstein, Leonard: http://www.talkclassical.com/23129-leonard-bernstein.html
Berwald: http://www.talkclassical.com/11515-franz-berwald.html
Biber, Heinrich Ignaz Franz von (1644-1704): http://www.talkclassical.com/11939-heinrich-biber.html
Birtwistle: http://www.talkclassical.com/3178-harrison-birtwistle.html
Bizet: http://www.talkclassical.com/5926-georges-bizet.html
Bliss: http://www.talkclassical.com/4894-arthur-bliss.html
Bloch: http://www.talkclassical.com/5609-ernest-bloch.html
Boccherini: http://www.talkclassical.com/2737-luigi-boccherini.html
Boellmann: http://www.talkclassical.com/9642-leon-boellmann.html
Boieldieu: http://www.talkclassical.com/16713-fran-ois-adrien-boieldieu.html
Borge, Victor: http://www.talkclassical.com/2736-victor-borge.html
Borodin: http://www.talkclassical.com/2713-borodin.html
Bortkiewicz, Sergei: http://www.talkclassical.com/22485-sergei-bortkiewicz.html
Bortniansky, Dmitry (1751-1825): http://www.talkclassical.com/26028-dmitry-bortniansky-1751-1825-a.html
Boulanger, Lili (1893-1918): http://www.talkclassical.com/26114-lili-boulanger.html
Boulez, Pierre: http://www.talkclassical.com/19749-pierre-boulez.html
Bourgeois, Derek: http://www.talkclassical.com/5104-derek-bourgeois.html
Bowen: http://www.talkclassical.com/14266-york-bowen.html
Boyce: http://www.talkclassical.com/13541-william-boyce.html
Braga Santos, Joly: http://www.talkclassical.com/24469-joly-braga-santos.html
Brahms: http://www.talkclassical.com/2562-johannes-brahms.html
Branca, Glenn: http://www.talkclassical.com/22210-glenn-branca.html
Brian: http://www.talkclassical.com/18256-havergal-brian.html
Bridge: http://www.talkclassical.com/5653-frank-bridge.html
Britten: http://www.talkclassical.com/2784-benjamin-britten.html 
Browne, John (fl. c. 1490): http://www.talkclassical.com/25665-john-browne.html
Bruch: http://www.talkclassical.com/6372-max-bruch.html
Bruckner: http://www.talkclassical.com/2678-anton-bruckner.html
Bull: http://www.talkclassical.com/11246-dr-john-bull.html
Burgmuller, Norbert: http://www.talkclassical.com/23463-norbert-burgmuller.html
Busoni, Ferruccio (1866-1924): http://www.talkclassical.com/5284-ferruccio-busoni.html
Buxtehude, Dieterich (1637-1707): http://www.talkclassical.com/14734-dieterich-buxtehude.html
Byrd, William (1540-1623): http://www.talkclassical.com/18110-william-byrd.html
Cabezon, Antonio de: http://www.talkclassical.com/20287-antonio-de-cabezon-mid.html
Cage, John Milton Jr. (1912-1992): http://www.talkclassical.com/4342-john-cage.html
Carter (1908-2012): http://www.talkclassical.com/4025-elliot-carter.html
Carwithen: http://www.talkclassical.com/6166-doreen-carwithen.html
Cascarino: http://www.talkclassical.com/5968-american-composer-corner-romeo.html
Cassidy, Aaron: http://www.talkclassical.com/4773-aaron-cassidy-1976-a.html
Castello, Dario (c.1590-c.1658): http://www.talkclassical.com/30980-dario-castello.html
Chabrier, Emmanuel (1841-1894): http://www.talkclassical.com/5419-emmanuel-chabrier.html
Chadwick, George Whitefield: http://www.talkclassical.com/5880-american-composer-corner-george.html
Chausson, Ernest (1855-1899): http://www.talkclassical.com/5418-ernest-chausson.html
Cherubini, Luigi (1760-1842): http://www.talkclassical.com/20648-luigi-cherubini-1760-1842-a.html
Chin, Unsuk (1961-): http://www.talkclassical.com/23903-unsuk-chin.html
Ciconia, Johannes (c. 1370-1412): http://www.talkclassical.com/26167-ciconia.html
Ciurlionis, Mikalojus: http://www.talkclassical.com/9952-mikalojus-konstantinas-iurlionis.html 
Clarke, Rebecca (1886-1979): http://www.talkclassical.com/28435-rebecca-clarke.html
Clementi, Muzio (1752-1832): http://www.talkclassical.com/11008-muzio-clementi.html
Coates, Eric: http://www.talkclassical.com/4979-eric-coates.html
Coates, Gloria: http://www.talkclassical.com/22047-gloria-coates.html
Corelli: http://www.talkclassical.com/5615-arcangelo-corelli.html
Couperin, F.: http://www.talkclassical.com/9668-francois-couperin.html
Chopin: http://www.talkclassical.com/3251-frederic-chopin.html
Coelho, Manuel Rodrigues: http://www.talkclassical.com/20286-manuel-rodrigues-coelho-very.html
Cowell, Henry: http://www.talkclassical.com/5742-henry-cowell.html
Creston, Paul: http://www.talkclassical.com/5844-american-composer-corner-paul.html
Cui, César (1835-1918): http://www.talkclassical.com/27382-c-sar-cui.html
Czerny: http://www.talkclassical.com/7855-carl-czerny.html
Dallapiccola: http://www.talkclassical.com/8415-luigi-dallapiccola.html
Debussy: http://www.talkclassical.com/2569-claude-debussy.html
Decaux: http://www.talkclassical.com/8696-abel-decaux.html
Delibes: http://www.talkclassical.com/5360-leo-delibes.html
Delius: http://www.talkclassical.com/4596-frederick-delius.html
Devienne: http://www.talkclassical.com/10609-fran-ois-devienne.html
Diamond, David: http://www.talkclassical.com/5729-american-composer-corner-david.html
Dittersdorf: http://www.talkclassical.com/4105-karl-ditters-von-dittersdorf.html
Dohnanyi: http://www.talkclassical.com/5129-ern-dohn-nyi.html
Dorman, Avner: http://www.talkclassical.com/23901-avner-dorman.html
Dowland: http://www.talkclassical.com/10670-john-dowland.html
Draeseke: http://www.talkclassical.com/8017-felix-draeseke.html
Dufay, Guillaume: http://www.talkclassical.com/19175-guillaume-dufay.html
Dukas, Paul: http://www.talkclassical.com/5054-paul-dukas.html
Duparc, Henri: http://www.talkclassical.com/7035-henri-duparc.html
Duruflé, Maurice: http://www.talkclassical.com/5388-maurice-durufl-1902-86-a.html
Dussek, Jan Ladislav (1760-1812): http://www.talkclassical.com/30119-jan-ladislav-dussek.html
Dutilleux, Henri (1916-2013): http://www.talkclassical.com/6153-whats-deal-henri-dutilleux.html
Dvorak: http://www.talkclassical.com/3020-antonin-dvorak.html 
Egk, Werner: http://www.talkclassical.com/23664-werner-egk.html
Elgar, Edward (1857-1934): http://www.talkclassical.com/2650-edward-elgar.html
Ellington, "Duke" (1899-1974): http://www.talkclassical.com/13524-duke-ellington.html
Enescu, Georges (1881-1955): http://www.talkclassical.com/4135-george-enescu.html
Eötvös, Peter (1944-): http://www.talkclassical.com/18379-peter-e-tv-s.html
Falla, Manuel de (1876-1946): http://www.talkclassical.com/5740-manuel-de-falla.html
Farnaby, Giles (c.1563-1640): http://www.talkclassical.com/30350-giles-farnaby.html
Farrenc, Louise: http://www.talkclassical.com/9013-louise-farrenc.html
Fasch, Johann Friedrich: http://www.talkclassical.com/24470-fasch-johann-friedrich.html#post433754
Faure: http://www.talkclassical.com/4885-gabriel-faur-1845-1924-a.html
Feinberg: http://www.talkclassical.com/6721-feinberg.html
Ferneyhough: http://www.talkclassical.com/5039-brian-ferneyhough.html
Fibich, Zdenek: http://www.talkclassical.com/22425-zdenek-fibich-composer-well.html
Field, John: http://www.talkclassical.com/18141-john-field.html
Filtsch: http://www.talkclassical.com/7124-carl-filtsch-1830-1845-a.html
Finch, Ronald: http://www.talkclassical.com/29820-ronald-finch.html
Finzi, Gerald (1901-1956): http://www.talkclassical.com/5213-gerald-finzi.html
Fonata, Giovanni Battista (c.1580/9-c.1630): http://www.talkclassical.com/31073-giovanni-battista-fontana.html
Foote, Arthur: http://www.talkclassical.com/17912-arthur-foote.html 
Franck, César (1822-1890): http://www.talkclassical.com/18801-c-sar-franck-1822-a.html
Frederic II of Prussia: http://www.talkclassical.com/5147-frederic-ii-prussia.html
Frescobaldi, Girolamo Alessandro (1583-1643): http://www.talkclassical.com/13851-girolamo-frescobaldi.html
Furrer, Beat (1954-): http://www.talkclassical.com/24468-beat-furrer.html
Galuppi, Baldasare (1706-85): http://www.talkclassical.com/29846-baldassare-galuppi.html
Gandolfi, Michael (1956-): http://www.talkclassical.com/6566-michael-gandolfi.html
Gershwin, George (1898-1937): http://www.talkclassical.com/4777-george-gershwin.html
Gesualdo, Carlo (1560-1613): http://www.talkclassical.com/14318-carlo-gesualdo.html
Gibbons, Orlando: http://www.talkclassical.com/20304-orlando-gibbons.html
Ginastera, Alberto (1916-1983): http://www.talkclassical.com/27527-alberto-ginastera-1916-1983-a.html
Giulani, Mauro: http://www.talkclassical.com/19305-mauro-giuliani.html
Glass, Philip: http://www.talkclassical.com/24471-philip-glass-1937-a.html
Glazunov: http://www.talkclassical.com/17322-alexandr-konstantinovich-glazunov.html 
Gliere: http://www.talkclassical.com/5754-reinhold-gliere.html
Glinka: http://www.talkclassical.com/10256-mikhail-glinka.html
Glonti: http://www.talkclassical.com/11824-felix-glonti-1927-a.html
Glorieux, Francois: http://www.talkclassical.com/16847-fran-ois-glorieux.html
Gluck: http://www.talkclassical.com/12171-somewhat-obscure-composers-2-a.html
Goldmark: http://www.talkclassical.com/17268-karl-goldmark.html
Gorecki: http://www.talkclassical.com/32442-g-recki-henryk-1933-a.html
Gough: http://www.talkclassical.com/4364-helena-gough.html
Gounod: http://www.talkclassical.com/5190-charles-gounod.html
Grainger: http://www.talkclassical.com/3852-percy-grainger.html
Granados: http://www.talkclassical.com/8877-enrique-granados.html
Grechaninov: http://www.talkclassical.com/5417-alexander-grechaninov.html
Grether, Carlos: http://www.talkclassical.com/25238-jean-f-ry-rebel.html
Grieg: http://www.talkclassical.com/3771-edvard-grieg.html
Griffes: http://www.talkclassical.com/5917-american-composer-corner-charles.html
Grisey, Gérard (1946-19980: http://www.talkclassical.com/26883-g-rard-grisey-1946-a.html
Grofe: http://www.talkclassical.com/5544-ferde-grof.html
Gruber: http://www.talkclassical.com/3869-franz-gruber.html
Gubaidulina: http://www.talkclassical.com/5542-sofia-gubaidulina.html
Haas, Georg Friedrich (1953-): http://www.talkclassical.com/26909-georg-friedrich-haas-1953-a.html
Hadley, Henry Kimball: http://www.talkclassical.com/5881-american-composer-corner-henry.html
Handel: http://www.talkclassical.com/15092-george-frideric-handel.html
Hanson, Howard: http://www.talkclassical.com/5909-american-composer-corner-howard.html
Hardin, Louis "Moondog": http://www.talkclassical.com/14777-louis-hardin-aka-moondog.html
Harrington: http://www.talkclassical.com/6098-jeffrey-harrington.html
Harris, Roy: http://www.talkclassical.com/9877-roy-harris.html
Harrison, Lou: http://www.talkclassical.com/19277-lou-harrison.html
Harrison, Michael: http://www.talkclassical.com/18408-michael-harrison.html
Hartmann, Karl Amadeus: http://www.talkclassical.com/6320-karl-amadeus-hartmann.html
Harvey, Jonathan: http://www.talkclassical.com/22814-jonathan-harvey.html
Hasse, Johann Adolph: http://www.talkclassical.com/12337-johann-adolph-hasse.html
Haydn, Josef: http://www.talkclassical.com/3941-haydn.html
Haydn, Michael: http://www.talkclassical.com/13412-michael-haydn.html
Heinrich: http://www.talkclassical.com/5904-anthony-phillip-heinrich.html
Henze, Hans Werner: http://www.talkclassical.com/5330-hans-werner-henze.html
Herbert, Victor: http://www.talkclassical.com/3937-victor-herbert.html
Hermmann, Bernard: http://www.talkclassical.com/24227-bernard-herrmann.html
Higdon, Jennifer (1962-): http://www.talkclassical.com/25316-jennifer-higdon.html
Hillborg, Anders: http://www.talkclassical.com/23410-anders-hillborg.html
Hiller, Ferdinand: http://www.talkclassical.com/21322-ferdinand-hiller.html
Hindemith: http://www.talkclassical.com/4945-paul-hindemith-1895-1963-a.html
Holmboe, Vagn (1909-1996): http://www.talkclassical.com/29055-vagn-holmboe.html
Holst: http://www.talkclassical.com/3752-gustav-holst.html
Honegger: http://www.talkclassical.com/17873-arthur-honegger.html
Hovhaness: http://www.talkclassical.com/4795-alan-hovhaness.html
Howells: http://www.talkclassical.com/2978-herbert-howells.html
Hummel: http://www.talkclassical.com/6345-johann-nepomuk-hummel.html
Ifukube: http://www.talkclassical.com/4394-akira-ifukube.html
Ippolitov-Ivanov: http://www.talkclassical.com/4385-ippolitov-ivanov.html
Ireland: http://www.talkclassical.com/4902-john-ireland.html
Ives: http://www.talkclassical.com/3093-charles-ives.html
Jackson, Joe: http://www.talkclassical.com/15096-joe-jackson-does-he.html
Jadassohn, Salomon: http://www.talkclassical.com/12575-salomon-jadassohn.html
Janacek, Leos: http://www.talkclassical.com/4388-leos-janacek.html
Janequin, Clément (c.1485-1558): http://www.talkclassical.com/28840-cl-ment-janequin.html
Janiewicz, Feliks: http://www.talkclassical.com/13203-feliks-janiewicz.html
Jarrett, Keith: http://www.talkclassical.com/22181-keith-jarrett.html
Jenkins, Karl: http://www.talkclassical.com/8052-karl-jenkins-your-thoughts.html
Joplin: http://www.talkclassical.com/5464-scott-joplin.html
Josquin Des Prez: http://www.talkclassical.com/17914-josquin-des-prez.html


----------



## science

Back to work, part 2:

Kapustin: http://www.talkclassical.com/15695-nikolai-kapustin.html
Karlowicz: http://www.talkclassical.com/5629-mieczyslaw-karlowicz.html
Kaski: http://www.talkclassical.com/8164-heino-kaski.html
Kennekuk: http://www.talkclassical.com/5991-american-composer-corner-chief.html
Kernis, Aaron Jay: http://www.talkclassical.com/4202-aaron-jay-kernis.html
Ketelbey: http://www.talkclassical.com/4880-albert-william-ket-lbey.html
Khachaturyan: http://www.talkclassical.com/12964-aram-khachaturyan-1903-1978-a.html 
Kilar: http://www.talkclassical.com/5981-wojciech-kilar.html
Kodaly: http://www.talkclassical.com/4720-zolt-n-kod-ly.html
Korngold, Erich Wolfgang: http://www.talkclassical.com/8586-erich-wolfgang-korngold.html
Kraus, Joseph Martin: http://www.talkclassical.com/13540-joseph-martin-kraus.html
Krenek, Ernst: http://www.talkclassical.com/12980-ernst-krenek-1900-1991-a.html
Kuhlau, Friedrich: http://www.talkclassical.com/18765-friedrich-kuhlau.html
Kuhnau, Johann: http://www.talkclassical.com/22060-johann-kuhnau.html
Kurpiński, Karol (1785-1857): http://www.talkclassical.com/28558-karol-kurpi-ski.html
Langgaard: http://www.talkclassical.com/4901-rued-langgaard.html
Lachner, Franz; Ignaz; Vinzenz: http://www.talkclassical.com/25985-lachner-brother-franz-ignaz.html
Larsson: http://www.talkclassical.com/6740-lars-erik-larsson.html
Lassus, Orlande de (1530/2-1594): http://www.talkclassical.com/29605-orlande-de-lassus.html
Lawes, William: http://www.talkclassical.com/21021-william-lawes.html
Leclair, Jean-Marie (1697-1764): http://www.talkclassical.com/29735-jean-marie-leclair.html 
Leifs: http://www.talkclassical.com/8407-jon-leifs.html
Leighton, Kenneth: http://www.talkclassical.com/16562-kenneth-leighton.html
Lekeu, Guillaume (1870-1894): http://www.talkclassical.com/10752-guillaume-lekeu.html
Lemeland, Aubert (1932-2010): http://www.talkclassical.com/25088-lemeland-aubert.html
Leo, Leonardo: http://www.talkclassical.com/15232-leonardo-leo-1694-1744-a.html
Léonin: http://www.talkclassical.com/23163-l-onin-1150-1201-a.html
Ligeti, György (1923-2006): http://www.talkclassical.com/16940-gy-rgy-ligeti.html 
Lilburn: http://www.talkclassical.com/5907-douglas-lilburn.html
Lindberg, Magnus: http://www.talkclassical.com/20315-magnus-lindberg.html
Liszt, Franz (1811-1886): http://www.talkclassical.com/4554-franz-liszt.html
Locke, Matthew (c. 1621-1688): http://www.talkclassical.com/26353-matthew-locke.html
Loewe, Carl: http://www.talkclassical.com/20033-loewe-carl.html
Lutoslawski, Witold (1913-1994): http://www.talkclassical.com/5083-witold-lutos-awski.html
Lyapunov: http://www.talkclassical.com/14303-sergei-lyapunov.html
MacCunn: http://www.talkclassical.com/16315-hamish-maccunn.html
MacDowell: http://www.talkclassical.com/17431-edward-macdowell.html
Machaut, Guillaume de: http://www.talkclassical.com/24113-guillaume-de-machaut.html
MacMillan: http://www.talkclassical.com/2928-james-macmillan.html
Maconchy: http://www.talkclassical.com/5581-elizabeth-maconchy.html
Maderna, Bruno (1920-1973): http://www.talkclassical.com/30696-bruno-maderna.html
Mahler: http://www.talkclassical.com/2542-mahler.html
Manchicourt: http://www.talkclassical.com/18687-manchicourt.html
Marquez: http://www.talkclassical.com/3899-arturo-marquez.html
Marta, Istvan: http://www.talkclassical.com/14976-istvan-marta.html
Martin: http://www.talkclassical.com/5886-frank-martin.html
Martinu: http://www.talkclassical.com/4658-bohuslav-martinu.html 
Martucci, Giuseppi: http://www.talkclassical.com/17510-giuseppi-martucci.html
McKay, George Frederick: http://www.talkclassical.com/5910-american-composer-corner-george.html
Medtner: http://www.talkclassical.com/6599-nikolai-medtner.html
Mehul: http://www.talkclassical.com/5718-tienne-m-hul.html
Melartin, Erkki: http://www.talkclassical.com/14859-erkki-melartin.html
Mendelssohn, Fanny (1805-1847): http://www.talkclassical.com/25627-fanny-mendelssohn.html
Mendelssohn, Felix (1809-1847): http://www.talkclassical.com/2566-felix-mendelssohn.html
Messiaen: http://www.talkclassical.com/3786-olivier-messiaen.html
Mieczyslaw, Karlowicz: http://www.talkclassical.com/10237-mieczys-aw-kar-owicz.html
Miki, Minoru: http://www.talkclassical.com/19386-minoru-miki.html
Moeran, Ernest: http://www.talkclassical.com/23105-ej-moeran.html
Mompou: http://www.talkclassical.com/16012-federico-mompou.html
Mondonville: http://www.talkclassical.com/9875-jean-joseph-de-mondonville.html
Monn: http://www.talkclassical.com/12635-georg-mathias-monn.html
Mozart, Leopold: http://www.talkclassical.com/19198-leopold-mozart.html
Mozart, Wolfgang Amadeus: http://www.talkclassical.com/3215-wolfgang-amadeus-mozart.html
Murail: http://www.talkclassical.com/10628-tristan-murail.html
Mussorgsky: http://www.talkclassical.com/4656-modest-mussorgsky.html
Myaskovsky: http://www.talkclassical.com/5583-nicolai-myaskovsky.html
Nancarrow, Conlon: http://www.talkclassical.com/20408-conlon-nancarrow.html
Nicolai: http://www.talkclassical.com/7781-otto-nicolai.html
Nielsen: http://www.talkclassical.com/7179-carl-nielsen.html
Nono, Luigi: http://www.talkclassical.com/19111-luigi-nono-1924-1990-a.html
Norgard: http://www.talkclassical.com/11011-per-n-rg-rd.html
Novak: http://www.talkclassical.com/5677-v-t-zslav-nov.html
Nyman: http://www.talkclassical.com/9053-michael-nyman.html
Obrecht: http://www.talkclassical.com/14287-jacob-obrecht.html
O'Carolan, Turlough (1670-1738): http://www.talkclassical.com/27509-ocarolan.html
Ockeghem, Johannes (1410-1497): http://www.talkclassical.com/26122-ockeghem.html
Offenbach: http://www.talkclassical.com/4558-jacques-offenbach-1819-1880-a.html
Onslow: http://www.talkclassical.com/13026-george-onslow-1784-1853-a.html
Orff: http://www.talkclassical.com/5128-carl-orff.html
Ornstein: http://www.talkclassical.com/7047-leo-ornstein.html
Ota, Bogdan: http://www.talkclassical.com/21856-bogdan-alin-ota.html 
Pachelbel: http://www.talkclassical.com/7287-pachelbel-anyone.html
Paderewski: http://www.talkclassical.com/9597-ignacy-jan-paderewski.html
Paganini: http://www.talkclassical.com/4281-niccolo-paganini.html
Paine, John Knowles: http://www.talkclassical.com/5862-american-composer-corner-john.html
Palestrina: http://www.talkclassical.com/12197-palestrina.html
Pandolfi Mealli, Giovanni Antonio (c. 1630-1660/70): http://www.talkclassical.com/26691-giovanni-antonio-pandolfi-mealli.html
Panufnik, Andrzej (1914-1991): http://www.talkclassical.com/25401-andrzej-panufnik.html 
Papandopulo, Boris (1906-1991): http://www.talkclassical.com/26977-boris-papandopulo.html
Parish Alvars, Elias (1808-1849): http://www.talkclassical.com/23470-elias-parish-alvars.html
Parry: http://www.talkclassical.com/6059-sir-hubert-parry.html
Part: http://www.talkclassical.com/6073-arvo-p-rt.html
Partch: http://www.talkclassical.com/8960-harry-partch.html
Pasieczny, Marek: http://www.talkclassical.com/19864-marek-pasieczny.html
Penderecki: http://www.talkclassical.com/4937-krysztof-penderecki.html
Pérotin: http://www.talkclassical.com/29623-p-rotin.html
Perry, William: http://www.talkclassical.com/5848-american-composer-corner-william.html
Persichetti, Vincent Ludwig (1915-1987): http://www.talkclassical.com/30518-vincent-persichetti.html
Pettersson, Allan: http://www.talkclassical.com/2564-allan-pettersson.html
Piazzolla: http://www.talkclassical.com/5382-stor-piazzolla.html
Popov: http://www.talkclassical.com/8826-gavriil-popov.html
Porumbescu, Ciprian: http://www.talkclassical.com/23996-ciprian-porumbescu.html
Poulenc: http://www.talkclassical.com/5429-francis-poulenc.html
Prokofiev: http://www.talkclassical.com/3356-sergei-prokofiev.html 
Puccini: http://www.talkclassical.com/8903-giacomo-puccini.html
Purcell: http://www.talkclassical.com/7295-henry-purcell.html
Quantz, Johann Joachim (1697-1773): http://www.talkclassical.com/25596-johann-joachim-quantz.html
Quilter: http://www.talkclassical.com/11547-roger-quilter.html
Rachmaninoff: http://www.talkclassical.com/2546-rachmaninoff.html
Raff, Joachim: http://www.talkclassical.com/22433-joachim-raff.html
Rameau: http://www.talkclassical.com/5616-jean-philippe-rameau.html
Rautavaara: http://www.talkclassical.com/9006-einojuhani-rautavaara.html
Ravel: http://www.talkclassical.com/2613-ravel.html
Rebel: http://www.talkclassical.com/25238-jean-f-ry-rebel.html
Reger: http://www.talkclassical.com/5440-max-reger.html
Reich: http://www.talkclassical.com/12330-steve-reich.html
Reicha: http://www.talkclassical.com/12272-anton-reicha.html
Reinecke: http://www.talkclassical.com/6755-carl-reinecke.html
Respighi, Ottorino (1879-1936): http://www.talkclassical.com/4112-ottorino-respighi.html
Richter, Franz Xaver (1709-1789): http://www.talkclassical.com/27276-franz-xaver-richter.html
Ries: http://www.talkclassical.com/3818-ferdinand-ries.html
Rigel: http://www.talkclassical.com/13539-henri-joseph-rigel.html
Rihm, Wolfgang (1952-): http://www.talkclassical.com/29642-wolfgang-rihm.html
Riley, Terry (1935-): http://www.talkclassical.com/25264-terry-riley-1935-a.html
Rimsky-Korsakov, Nicolai (1844-1908): http://www.talkclassical.com/3247-nikolai-rimsky-korsakov.html
Rizza, Margaret: http://www.talkclassical.com/22288-margaret-rizza.html
Rodrigo: http://www.talkclassical.com/12206-joaquin-rodrigo.html
Rorem: http://www.talkclassical.com/18640-ned-rorem.html
Rosauro: http://www.talkclassical.com/6782-ney-rosauro.html
Rosetti, Antonio: http://www.talkclassical.com/11816-antonio-rosetti.html
Rossini, Gioachino Antonio (1792-1868): http://www.talkclassical.com/30872-gioacchino-rossini.html
Rott: http://www.talkclassical.com/10415-hans-rott.html
Rousseau, Jean-Jacques (1712-1778): http://www.talkclassical.com/25887-jean-jacques-rousseau.html
Roussel: http://www.talkclassical.com/6504-albert-roussel.html
Rozsa: http://www.talkclassical.com/5928-miklos-rozsa.html
Rubbra: http://www.talkclassical.com/4270-edmund-rubbra.html
Rubinstein, Anton: http://www.talkclassical.com/23417-anton-rubinstein.html
Rueda, Jesús (1961-): http://www.talkclassical.com/26151-jesus-rueda.html
Saariaho, Kaija (1952-): http://www.talkclassical.com/19320-kaija-saariaho.html
Sæverud, Harald (1892-1992): http://www.talkclassical.com/5892-norways-pride-saeverud.html
Saint-Saëns, Charles-Camille (1835-1921): http://www.talkclassical.com/5709-camille-saint-sa-ns.html
Sainte-Colombe (c.1640-1700): http://www.talkclassical.com/10531-jean-de-sainte-colombe.html
Salieri, Antonio (1750-1825): http://www.talkclassical.com/8274-antonio-salieri.html
Sammartini, Giovanni Battista (c.1700-1775): http://www.talkclassical.com/13538-giovanni-battista-sammartini.html
Satie, Erik (1866-1925): http://www.talkclassical.com/23775-erik-satie.html
Scarlatti, Domenico (1685-1757): http://www.talkclassical.com/5582-domenico-scarlatti.html
Scelsi, Giacinto (1905-1988): http://www.talkclassical.com/29877-giacinto-scelsi.html
Scharweka: http://www.talkclassical.com/22089-franz-xaver-scharweka.html
Schmitt: http://www.talkclassical.com/9682-florent-schmitt.html
Schnittke: http://www.talkclassical.com/2565-alfred-schnittke.html
Schoenberg, Arnold (1874-1951): http://www.talkclassical.com/4505-arnold-schoenberg-1874-1951-a.html
Schreker: http://www.talkclassical.com/8679-franz-schreker.html
Schubert: http://www.talkclassical.com/2570-franz-schubert.html
Schumann, Robert: http://www.talkclassical.com/2595-robert-schumann.html 
Sciarrino: http://www.talkclassical.com/4336-salvatore-sciarrino.html
Scriabin: http://www.talkclassical.com/13794-alexander-scriabin.html 
Sculthorpe: http://www.talkclassical.com/5674-peter-sculthorpe.html
Seeger, Ruth Crawford: http://www.talkclassical.com/17020-ruth-crawford-seeger.html
Seixas, Carlos: http://www.talkclassical.com/5579-carlos-seixas.html
Shaw, Caroline: http://www.talkclassical.com/25039-caroline-shaw.html
Shostakovich, Dmitri Dmitriyevich (1906-1975): http://www.talkclassical.com/2543-dmitri-shostakovich.html 
Sibelius, Jean (1865-1957): http://www.talkclassical.com/2816-jean-sibelius.html 
Silvestrov, Valentyn Vasylyovych (1937-): http://www.talkclassical.com/6833-valentin-silvestrov.html
Simpson, Robert (1921-1997): http://www.talkclassical.com/26659-robert-simpson.html
Skalkottas: http://www.talkclassical.com/8277-nikos-skalkottas.html
Skrowaczewski, Stanislaw (1923-): http://www.talkclassical.com/25291-skrowaczewski-stanislaw.html
Smetana, Bedřich (1824-1884): http://www.talkclassical.com/5437-bedrich-smetana.html 
Smith, Stuart Saunders: http://www.talkclassical.com/23851-stuart-saunders-smith.html
Sor, Ferndando: http://www.talkclassical.com/23769-fernando-sor.html
Sorabji, Kaikhosru: http://www.talkclassical.com/7050-kaikhosru-shapurji-sorabji.html
Spohr, Louis: http://www.talkclassical.com/7916-louis-spohr.html
Stamitz, Carl: http://www.talkclassical.com/23558-carl-stamitz-1745-1801-a.html
Stamitz, Johann: http://www.talkclassical.com/13537-johann-stamitz.html
Stenhammar: http://www.talkclassical.com/5680-wilhelm-stenhammar.html
Stockhausen, Karlheinz: http://www.talkclassical.com/8020-stockhausen-karlheinz.html
Strauss, Johann II: http://www.talkclassical.com/7159-johann-strauss-ii.html
Strauss, Richard: http://www.talkclassical.com/2934-richard-strauss.html
Stravinsky: http://www.talkclassical.com/4031-igor-stravinsky.html
Strong, George Templeton: http://www.talkclassical.com/20901-george-templeton-strong.html
Suk: http://www.talkclassical.com/5476-josef-suk.html
Sumera: http://www.talkclassical.com/9622-lepo-sumera.html
Surinach: http://www.talkclassical.com/7268-carlos-surinach.html
Svendsen, Johan (1840-1911): http://www.talkclassical.com/24756-johan-svendsen-1840-1911-a.html
Sviridov, Georgy (1915-1998): http://www.talkclassical.com/7908-georgy-v-sviridov-russian.html
Sweelinck, Jan Pieterszoon: http://www.talkclassical.com/21384-jan-pieterszoon-sweelinck-whats.html
Sykulski, Jacek: http://www.talkclassical.com/13536-polish-composer-jacek-sykulski.html
Szymanowski (K): http://www.talkclassical.com/3489-karol-szymanowski.html 
Szymanowski (P): http://www.talkclassical.com/14294-pawel-szymanski.html
Tabakova, Dobrinka (1980-): http://www.talkclassical.com/26268-dobrinka-tabakova.html
Takemitsu: http://www.talkclassical.com/2563-toru-takemitsu.html
Tallis: http://www.talkclassical.com/18508-thomas-tallis.html
Tan Dun: http://www.talkclassical.com/6965-tan-dun.html
Taneyev: http://www.talkclassical.com/2658-sergey-taneyev.html
Tarrega: http://www.talkclassical.com/12720-francisco-tarrega.html
Tartini: http://www.talkclassical.com/10828-giussepe-tartini.html
Tausig, Karol: http://www.talkclassical.com/15923-karol-tausig.html
Tavener, John (1490-1545): http://www.talkclassical.com/26355-john-taverner-1490-1545-a.html
Tchaikovsky, Pyotr Ilyich (1840-1893): http://www.talkclassical.com/2577-tchaikovsky.html
Tcherepnin: http://www.talkclassical.com/14920-alexander-tcherepnin.html
Telemann: http://www.talkclassical.com/3812-georg-philipp-telemann.html 
Thomson: http://www.talkclassical.com/5908-american-composer-corner-virgil.html
Tippett: http://www.talkclassical.com/3185-sir-michael-tippett.html
Toch: http://www.talkclassical.com/12811-ernst-toch.html 
Tubin: http://www.talkclassical.com/9435-eduard-tubin.html
Tuur: http://www.talkclassical.com/6427-erkki-sven-t-r.html
Tveitt: http://www.talkclassical.com/5929-geirr-tveitt.html
Nobuo Uematsu: http://www.talkclassical.com/18831-nobuo-uematsu.html
Valentini: http://www.talkclassical.com/12259-giuseppi-valentini.html
Van Dieren: http://www.talkclassical.com/10975-bernard-van-dieren.html
Vaňhal (Wanhal), Johann Baptist (1739-1813): http://www.talkclassical.com/27286-j-k-va-hal.html
Varese:http://www.talkclassical.com/4278-edgard-var-se.html
Vasks, Peteris: http://www.talkclassical.com/5849-p-teris-vasks.html
Vaughan-Williams: http://www.talkclassical.com/3452-ralph-vaughan-williams.html
Vellones, Pierre: http://www.talkclassical.com/20578-pierre-vellones-1889-1939-a.html
Ventadorn, Bernart de: http://www.talkclassical.com/23148-bernart-de-ventadorn-1130-a.html
Verdi, Giuseppe: http://www.talkclassical.com/19856-giuseppe-verdi.html
Victoria, Tomás Luis de: http://www.talkclassical.com/20009-tom-s-luis-de.html
Vierne: http://www.talkclassical.com/5404-louis-vierne-1870-1937-a.html
Villa-Lobos: http://www.talkclassical.com/5117-heitor-villa-lobos-1887-a.html
Vine, Carl: http://www.talkclassical.com/13081-carl-vine.html
Vivaldi: http://www.talkclassical.com/13776-antonio-vivaldi.html 
Vivier: http://www.talkclassical.com/5716-claude-vivier.html
Volans: http://www.talkclassical.com/9402-kevin-volans.html


----------



## science

Wagner: http://www.talkclassical.com/3108-richard-wagner.html 
Walton: http://www.talkclassical.com/4572-william-walton-1902-1983-a.html
Waxman: http://www.talkclassical.com/5409-franz-waxman.html
Waters, Roger: http://www.talkclassical.com/11092-do-you-consider-roger.html
Weber: http://www.talkclassical.com/10590-carl-maria-von-weber.html
Weelkes, Thomas: http://www.talkclassical.com/23640-thomas-weelkes-1576-1623-a.html
Westbrook: http://www.talkclassical.com/6496-kate-westbrook.html
Weill: http://www.talkclassical.com/14192-kurt-weill-1900-1950-a.html
Weinberg: http://www.talkclassical.com/5805-mieczyslaw-weinberg.html
Whitacre, Eric (1970-): http://www.talkclassical.com/24593-eric-whitacre.html
Widor: http://www.talkclassical.com/6966-charles-marie-widor.html
Wieniawski (H): http://www.talkclassical.com/4827-henryk-wieniawski.html
Wieniawski (J): http://www.talkclassical.com/14685-j-zef-wieniawski.html 
Wolf: http://www.talkclassical.com/8802-hugo-wolf.html
Wourinen, Charles: http://www.talkclassical.com/23047-charles-wuorinen.html
Wranitzky: http://www.talkclassical.com/14507-paul-wranitzky.html
Xenakis: http://www.talkclassical.com/6356-iannis-xenakis.html
Yin Chengzong: http://www.talkclassical.com/13394-yin.html
Yun Isang: http://www.talkclassical.com/13716-isang-yun.html
Zappa, Frank: http://www.talkclassical.com/19759-frank-zappa.html
Zarebski: http://www.talkclassical.com/6497-juliusz-zar-bski.html
Zelenka: http://www.talkclassical.com/3892-jan-dismas-zelenka.html
Zelenski: http://www.talkclassical.com/13999-w-adys-aw-ele.html
Zemlinsky: http://www.talkclassical.com/4980-alexander-von-zemlinsky.html
Zimerman, Bernd Alois: http://www.talkclassical.com/23330-bernd-alois-zimmermann.html


----------



## science

To be moved to the general forum: 
- http://www.talkclassical.com/27597-schumann-dvorak-tchaikovsky-sibelius.html
- http://www.talkclassical.com/9837-richard-strauss-his-alpensinfonie.html
- http://www.talkclassical.com/28168-sibelius-vs-grieg-vs.html
- http://www.talkclassical.com/20608-schumann-brahms-dvorak-sibelius.html
- http://www.talkclassical.com/29012-araujo-zipoli-baroque-music.html
- http://www.talkclassical.com/28038-schulzs-beethoven-schroeders-muse.html
- http://www.talkclassical.com/5964-most-prolific-composers.html
- http://www.talkclassical.com/29450-most-contentious-statement.html
- http://www.talkclassical.com/19560-romantic-era-russian-composers.html
- http://www.talkclassical.com/22131-composers-you-recently-have.html
- http://www.talkclassical.com/30724-female-composers.html
- http://www.talkclassical.com/30803-shostakovich-vs-britten.html
- http://www.talkclassical.com/4654-i-find-hilarious.html - the truth is I don't know where this should be moved to... maybe the community forum? ... I guess it could even be merged with the Schoenberg thread...

To be merged:

- http://www.talkclassical.com/24642-bohuslav-martinu-composer-near.html could be merged into: http://www.talkclassical.com/4658-bohuslav-martinu.html
- http://www.talkclassical.com/5709-camille-saint-sa-ns.html could be merged with: http://www.talkclassical.com/29306-camille-saint-sa-ns.html
- http://www.talkclassical.com/23461-shostakovitch.html could be merged with http://www.talkclassical.com/2543-dmitri-shostakovich.html
- http://www.talkclassical.com/29618-max-reger.html could be merged with http://www.talkclassical.com/5440-max-reger.html
- http://www.talkclassical.com/29860-kaija-saariaho.html could be merged with http://www.talkclassical.com/19320-kaija-saariaho.html
- http://www.talkclassical.com/29878-gerard-grisey.html could be merged with http://www.talkclassical.com/26883-g-rard-grisey-1946-a.html
- http://www.talkclassical.com/29977-georg-friedrich-haas.html can be merged with http://www.talkclassical.com/26909-georg-friedrich-haas-1953-a.html
- http://www.talkclassical.com/29583-johannes-ockeghem.html should be merged with the just renamed/corrected thread: http://www.talkclassical.com/26122-ockeghem.html
- http://www.talkclassical.com/29319-charles-valentin-alkans-200th.html can be merged with http://www.talkclassical.com/6202-alkan.html
- http://www.talkclassical.com/27654-10-great-mozart-compositions.html could be moved or merged with http://www.talkclassical.com/3215-wolfgang-amadeus-mozart.html - I think the merge would work seamlessly but that's a judgment call
- http://www.talkclassical.com/23416-entirely-underrated-dutilleux.html could be merged with http://www.talkclassical.com/6153-whats-deal-henri-dutilleux-3.html
- http://www.talkclassical.com/31091-erich-wolfgang-korngold.html can be merged with http://www.talkclassical.com/8586-erich-wolfgang-korngold.html
- http://www.talkclassical.com/30108-eric-satie-composer-pianist.html can be merged with http://www.talkclassical.com/23775-erik-satie.html or moved elsewhere

Just stuff I need to know: 
- Should Parish Alvars be listed and alphabetized as "Parish Alvars" or as "Alvars?" 
- Should O'Carolan be listed under O' or under Carolan?

Ok, I'm taking another break... see y'all on the morrow!


----------



## mmsbls

science said:


> Just stuff I need to know:
> - Should Parish Alvars be listed and alphabetized as "Parish Alvars" or as "Alvars?"
> - Should O'Carolan be listed under O' or under Carolan?
> 
> Ok, I'm taking another break... see y'all on the morrow!


Naxos lists under Parish Alvars, and Carolan (assuming you're talking about Turlough). I've finished the rest above.


----------



## science

Getting just a little bit more done, part 1:

Abel, Carl Friedrich (1723-1787): http://www.talkclassical.com/32512-abel-carl-friedrich-1723-a.html#post670956
Adams, John (1947-): http://www.talkclassical.com/17466-john-adams.html
Adams, John Luther (1953-): http://www.talkclassical.com/22199-john-luther-adams.html
Adès, Thomas (1971-): http://www.talkclassical.com/29686-thomas-ad-s.html
Agricola, Alexander (1446-1506): http://www.talkclassical.com/25461-agricola-alexander-1446-1506-a.html
Aho, Kalevi (1949-): http://www.talkclassical.com/8200-kalevi-aho.html 
Albéniz, Isaac (1860-1909): http://www.talkclassical.com/9608-isaac-alb-niz.html
Albero, Sebastián (1722-1756): http://www.talkclassical.com/16528-sebastian-de-albero.html
Albert, Stephen (1941-1992): http://www.talkclassical.com/24876-stephen-albert.html
Albinoni, Tomaso (1671-1751): http://www.talkclassical.com/17715-tomaso-albinoni.html
Alfvén, Hugo (1872-1960): http://www.talkclassical.com/8175-hugo-alfv-n.html
Ali-Zadeh, Franghiz (1947-): http://www.talkclassical.com/31738-fir-ngiz-lizad-franghiz.html
Alwyn, William (1905-1985): http://www.talkclassical.com/6339-william-alwyn.html
Alkan, Charles-Valentine (1813-1888): http://www.talkclassical.com/6202-alkan.html
Alzedo, José Bernardo (1788-1878): http://www.talkclassical.com/23146-jos-bernardo-alzedo.html
Anonymous: http://www.talkclassical.com/5329-compositor-anonimo.html
Aranaz, Antonio de: http://www.talkclassical.com/23162-antonio-de-aranaz.html
Arensky, Anton (1861-1906): http://www.talkclassical.com/8456-anton-arensky.html
Arnell, Richard (1917-2009): http://www.talkclassical.com/26150-british-composers-richard-arnell.html
Arriaga, Juan Crisóstomo (1806-1826): http://www.talkclassical.com/8051-juan-cris-stomo-de.html
Atterberg, Kurt (1887-1974): http://www.talkclassical.com/19690-kurt-atterberg.html
Ashley, Robert (1930-2014): http://www.talkclassical.com/9700-robert-ashley.html
Auric, Georges (1899-1983): http://www.talkclassical.com/32513-auric-georges-1899-1983-a.html#post670957
Avicenna; http://www.talkclassical.com/16554-avicenna.html
Babbitt, Milton (1913-2011): http://www.talkclassical.com/30043-milton-babbitt.html
Bach, Carl Philipp Emanuel (1714-1788): http://www.talkclassical.com/5377-carl-philipp-emanuel-bach.html
Bach, Johann Christian (1735-1782): http://www.talkclassical.com/13172-johann-christian-bach.html
Bach, Johann Christoph Friedrich (1732-1795): http://www.talkclassical.com/13684-johann-christoph-friedrich-bach.html
Bach, Johann Ernst (1722-1777): http://www.talkclassical.com/30374-johann-ernst-bach-1722-a.html
Bach, Johann Sebastian (1685-1750): http://www.talkclassical.com/2643-johann-sebastian-bach.html
Bach, WF: http://www.talkclassical.com/13163-wilhelm-friedemann-bach-wf.html
Baird, Tadeusz: http://www.talkclassical.com/24467-tadeusz-baird-1928-1981-a.html 
Bantock: http://www.talkclassical.com/5685-granville-bantock.html
Barber: http://www.talkclassical.com/4507-samuel-barber-1910-1981-a.html
Bartok: http://www.talkclassical.com/3660-b-la-bart-k.html
Bayle, François (1932-): http://www.talkclassical.com/31613-francois-bayle.html
Bax, Arnold (1883-1953): http://www.talkclassical.com/4386-arnold-bax.html
Beach, Amy (1867-1944): http://www.talkclassical.com/5845-american-composer-corner-amy.html
Beethoven, Ludwig van (1770-1827): http://www.talkclassical.com/2555-l-beethoven.html
Bellini, Vincenzo (1801-1835): http://www.talkclassical.com/13447-vincenzo-salvatore-carmelo-francesco.html
Benjamin, Arthur: http://www.talkclassical.com/19610-arthur-benjamin.html
Berg, Alban (1885-1935): http://www.talkclassical.com/5405-alban-berg.html
Berio, Luciano (1925-2003): http://www.talkclassical.com/4649-luciano-berio-1925-2003-a.html
Berlioz, Hector (1803-1869): http://www.talkclassical.com/4760-hector-berlioz.html
Bernstein, Leonard (1918-1990): http://www.talkclassical.com/23129-leonard-bernstein.html
Berwald, Franz (1796-1868): http://www.talkclassical.com/11515-franz-berwald.html
Biber, Heinrich Ignaz Franz von (1644-1704): http://www.talkclassical.com/11939-heinrich-biber.html
Birtwistle, Harrison (1934-_: http://www.talkclassical.com/3178-harrison-birtwistle.html
Bizet, Georges (1838-1875): http://www.talkclassical.com/5926-georges-bizet.html
Bliss: http://www.talkclassical.com/4894-arthur-bliss.html
Bloch: http://www.talkclassical.com/5609-ernest-bloch.html
Boccherini: http://www.talkclassical.com/2737-luigi-boccherini.html
Boellmann: http://www.talkclassical.com/9642-leon-boellmann.html
Boieldieu: http://www.talkclassical.com/16713-fran-ois-adrien-boieldieu.html
Borge, Victor: http://www.talkclassical.com/2736-victor-borge.html
Borodin: http://www.talkclassical.com/2713-borodin.html
Bortkiewicz, Sergei: http://www.talkclassical.com/22485-sergei-bortkiewicz.html
Bortniansky, Dmitry (1751-1825): http://www.talkclassical.com/26028-dmitry-bortniansky-1751-1825-a.html
Boulanger, Lili (1893-1918): http://www.talkclassical.com/26114-lili-boulanger.html
Boulez, Pierre: http://www.talkclassical.com/19749-pierre-boulez.html
Bourgeois, Derek: http://www.talkclassical.com/5104-derek-bourgeois.html
Bowen: http://www.talkclassical.com/14266-york-bowen.html
Boyce: http://www.talkclassical.com/13541-william-boyce.html
Braga Santos, Joly: http://www.talkclassical.com/24469-joly-braga-santos.html
Brahms: http://www.talkclassical.com/2562-johannes-brahms.html
Branca, Glenn: http://www.talkclassical.com/22210-glenn-branca.html
Brian: http://www.talkclassical.com/18256-havergal-brian.html
Bridge: http://www.talkclassical.com/5653-frank-bridge.html
Britten: http://www.talkclassical.com/2784-benjamin-britten.html 
Browne, John (fl. c. 1490): http://www.talkclassical.com/25665-john-browne.html
Bruch: http://www.talkclassical.com/6372-max-bruch.html
Bruckner: http://www.talkclassical.com/2678-anton-bruckner.html
Bull: http://www.talkclassical.com/11246-dr-john-bull.html
Burgmuller, Norbert: http://www.talkclassical.com/23463-norbert-burgmuller.html
Busoni, Ferruccio (1866-1924): http://www.talkclassical.com/5284-ferruccio-busoni.html
Buxtehude, Dieterich (1637-1707): http://www.talkclassical.com/14734-dieterich-buxtehude.html
Byrd, William (1540-1623): http://www.talkclassical.com/18110-william-byrd.html
Cabezon, Antonio de: http://www.talkclassical.com/20287-antonio-de-cabezon-mid.html
Cage, John Milton Jr. (1912-1992): http://www.talkclassical.com/4342-john-cage.html
O'Carolan, Turlough (1670-1738): http://www.talkclassical.com/27509-ocarolan.html
Carter, Elliott (1908-2012): http://www.talkclassical.com/4025-elliot-carter.html
Carwithen, Doreen (1922-2003): http://www.talkclassical.com/6166-doreen-carwithen.html
Cascarino, Romeo (1922-2002): http://www.talkclassical.com/5968-american-composer-corner-romeo.html
Cassidy, Aaron (1976-): http://www.talkclassical.com/4773-aaron-cassidy-1976-a.html
Castello, Dario (c.1590-c.1658): http://www.talkclassical.com/30980-dario-castello.html
Chabrier, Emmanuel (1841-1894): http://www.talkclassical.com/5419-emmanuel-chabrier.html
Chadwick, George Whitefield: http://www.talkclassical.com/5880-american-composer-corner-george.html
Chausson, Ernest (1855-1899): http://www.talkclassical.com/5418-ernest-chausson.html
Cherubini, Luigi (1760-1842): http://www.talkclassical.com/20648-luigi-cherubini-1760-1842-a.html
Chin, Unsuk (1961-): http://www.talkclassical.com/23903-unsuk-chin.html
Ciconia, Johannes (c. 1370-1412): http://www.talkclassical.com/26167-ciconia.html
Ciurlionis, Mikalojus: http://www.talkclassical.com/9952-mikalojus-konstantinas-iurlionis.html 
Clarke, Rebecca (1886-1979): http://www.talkclassical.com/28435-rebecca-clarke.html
Clemens non Papa, Jacob (c.1510-1555/6): http://www.talkclassical.com/32514-clemens-non-papa-jacob.html
Clementi, Muzio (1752-1832): http://www.talkclassical.com/11008-muzio-clementi.html
Coates, Eric: http://www.talkclassical.com/4979-eric-coates.html
Coates, Gloria: http://www.talkclassical.com/22047-gloria-coates.html
Corelli: http://www.talkclassical.com/5615-arcangelo-corelli.html
Couperin, F.: http://www.talkclassical.com/9668-francois-couperin.html
Chopin: http://www.talkclassical.com/3251-frederic-chopin.html
Coelho, Manuel Rodrigues: http://www.talkclassical.com/20286-manuel-rodrigues-coelho-very.html
Cowell, Henry: http://www.talkclassical.com/5742-henry-cowell.html
Creston, Paul: http://www.talkclassical.com/5844-american-composer-corner-paul.html
Crumb, George (1929-): http://www.talkclassical.com/32515-crumb-george-1929-a.html#post670963
Cui, César (1835-1918): http://www.talkclassical.com/27382-c-sar-cui.html
Czerny, Carl (1791-1857): http://www.talkclassical.com/7855-carl-czerny.html
Dallapiccola, Luigi (1904-1975): http://www.talkclassical.com/8415-luigi-dallapiccola.html
Debussy, Claude (1862-1918): http://www.talkclassical.com/2569-claude-debussy.html
Decaux, Abel (1869-1943): http://www.talkclassical.com/8696-abel-decaux.html
Delibes, Léo (1836-1891): http://www.talkclassical.com/5360-leo-delibes.html
Delius, Frederick (1862-1934): http://www.talkclassical.com/4596-frederick-delius.html
Devienne: http://www.talkclassical.com/10609-fran-ois-devienne.html
Dhomont, Francis (1926-): http://www.talkclassical.com/31617-francis-dhomont.html
Diamond, David: http://www.talkclassical.com/5729-american-composer-corner-david.html
Dittersdorf: http://www.talkclassical.com/4105-karl-ditters-von-dittersdorf.html
Dohnanyi: http://www.talkclassical.com/5129-ern-dohn-nyi.html
Dorman, Avner: http://www.talkclassical.com/23901-avner-dorman.html
Dowland: http://www.talkclassical.com/10670-john-dowland.html
Draeseke: http://www.talkclassical.com/8017-felix-draeseke.html
Dufay, Guillaume: http://www.talkclassical.com/19175-guillaume-dufay.html
Dukas, Paul: http://www.talkclassical.com/5054-paul-dukas.html
Duparc, Henri: http://www.talkclassical.com/7035-henri-duparc.html
Duruflé, Maurice: http://www.talkclassical.com/5388-maurice-durufl-1902-86-a.html
Dussek, Jan Ladislav (1760-1812): http://www.talkclassical.com/30119-jan-ladislav-dussek.html
Dutilleux, Henri (1916-2013): http://www.talkclassical.com/6153-whats-deal-henri-dutilleux.html
Dvorak: http://www.talkclassical.com/3020-antonin-dvorak.html 
Egk, Werner: http://www.talkclassical.com/23664-werner-egk.html
Elgar, Edward (1857-1934): http://www.talkclassical.com/2650-edward-elgar.html
Ellington, "Duke" (1899-1974): http://www.talkclassical.com/13524-duke-ellington.html
Enescu, Georges (1881-1955): http://www.talkclassical.com/4135-george-enescu.html
Eötvös, Peter (1944-): http://www.talkclassical.com/18379-peter-e-tv-s.html
Falla, Manuel de (1876-1946): http://www.talkclassical.com/5740-manuel-de-falla.html
Farnaby, Giles (c.1563-1640): http://www.talkclassical.com/30350-giles-farnaby.html
Farrenc, Louise: http://www.talkclassical.com/9013-louise-farrenc.html
Fasch, Johann Friedrich: http://www.talkclassical.com/24470-fasch-johann-friedrich.html#post433754
Fauré, Gabriel (1845-1924): http://www.talkclassical.com/4885-gabriel-faur-1845-1924-a.html
Feinberg, Samuel (1890-1962): http://www.talkclassical.com/6721-feinberg.html
Feldman, Morton (1926-1987): http://www.talkclassical.com/31866-morton-feldman.html
Ferneyhough, Brian (1943-): http://www.talkclassical.com/5039-brian-ferneyhough.html
Fesch, Willem (1687-1761): http://www.talkclassical.com/32338-willem-de-fesch.html
Fibich, Zdenek: http://www.talkclassical.com/22425-zdenek-fibich-composer-well.html
Field, John: http://www.talkclassical.com/18141-john-field.html
Filtsch: http://www.talkclassical.com/7124-carl-filtsch-1830-1845-a.html
Finch, Ronald: http://www.talkclassical.com/29820-ronald-finch.html
Finzi, Gerald (1901-1956): http://www.talkclassical.com/5213-gerald-finzi.html
Fonata, Giovanni Battista (c.1580/9-c.1630): http://www.talkclassical.com/31073-giovanni-battista-fontana.html
Foote, Arthur: http://www.talkclassical.com/17912-arthur-foote.html 
Franck, César (1822-1890): http://www.talkclassical.com/18801-c-sar-franck-1822-a.html
Frederic II of Prussia: http://www.talkclassical.com/5147-frederic-ii-prussia.html
Frescobaldi, Girolamo Alessandro (1583-1643): http://www.talkclassical.com/13851-girolamo-frescobaldi.html
Furrer, Beat (1954-): http://www.talkclassical.com/24468-beat-furrer.html
Galuppi, Baldasare (1706-85): http://www.talkclassical.com/29846-baldassare-galuppi.html
Gandolfi, Michael (1956-): http://www.talkclassical.com/6566-michael-gandolfi.html
Gershwin, George (1898-1937): http://www.talkclassical.com/4777-george-gershwin.html
Gesualdo, Carlo (1560-1613): http://www.talkclassical.com/14318-carlo-gesualdo.html
Gibbons, Orlando: http://www.talkclassical.com/20304-orlando-gibbons.html
Ginastera, Alberto (1916-1983): http://www.talkclassical.com/27527-alberto-ginastera-1916-1983-a.html
Giulani, Mauro: http://www.talkclassical.com/19305-mauro-giuliani.html
Glass, Philip: http://www.talkclassical.com/24471-philip-glass-1937-a.html
Glazunov: http://www.talkclassical.com/17322-alexandr-konstantinovich-glazunov.html 
Gliere: http://www.talkclassical.com/5754-reinhold-gliere.html
Glinka: http://www.talkclassical.com/10256-mikhail-glinka.html
Glonti: http://www.talkclassical.com/11824-felix-glonti-1927-a.html
Glorieux, Francois: http://www.talkclassical.com/16847-fran-ois-glorieux.html
Gluck: http://www.talkclassical.com/12171-somewhat-obscure-composers-2-a.html
Goldmark: http://www.talkclassical.com/17268-karl-goldmark.html
Górecki, Henryk (1933-2010): http://www.talkclassical.com/32442-g-recki-henryk-1933-a.html
Gough: http://www.talkclassical.com/4364-helena-gough.html
Gounod: http://www.talkclassical.com/5190-charles-gounod.html
Grainger: http://www.talkclassical.com/3852-percy-grainger.html
Granados: http://www.talkclassical.com/8877-enrique-granados.html
Grechaninov: http://www.talkclassical.com/5417-alexander-grechaninov.html
Grether, Carlos: http://www.talkclassical.com/25238-jean-f-ry-rebel.html
Grieg, Edvard (1843-1907): http://www.talkclassical.com/3771-edvard-grieg.html
Griffes, Charles (1884-1920): http://www.talkclassical.com/5917-american-composer-corner-charles.html
Grisey, Gérard (1946-1998): http://www.talkclassical.com/26883-g-rard-grisey-1946-a.html
Grofe, Ferde (1892-1972): http://www.talkclassical.com/5544-ferde-grof.html
Gruber: http://www.talkclassical.com/3869-franz-gruber.html
Gubaidulina, Sofia (1931-): http://www.talkclassical.com/5542-sofia-gubaidulina.html
Haas, Georg Friedrich (1953-): http://www.talkclassical.com/26909-georg-friedrich-haas-1953-a.html
Hadley, Henry Kimball: http://www.talkclassical.com/5881-american-composer-corner-henry.html
Handel: http://www.talkclassical.com/15092-george-frideric-handel.html
Hanson, Howard: http://www.talkclassical.com/5909-american-composer-corner-howard.html
Hardin, Louis "Moondog": http://www.talkclassical.com/14777-louis-hardin-aka-moondog.html
Harrington: http://www.talkclassical.com/6098-jeffrey-harrington.html
Harris, Roy: http://www.talkclassical.com/9877-roy-harris.html
Harrison, Lou: http://www.talkclassical.com/19277-lou-harrison.html
Harrison, Michael: http://www.talkclassical.com/18408-michael-harrison.html
Hartmann, Karl Amadeus: http://www.talkclassical.com/6320-karl-amadeus-hartmann.html
Harvey, Jonathan: http://www.talkclassical.com/22814-jonathan-harvey.html
Hasse, Johann Adolph: http://www.talkclassical.com/12337-johann-adolph-hasse.html
Haydn, Josef: http://www.talkclassical.com/3941-haydn.html
Haydn, Michael: http://www.talkclassical.com/13412-michael-haydn.html
Heinrich: http://www.talkclassical.com/5904-anthony-phillip-heinrich.html
Henze, Hans Werner: http://www.talkclassical.com/5330-hans-werner-henze.html
Herbert, Victor: http://www.talkclassical.com/3937-victor-herbert.html
Hermmann, Bernard: http://www.talkclassical.com/24227-bernard-herrmann.html
Higdon, Jennifer (1962-): http://www.talkclassical.com/25316-jennifer-higdon.html
Hillborg, Anders: http://www.talkclassical.com/23410-anders-hillborg.html
Hiller, Ferdinand: http://www.talkclassical.com/21322-ferdinand-hiller.html
Hindemith: http://www.talkclassical.com/4945-paul-hindemith-1895-1963-a.html
Holmboe, Vagn (1909-1996): http://www.talkclassical.com/29055-vagn-holmboe.html
Holst: http://www.talkclassical.com/3752-gustav-holst.html
Honegger: http://www.talkclassical.com/17873-arthur-honegger.html
Hovhaness: http://www.talkclassical.com/4795-alan-hovhaness.html
Howells: http://www.talkclassical.com/2978-herbert-howells.html
Hummel: http://www.talkclassical.com/6345-johann-nepomuk-hummel.html
Ifukube: http://www.talkclassical.com/4394-akira-ifukube.html
Ippolitov-Ivanov: http://www.talkclassical.com/4385-ippolitov-ivanov.html
Ireland: http://www.talkclassical.com/4902-john-ireland.html
Ives: http://www.talkclassical.com/3093-charles-ives.html
Jackson, Joe: http://www.talkclassical.com/15096-joe-jackson-does-he.html
Jadassohn, Salomon: http://www.talkclassical.com/12575-salomon-jadassohn.html
Janacek, Leos: http://www.talkclassical.com/4388-leos-janacek.html
Janequin, Clément (c.1485-1558): http://www.talkclassical.com/28840-cl-ment-janequin.html
Janiewicz, Feliks: http://www.talkclassical.com/13203-feliks-janiewicz.html
Jarrett, Keith: http://www.talkclassical.com/22181-keith-jarrett.html
Jenkins, Karl: http://www.talkclassical.com/8052-karl-jenkins-your-thoughts.html
Joplin: http://www.talkclassical.com/5464-scott-joplin.html
Josquin Des Prez: http://www.talkclassical.com/17914-josquin-des-prez.html


----------



## science

Getting just a little bit more done, part 2:

Kapustin: http://www.talkclassical.com/15695-nikolai-kapustin.html
Karlowicz: http://www.talkclassical.com/5629-mieczyslaw-karlowicz.html
Kaski: http://www.talkclassical.com/8164-heino-kaski.html
Kennekuk: http://www.talkclassical.com/5991-american-composer-corner-chief.html
Kernis, Aaron Jay: http://www.talkclassical.com/4202-aaron-jay-kernis.html
Ketelbey: http://www.talkclassical.com/4880-albert-william-ket-lbey.html
Khachaturyan: http://www.talkclassical.com/12964-aram-khachaturyan-1903-1978-a.html 
Kilar: http://www.talkclassical.com/5981-wojciech-kilar.html
Kodaly: http://www.talkclassical.com/4720-zolt-n-kod-ly.html
Korngold, Erich Wolfgang: http://www.talkclassical.com/8586-erich-wolfgang-korngold.html
Kraus, Joseph Martin: http://www.talkclassical.com/13540-joseph-martin-kraus.html
Krenek, Ernst: http://www.talkclassical.com/12980-ernst-krenek-1900-1991-a.html
Kuhlau, Friedrich: http://www.talkclassical.com/18765-friedrich-kuhlau.html
Kuhnau, Johann: http://www.talkclassical.com/22060-johann-kuhnau.html
Kurpiński, Karol (1785-1857): http://www.talkclassical.com/28558-karol-kurpi-ski.html
Langgaard: http://www.talkclassical.com/4901-rued-langgaard.html
Lachner, Franz; Ignaz; Vinzenz: http://www.talkclassical.com/25985-lachner-brother-franz-ignaz.html
Larsson: http://www.talkclassical.com/6740-lars-erik-larsson.html
Lassus, Orlande de (1530/2-1594): http://www.talkclassical.com/29605-orlande-de-lassus.html
Lawes, William: http://www.talkclassical.com/21021-william-lawes.html
Leclair, Jean-Marie (1697-1764): http://www.talkclassical.com/29735-jean-marie-leclair.html 
Leifs: http://www.talkclassical.com/8407-jon-leifs.html
Leighton, Kenneth: http://www.talkclassical.com/16562-kenneth-leighton.html
Lekeu, Guillaume (1870-1894): http://www.talkclassical.com/10752-guillaume-lekeu.html
Lemeland, Aubert (1932-2010): http://www.talkclassical.com/25088-lemeland-aubert.html
Leo, Leonardo: http://www.talkclassical.com/15232-leonardo-leo-1694-1744-a.html
Léonin: http://www.talkclassical.com/23163-l-onin-1150-1201-a.html
Ligeti, György (1923-2006): http://www.talkclassical.com/16940-gy-rgy-ligeti.html 
Lilburn: http://www.talkclassical.com/5907-douglas-lilburn.html
Lindberg, Magnus: http://www.talkclassical.com/20315-magnus-lindberg.html
Liszt, Franz (1811-1886): http://www.talkclassical.com/4554-franz-liszt.html
Locke, Matthew (c. 1621-1688): http://www.talkclassical.com/26353-matthew-locke.html
Loewe, Carl: http://www.talkclassical.com/20033-loewe-carl.html
Lully, Jean-Baptiste (1632-1687): http://www.talkclassical.com/25050-jean-baptiste-lully.html
Lutoslawski, Witold (1913-1994): http://www.talkclassical.com/5083-witold-lutos-awski.html
Lyapunov: http://www.talkclassical.com/14303-sergei-lyapunov.html
MacCunn: http://www.talkclassical.com/16315-hamish-maccunn.html
MacDowell: http://www.talkclassical.com/17431-edward-macdowell.html
Machaut, Guillaume de: http://www.talkclassical.com/24113-guillaume-de-machaut.html
MacMillan: http://www.talkclassical.com/2928-james-macmillan.html
Maconchy: http://www.talkclassical.com/5581-elizabeth-maconchy.html
Maderna, Bruno (1920-1973): http://www.talkclassical.com/30696-bruno-maderna.html
Mahler: http://www.talkclassical.com/2542-mahler.html
Manchicourt: http://www.talkclassical.com/18687-manchicourt.html
Márquez, Arturo (1950-): http://www.talkclassical.com/3899-arturo-marquez.html
Márta, István (1952-): http://www.talkclassical.com/14976-istvan-marta.html
Martin, Frank (1890-1974): http://www.talkclassical.com/5886-frank-martin.html
Martinů, Bohuslav (1890-1959): http://www.talkclassical.com/4658-bohuslav-martinu.html 
Martucci, Giuseppi: http://www.talkclassical.com/17510-giuseppi-martucci.html
Masianka, David (1943-): http://www.talkclassical.com/32099-david-maslanka.html
McKay, George Frederick: http://www.talkclassical.com/5910-american-composer-corner-george.html
Medtner: http://www.talkclassical.com/6599-nikolai-medtner.html
Mehul: http://www.talkclassical.com/5718-tienne-m-hul.html
Melartin, Erkki: http://www.talkclassical.com/14859-erkki-melartin.html
Mendelssohn, Fanny (1805-1847): http://www.talkclassical.com/25627-fanny-mendelssohn.html
Mendelssohn, Felix (1809-1847): http://www.talkclassical.com/2566-felix-mendelssohn.html
Messiaen: http://www.talkclassical.com/3786-olivier-messiaen.html
Mieczyslaw, Karlowicz: http://www.talkclassical.com/10237-mieczys-aw-kar-owicz.html
Miki, Minoru: http://www.talkclassical.com/19386-minoru-miki.html
Moeran, Ernest: http://www.talkclassical.com/23105-ej-moeran.html
Mompou: http://www.talkclassical.com/16012-federico-mompou.html
Mondonville: http://www.talkclassical.com/9875-jean-joseph-de-mondonville.html
Monn: http://www.talkclassical.com/12635-georg-mathias-monn.html
Mozart, Leopold: http://www.talkclassical.com/19198-leopold-mozart.html
Mozart, Wolfgang Amadeus: http://www.talkclassical.com/3215-wolfgang-amadeus-mozart.html
Muffat, Georg (1653-1704): http://www.talkclassical.com/31677-georg-muffat.html
Murail, Tristan (1947-): http://www.talkclassical.com/10628-tristan-murail.html
Mussorgsky, Modest (1839-1881): http://www.talkclassical.com/4656-modest-mussorgsky.html
Myaskovsky: http://www.talkclassical.com/5583-nicolai-myaskovsky.html
Nancarrow, Conlon (1912-1997): http://www.talkclassical.com/20408-conlon-nancarrow.html
Nicolai, Otto (1810-1849): http://www.talkclassical.com/7781-otto-nicolai.html
Nielsen, Carl (1865-1931): http://www.talkclassical.com/7179-carl-nielsen.html
Nono, Luigi (1924-1990): http://www.talkclassical.com/19111-luigi-nono-1924-1990-a.html
Nørgård, Per (1932-): http://www.talkclassical.com/11011-per-n-rg-rd.html
Novak: http://www.talkclassical.com/5677-v-t-zslav-nov.html
Nyman, Michael (1944-): http://www.talkclassical.com/9053-michael-nyman.html
Obrecht: http://www.talkclassical.com/14287-jacob-obrecht.html
Ockeghem, Johannes (1410-1497): http://www.talkclassical.com/26122-ockeghem.html
Offenbach, Jacques (1819-1880): http://www.talkclassical.com/4558-jacques-offenbach-1819-1880-a.html
Onslow: http://www.talkclassical.com/13026-george-onslow-1784-1853-a.html
Orff: http://www.talkclassical.com/5128-carl-orff.html
Ornstein: http://www.talkclassical.com/7047-leo-ornstein.html
Ota, Bogdan: http://www.talkclassical.com/21856-bogdan-alin-ota.html 
Pachelbel: http://www.talkclassical.com/7287-pachelbel-anyone.html
Paderewski: http://www.talkclassical.com/9597-ignacy-jan-paderewski.html
Paganini: http://www.talkclassical.com/4281-niccolo-paganini.html
Paine, John Knowles: http://www.talkclassical.com/5862-american-composer-corner-john.html
Palestrina: http://www.talkclassical.com/12197-palestrina.html
Pandolfi Mealli, Giovanni Antonio (c. 1630-1660/70): http://www.talkclassical.com/26691-giovanni-antonio-pandolfi-mealli.html
Panufnik, Andrzej (1914-1991): http://www.talkclassical.com/25401-andrzej-panufnik.html 
Papandopulo, Boris (1906-1991): http://www.talkclassical.com/26977-boris-papandopulo.html
Parish-Alvars, Elias (1808-1849): http://www.talkclassical.com/23470-elias-parish-alvars.html
Parmegiani, Bernard (1927-2013): http://www.talkclassical.com/31611-bernard-parmegiani.html
Parry, Hubart (1848-1918): http://www.talkclassical.com/6059-sir-hubert-parry.html
Pärt, Arvo (1935-): http://www.talkclassical.com/6073-arvo-p-rt.html
Partch, Harry (1901-1974): http://www.talkclassical.com/8960-harry-partch.html
Pasieczny, Marek: http://www.talkclassical.com/19864-marek-pasieczny.html
Penderecki, Krzysztof (1933-): http://www.talkclassical.com/4937-krysztof-penderecki.html
Pergolesi, Giovanni Battista (1710-1736): http://www.talkclassical.com/32394-giovanni-battista-draghi-better.html
Pérotin: http://www.talkclassical.com/29623-p-rotin.html
Perry, William: http://www.talkclassical.com/5848-american-composer-corner-william.html
Persichetti, Vincent Ludwig (1915-1987): http://www.talkclassical.com/30518-vincent-persichetti.html
Pettersson, Allan: http://www.talkclassical.com/2564-allan-pettersson.html
Piazzolla: http://www.talkclassical.com/5382-stor-piazzolla.html
Piston, Walter (1894-1976): http://www.talkclassical.com/25823-walter-piston.html
Popov: http://www.talkclassical.com/8826-gavriil-popov.html
Porumbescu, Ciprian: http://www.talkclassical.com/23996-ciprian-porumbescu.html
Poulenc, Francis (1899-1963): http://www.talkclassical.com/5429-francis-poulenc.html
Prokofiev, Sergei (1891-1953): http://www.talkclassical.com/3356-sergei-prokofiev.html 
Puccini, Giacomo (1858-1924): http://www.talkclassical.com/8903-giacomo-puccini.html
Purcell, Henry (1659-1695): http://www.talkclassical.com/7295-henry-purcell.html
Quantz, Johann Joachim (1697-1773): http://www.talkclassical.com/25596-johann-joachim-quantz.html
Quilter: http://www.talkclassical.com/11547-roger-quilter.html
Rachmaninoff: http://www.talkclassical.com/2546-rachmaninoff.html
Raff, Joachim: http://www.talkclassical.com/22433-joachim-raff.html
Rameau: http://www.talkclassical.com/5616-jean-philippe-rameau.html
Rautavaara: http://www.talkclassical.com/9006-einojuhani-rautavaara.html
Ravel: http://www.talkclassical.com/2613-ravel.html
Rebel: http://www.talkclassical.com/25238-jean-f-ry-rebel.html
Reger: http://www.talkclassical.com/5440-max-reger.html
Reich: http://www.talkclassical.com/12330-steve-reich.html
Reicha: http://www.talkclassical.com/12272-anton-reicha.html
Reinecke: http://www.talkclassical.com/6755-carl-reinecke.html
Respighi, Ottorino (1879-1936): http://www.talkclassical.com/4112-ottorino-respighi.html
Richter, Franz Xaver (1709-1789): http://www.talkclassical.com/27276-franz-xaver-richter.html
Ries: http://www.talkclassical.com/3818-ferdinand-ries.html
Rigel: http://www.talkclassical.com/13539-henri-joseph-rigel.html
Rihm, Wolfgang (1952-): http://www.talkclassical.com/29642-wolfgang-rihm.html
Riley, Terry (1935-): http://www.talkclassical.com/25264-terry-riley-1935-a.html
Rimsky-Korsakov, Nicolai (1844-1908): http://www.talkclassical.com/3247-nikolai-rimsky-korsakov.html
Rizza, Margaret: http://www.talkclassical.com/22288-margaret-rizza.html
Rodrigo: http://www.talkclassical.com/12206-joaquin-rodrigo.html
Rorem: http://www.talkclassical.com/18640-ned-rorem.html
Rosauro: http://www.talkclassical.com/6782-ney-rosauro.html
Rosetti, Antonio: http://www.talkclassical.com/11816-antonio-rosetti.html
Rossini, Gioachino Antonio (1792-1868): http://www.talkclassical.com/30872-gioacchino-rossini.html
Rott: http://www.talkclassical.com/10415-hans-rott.html
Rousseau, Jean-Jacques (1712-1778): http://www.talkclassical.com/25887-jean-jacques-rousseau.html
Roussel: http://www.talkclassical.com/6504-albert-roussel.html
Rozsa: http://www.talkclassical.com/5928-miklos-rozsa.html
Rubbra: http://www.talkclassical.com/4270-edmund-rubbra.html
Rubinstein, Anton: http://www.talkclassical.com/23417-anton-rubinstein.html
Rueda, Jesús (1961-): http://www.talkclassical.com/26151-jesus-rueda.html
Saariaho, Kaija (1952-): http://www.talkclassical.com/19320-kaija-saariaho.html
Sæverud, Harald (1892-1992): http://www.talkclassical.com/5892-norways-pride-saeverud.html
Saint-Saëns, Charles-Camille (1835-1921): http://www.talkclassical.com/5709-camille-saint-sa-ns.html
Sainte-Colombe (c.1640-1700): http://www.talkclassical.com/10531-jean-de-sainte-colombe.html
Salieri, Antonio (1750-1825): http://www.talkclassical.com/8274-antonio-salieri.html
Sammartini, Giovanni Battista (c.1700-1775): http://www.talkclassical.com/13538-giovanni-battista-sammartini.html
Satie, Erik (1866-1925): http://www.talkclassical.com/23775-erik-satie.html
Scarlatti, Domenico (1685-1757): http://www.talkclassical.com/5582-domenico-scarlatti.html
Scelsi, Giacinto (1905-1988): http://www.talkclassical.com/29877-giacinto-scelsi.html
Scharweka: http://www.talkclassical.com/22089-franz-xaver-scharweka.html
Schmitt: http://www.talkclassical.com/9682-florent-schmitt.html
Schnittke: http://www.talkclassical.com/2565-alfred-schnittke.html
Schoenberg, Arnold (1874-1951): http://www.talkclassical.com/4505-arnold-schoenberg-1874-1951-a.html
Schreker: http://www.talkclassical.com/8679-franz-schreker.html
Schubert: http://www.talkclassical.com/2570-franz-schubert.html
Schumann, Robert: http://www.talkclassical.com/2595-robert-schumann.html 
Sciarrino: http://www.talkclassical.com/4336-salvatore-sciarrino.html
Scriabin: http://www.talkclassical.com/13794-alexander-scriabin.html 
Sculthorpe: http://www.talkclassical.com/5674-peter-sculthorpe.html
Seeger, Ruth Crawford: http://www.talkclassical.com/17020-ruth-crawford-seeger.html
Seixas, Carlos: http://www.talkclassical.com/5579-carlos-seixas.html
Shaw, Caroline: http://www.talkclassical.com/25039-caroline-shaw.html
Shostakovich, Dmitri Dmitriyevich (1906-1975): http://www.talkclassical.com/2543-dmitri-shostakovich.html 
Sibelius, Jean (1865-1957): http://www.talkclassical.com/2816-jean-sibelius.html 
Silvestrov, Valentyn Vasylyovych (1937-): http://www.talkclassical.com/6833-valentin-silvestrov.html
Simpson, Robert (1921-1997): http://www.talkclassical.com/26659-robert-simpson.html
Skalkottas: http://www.talkclassical.com/8277-nikos-skalkottas.html
Skrowaczewski, Stanislaw (1923-): http://www.talkclassical.com/25291-skrowaczewski-stanislaw.html
Smetana, Bedřich (1824-1884): http://www.talkclassical.com/5437-bedrich-smetana.html 
Smith, Stuart Saunders: http://www.talkclassical.com/23851-stuart-saunders-smith.html
Sor, Ferndando: http://www.talkclassical.com/23769-fernando-sor.html
Sorabji, Kaikhosru: http://www.talkclassical.com/7050-kaikhosru-shapurji-sorabji.html
Spohr, Louis: http://www.talkclassical.com/7916-louis-spohr.html
Stamitz, Carl: http://www.talkclassical.com/23558-carl-stamitz-1745-1801-a.html
Stamitz, Johann: http://www.talkclassical.com/13537-johann-stamitz.html
Stenhammar: http://www.talkclassical.com/5680-wilhelm-stenhammar.html
Stockhausen, Karlheinz: http://www.talkclassical.com/8020-stockhausen-karlheinz.html
Strauss, Johann II: http://www.talkclassical.com/7159-johann-strauss-ii.html
Strauss, Richard: http://www.talkclassical.com/2934-richard-strauss.html
Stravinsky: http://www.talkclassical.com/4031-igor-stravinsky.html
Strong, George Templeton: http://www.talkclassical.com/20901-george-templeton-strong.html
Suk: http://www.talkclassical.com/5476-josef-suk.html
Sumera: http://www.talkclassical.com/9622-lepo-sumera.html
Surinach: http://www.talkclassical.com/7268-carlos-surinach.html
Svendsen, Johan (1840-1911): http://www.talkclassical.com/24756-johan-svendsen-1840-1911-a.html
Sviridov, Georgy (1915-1998): http://www.talkclassical.com/7908-georgy-v-sviridov-russian.html
Sweelinck, Jan Pieterszoon: http://www.talkclassical.com/21384-jan-pieterszoon-sweelinck-whats.html
Sykulski, Jacek: http://www.talkclassical.com/13536-polish-composer-jacek-sykulski.html
Szymanowski (K): http://www.talkclassical.com/3489-karol-szymanowski.html 
Szymanowski (P): http://www.talkclassical.com/14294-pawel-szymanski.html
Tabakova, Dobrinka (1980-): http://www.talkclassical.com/26268-dobrinka-tabakova.html
Takemitsu: http://www.talkclassical.com/2563-toru-takemitsu.html
Tallis: http://www.talkclassical.com/18508-thomas-tallis.html
Tan Dun: http://www.talkclassical.com/6965-tan-dun.html
Taneyev: http://www.talkclassical.com/2658-sergey-taneyev.html
Tarrega: http://www.talkclassical.com/12720-francisco-tarrega.html
Tartini: http://www.talkclassical.com/10828-giussepe-tartini.html
Tausig, Karol: http://www.talkclassical.com/15923-karol-tausig.html
Tavener, John (1490-1545): http://www.talkclassical.com/26355-john-taverner-1490-1545-a.html
Tchaikovsky, Pyotr Ilyich (1840-1893): http://www.talkclassical.com/2577-tchaikovsky.html
Tcherepnin: http://www.talkclassical.com/14920-alexander-tcherepnin.html
Telemann: http://www.talkclassical.com/3812-georg-philipp-telemann.html 
Thomson: http://www.talkclassical.com/5908-american-composer-corner-virgil.html
Tippett: http://www.talkclassical.com/3185-sir-michael-tippett.html
Toch: http://www.talkclassical.com/12811-ernst-toch.html 
Tubin: http://www.talkclassical.com/9435-eduard-tubin.html
Tuur: http://www.talkclassical.com/6427-erkki-sven-t-r.html
Tveitt: http://www.talkclassical.com/5929-geirr-tveitt.html
Nobuo Uematsu: http://www.talkclassical.com/18831-nobuo-uematsu.html
Valentini: http://www.talkclassical.com/12259-giuseppi-valentini.html
Van Dieren: http://www.talkclassical.com/10975-bernard-van-dieren.html
Vaňhal (Wanhal), Johann Baptist (1739-1813): http://www.talkclassical.com/27286-j-k-va-hal.html
Varese:http://www.talkclassical.com/4278-edgard-var-se.html
Vasks, Peteris: http://www.talkclassical.com/5849-p-teris-vasks.html
Vaughan-Williams: http://www.talkclassical.com/3452-ralph-vaughan-williams.html
Vellones, Pierre: http://www.talkclassical.com/20578-pierre-vellones-1889-1939-a.html
Ventadorn, Bernart de: http://www.talkclassical.com/23148-bernart-de-ventadorn-1130-a.html
Verdi, Giuseppe: http://www.talkclassical.com/19856-giuseppe-verdi.html
Victoria, Tomás Luis de: http://www.talkclassical.com/20009-tom-s-luis-de.html
Vierne: http://www.talkclassical.com/5404-louis-vierne-1870-1937-a.html
Villa-Lobos: http://www.talkclassical.com/5117-heitor-villa-lobos-1887-a.html
Vine, Carl: http://www.talkclassical.com/13081-carl-vine.html
Vivaldi: http://www.talkclassical.com/13776-antonio-vivaldi.html 
Vivier: http://www.talkclassical.com/5716-claude-vivier.html
Volans: http://www.talkclassical.com/9402-kevin-volans.html


----------



## science

And part 3:

Wagner, Richard (1813-1883): http://www.talkclassical.com/3108-richard-wagner.html 
Walton, Walton (1902-1983): http://www.talkclassical.com/4572-william-walton-1902-1983-a.html
Waxman, Franz (1906-1967): http://www.talkclassical.com/5409-franz-waxman.html
Waters, Roger: http://www.talkclassical.com/11092-do-you-consider-roger.html
Weber, Carl Maria von (1786-1826): http://www.talkclassical.com/10590-carl-maria-von-weber.html
Webern, Anton (1883-1945): http://www.talkclassical.com/29604-anton-webern.html
Weelkes, Thomas (1576-1623): http://www.talkclassical.com/23640-thomas-weelkes-1576-1623-a.html
Westbrook: http://www.talkclassical.com/6496-kate-westbrook.html
Weill: http://www.talkclassical.com/14192-kurt-weill-1900-1950-a.html
Weinberg: http://www.talkclassical.com/5805-mieczyslaw-weinberg.html
Whitacre, Eric (1970-): http://www.talkclassical.com/24593-eric-whitacre.html
Widor: http://www.talkclassical.com/6966-charles-marie-widor.html
Wieniawski (H): http://www.talkclassical.com/4827-henryk-wieniawski.html
Wieniawski (J): http://www.talkclassical.com/14685-j-zef-wieniawski.html 
Wolf: http://www.talkclassical.com/8802-hugo-wolf.html
Wourinen, Charles: http://www.talkclassical.com/23047-charles-wuorinen.html
Wranitzky: http://www.talkclassical.com/14507-paul-wranitzky.html
Xenakis: http://www.talkclassical.com/6356-iannis-xenakis.html
Yin Chengzong: http://www.talkclassical.com/13394-yin.html
Yun Isang: http://www.talkclassical.com/13716-isang-yun.html
Zappa, Frank: http://www.talkclassical.com/19759-frank-zappa.html
Zarebski: http://www.talkclassical.com/6497-juliusz-zar-bski.html
Zelenka: http://www.talkclassical.com/3892-jan-dismas-zelenka.html
Zelenski: http://www.talkclassical.com/13999-w-adys-aw-ele.html
Zemlinsky: http://www.talkclassical.com/4980-alexander-von-zemlinsky.html
Zimerman, Bernd Alois: http://www.talkclassical.com/23330-bernd-alois-zimmermann.html
Les Six: http://www.talkclassical.com/5043-les-six.html


----------



## science

To be moved:

- http://www.talkclassical.com/8322-brahms-co-llc-vs.html

To me merged:

- http://www.talkclassical.com/2784-benjamin-britten.html + http://www.talkclassical.com/31801-benjamin-britten.html


----------



## mmsbls

Done.............................


----------



## science

mmsbls said:


> Done.............................


You're fast! I hadn't even finished! But I'm almost done now.

To be moved: 
- http://www.talkclassical.com/31023-composers-you-learned-appreciate.html

To be merged: 
- http://www.talkclassical.com/3812-georg-philipp-telemann.html + http://www.talkclassical.com/30398-georg-philipp-telemann-1681-a.html


----------



## science

I'm done too!

The three posts starting from here - http://www.talkclassical.com/2541-opened-also-important-update-4.html#post670796 - include to the best of my knowledge every single composer thread in the "guestbook" sub-forum.

However, I'm about to create half a dozen more, so if you'll give me a few more hours...

... actually, I'm done with that for now. I'll create more in the coming days but it turned into work and I've had enough of it!

Post the new thread at your convenience!


----------



## science

I just lost my ability to edit those posts! So I will add here:

Barraqué, Jean (1928-1973): http://www.talkclassical.com/32517-barraqu-jean-1928-1973-a.html

Lopatnikoff, Nikolai (1903-1976): http://www.talkclassical.com/32521-lopatnikoff-nicolai-1903-1976-a.html


----------



## mmsbls

Done.......................


----------



## science

As long as the list isn't actually posted in the other thread, I might as well go on editing it, right? So here is part 1:

Abel, Carl Friedrich (1723-1787): http://www.talkclassical.com/32512-abel-carl-friedrich-1723-a.html#post670956
Adams, John (1947-): http://www.talkclassical.com/17466-john-adams.html
Adams, John Luther (1953-): http://www.talkclassical.com/22199-john-luther-adams.html
Adès, Thomas (1971-): http://www.talkclassical.com/29686-thomas-ad-s.html
Agricola, Alexander (1446-1506): http://www.talkclassical.com/25461-agricola-alexander-1446-1506-a.html
Aho, Kalevi (1949-): http://www.talkclassical.com/8200-kalevi-aho.html 
Albéniz, Isaac (1860-1909): http://www.talkclassical.com/9608-isaac-alb-niz.html
Albero, Sebastián (1722-1756): http://www.talkclassical.com/16528-sebastian-de-albero.html
Albert, Stephen (1941-1992): http://www.talkclassical.com/24876-stephen-albert.html
Albinoni, Tomaso (1671-1751): http://www.talkclassical.com/17715-tomaso-albinoni.html
Alfvén, Hugo (1872-1960): http://www.talkclassical.com/8175-hugo-alfv-n.html
Ali-Zadeh, Franghiz (1947-): http://www.talkclassical.com/31738-fir-ngiz-lizad-franghiz.html
Alwyn, William (1905-1985): http://www.talkclassical.com/6339-william-alwyn.html
Alkan, Charles-Valentine (1813-1888): http://www.talkclassical.com/6202-alkan.html
Alzedo, José Bernardo (1788-1878): http://www.talkclassical.com/23146-jos-bernardo-alzedo.html
Anonymous: http://www.talkclassical.com/5329-compositor-anonimo.html
Aranaz, Antonio de: http://www.talkclassical.com/23162-antonio-de-aranaz.html
Arensky, Anton (1861-1906): http://www.talkclassical.com/8456-anton-arensky.html
Arnell, Richard (1917-2009): http://www.talkclassical.com/26150-british-composers-richard-arnell.html
Arriaga, Juan Crisóstomo (1806-1826): http://www.talkclassical.com/8051-juan-cris-stomo-de.html
Atterberg, Kurt (1887-1974): http://www.talkclassical.com/19690-kurt-atterberg.html
Ashley, Robert (1930-2014): http://www.talkclassical.com/9700-robert-ashley.html
Auric, Georges (1899-1983): http://www.talkclassical.com/32513-auric-georges-1899-1983-a.html#post670957
Avicenna; http://www.talkclassical.com/16554-avicenna.html
Babbitt, Milton (1913-2011): http://www.talkclassical.com/30043-milton-babbitt.html
Bach, Carl Philipp Emanuel (1714-1788): http://www.talkclassical.com/5377-carl-philipp-emanuel-bach.html
Bach, Johann Christian (1735-1782): http://www.talkclassical.com/13172-johann-christian-bach.html
Bach, Johann Christoph Friedrich (1732-1795): http://www.talkclassical.com/13684-johann-christoph-friedrich-bach.html
Bach, Johann Ernst (1722-1777): http://www.talkclassical.com/30374-johann-ernst-bach-1722-a.html
Bach, Johann Sebastian (1685-1750): http://www.talkclassical.com/2643-johann-sebastian-bach.html
Bach, WF: http://www.talkclassical.com/13163-wilhelm-friedemann-bach-wf.html
Baird, Tadeusz: http://www.talkclassical.com/24467-tadeusz-baird-1928-1981-a.html 
Bantock: http://www.talkclassical.com/5685-granville-bantock.html
Barber: http://www.talkclassical.com/4507-samuel-barber-1910-1981-a.html
Barraqué, Jean (1928-1973): http://www.talkclassical.com/32517-barraqu-jean-1928-1973-a.html
Bartok: http://www.talkclassical.com/3660-b-la-bart-k.html
Bayle, François (1932-): http://www.talkclassical.com/31613-francois-bayle.html
Bax, Arnold (1883-1953): http://www.talkclassical.com/4386-arnold-bax.html
Beach, Amy (1867-1944): http://www.talkclassical.com/5845-american-composer-corner-amy.html
Beethoven, Ludwig van (1770-1827): http://www.talkclassical.com/2555-l-beethoven.html
Bellini, Vincenzo (1801-1835): http://www.talkclassical.com/13447-vincenzo-salvatore-carmelo-francesco.html
Benjamin, Arthur: http://www.talkclassical.com/19610-arthur-benjamin.html
Berg, Alban (1885-1935): http://www.talkclassical.com/5405-alban-berg.html
Berio, Luciano (1925-2003): http://www.talkclassical.com/4649-luciano-berio-1925-2003-a.html
Berlioz, Hector (1803-1869): http://www.talkclassical.com/4760-hector-berlioz.html
Bernstein, Leonard (1918-1990): http://www.talkclassical.com/23129-leonard-bernstein.html
Berwald, Franz (1796-1868): http://www.talkclassical.com/11515-franz-berwald.html
Biber, Heinrich Ignaz Franz von (1644-1704): http://www.talkclassical.com/11939-heinrich-biber.html
Birtwistle, Harrison (1934-_: http://www.talkclassical.com/3178-harrison-birtwistle.html
Bizet, Georges (1838-1875): http://www.talkclassical.com/5926-georges-bizet.html
Bliss: http://www.talkclassical.com/4894-arthur-bliss.html
Bloch: http://www.talkclassical.com/5609-ernest-bloch.html
Boccherini: http://www.talkclassical.com/2737-luigi-boccherini.html
Boellmann: http://www.talkclassical.com/9642-leon-boellmann.html
Boieldieu: http://www.talkclassical.com/16713-fran-ois-adrien-boieldieu.html
Borge, Victor: http://www.talkclassical.com/2736-victor-borge.html
Borodin: http://www.talkclassical.com/2713-borodin.html
Bortkiewicz, Sergei: http://www.talkclassical.com/22485-sergei-bortkiewicz.html
Bortniansky, Dmitry (1751-1825): http://www.talkclassical.com/26028-dmitry-bortniansky-1751-1825-a.html
Boulanger, Lili (1893-1918): http://www.talkclassical.com/26114-lili-boulanger.html
Boulez, Pierre: http://www.talkclassical.com/19749-pierre-boulez.html
Bourgeois, Derek: http://www.talkclassical.com/5104-derek-bourgeois.html
Bowen: http://www.talkclassical.com/14266-york-bowen.html
Boyce: http://www.talkclassical.com/13541-william-boyce.html
Braga Santos, Joly: http://www.talkclassical.com/24469-joly-braga-santos.html
Brahms: http://www.talkclassical.com/2562-johannes-brahms.html
Branca, Glenn: http://www.talkclassical.com/22210-glenn-branca.html
Brian: http://www.talkclassical.com/18256-havergal-brian.html
Bridge: http://www.talkclassical.com/5653-frank-bridge.html
Britten: http://www.talkclassical.com/2784-benjamin-britten.html 
Browne, John (fl. c. 1490): http://www.talkclassical.com/25665-john-browne.html
Bruch: http://www.talkclassical.com/6372-max-bruch.html
Bruckner: http://www.talkclassical.com/2678-anton-bruckner.html
Bull: http://www.talkclassical.com/11246-dr-john-bull.html
Burgmuller, Norbert: http://www.talkclassical.com/23463-norbert-burgmuller.html
Busoni, Ferruccio (1866-1924): http://www.talkclassical.com/5284-ferruccio-busoni.html
Buxtehude, Dieterich (1637-1707): http://www.talkclassical.com/14734-dieterich-buxtehude.html
Byrd, William (1540-1623): http://www.talkclassical.com/18110-william-byrd.html
Cabezon, Antonio de: http://www.talkclassical.com/20287-antonio-de-cabezon-mid.html
Cage, John Milton Jr. (1912-1992): http://www.talkclassical.com/4342-john-cage.html
O'Carolan, Turlough (1670-1738): http://www.talkclassical.com/27509-ocarolan.html
Carter, Elliott (1908-2012): http://www.talkclassical.com/4025-elliot-carter.html
Carwithen, Doreen (1922-2003): http://www.talkclassical.com/6166-doreen-carwithen.html
Cascarino, Romeo (1922-2002): http://www.talkclassical.com/5968-american-composer-corner-romeo.html
Cassidy, Aaron (1976-): http://www.talkclassical.com/4773-aaron-cassidy-1976-a.html
Castello, Dario (c.1590-c.1658): http://www.talkclassical.com/30980-dario-castello.html
Chabrier, Emmanuel (1841-1894): http://www.talkclassical.com/5419-emmanuel-chabrier.html
Chadwick, George Whitefield: http://www.talkclassical.com/5880-american-composer-corner-george.html
Chausson, Ernest (1855-1899): http://www.talkclassical.com/5418-ernest-chausson.html
Cherubini, Luigi (1760-1842): http://www.talkclassical.com/20648-luigi-cherubini-1760-1842-a.html
Chin, Unsuk (1961-): http://www.talkclassical.com/23903-unsuk-chin.html
Ciconia, Johannes (c. 1370-1412): http://www.talkclassical.com/26167-ciconia.html
Ciurlionis, Mikalojus: http://www.talkclassical.com/9952-mikalojus-konstantinas-iurlionis.html 
Clarke, Rebecca (1886-1979): http://www.talkclassical.com/28435-rebecca-clarke.html
Clemens non Papa, Jacob (c.1510-1555/6): http://www.talkclassical.com/32514-clemens-non-papa-jacob.html
Clementi, Muzio (1752-1832): http://www.talkclassical.com/11008-muzio-clementi.html
Coates, Eric: http://www.talkclassical.com/4979-eric-coates.html
Coates, Gloria: http://www.talkclassical.com/22047-gloria-coates.html
Corelli: http://www.talkclassical.com/5615-arcangelo-corelli.html
Couperin, F.: http://www.talkclassical.com/9668-francois-couperin.html
Chopin: http://www.talkclassical.com/3251-frederic-chopin.html
Coelho, Manuel Rodrigues: http://www.talkclassical.com/20286-manuel-rodrigues-coelho-very.html
Cowell, Henry: http://www.talkclassical.com/5742-henry-cowell.html
Creston, Paul: http://www.talkclassical.com/5844-american-composer-corner-paul.html
Crumb, George (1929-): http://www.talkclassical.com/32515-crumb-george-1929-a.html#post670963
Cui, César (1835-1918): http://www.talkclassical.com/27382-c-sar-cui.html
Czerny, Carl (1791-1857): http://www.talkclassical.com/7855-carl-czerny.html
Dallapiccola, Luigi (1904-1975): http://www.talkclassical.com/8415-luigi-dallapiccola.html
Debussy, Claude (1862-1918): http://www.talkclassical.com/2569-claude-debussy.html
Decaux, Abel (1869-1943): http://www.talkclassical.com/8696-abel-decaux.html
Delibes, Léo (1836-1891): http://www.talkclassical.com/5360-leo-delibes.html
Delius, Frederick (1862-1934): http://www.talkclassical.com/4596-frederick-delius.html
Devienne: http://www.talkclassical.com/10609-fran-ois-devienne.html
Dhomont, Francis (1926-): http://www.talkclassical.com/31617-francis-dhomont.html
Diamond, David: http://www.talkclassical.com/5729-american-composer-corner-david.html
Dittersdorf: http://www.talkclassical.com/4105-karl-ditters-von-dittersdorf.html
Dohnanyi: http://www.talkclassical.com/5129-ern-dohn-nyi.html
Dorman, Avner: http://www.talkclassical.com/23901-avner-dorman.html
Dowland: http://www.talkclassical.com/10670-john-dowland.html
Draeseke: http://www.talkclassical.com/8017-felix-draeseke.html
Dufay, Guillaume: http://www.talkclassical.com/19175-guillaume-dufay.html
Dukas, Paul: http://www.talkclassical.com/5054-paul-dukas.html
Duparc, Henri: http://www.talkclassical.com/7035-henri-duparc.html
Duruflé, Maurice: http://www.talkclassical.com/5388-maurice-durufl-1902-86-a.html
Dussek, Jan Ladislav (1760-1812): http://www.talkclassical.com/30119-jan-ladislav-dussek.html
Dutilleux, Henri (1916-2013): http://www.talkclassical.com/6153-whats-deal-henri-dutilleux.html
Dvorak: http://www.talkclassical.com/3020-antonin-dvorak.html 
Egk, Werner: http://www.talkclassical.com/23664-werner-egk.html
Elgar, Edward (1857-1934): http://www.talkclassical.com/2650-edward-elgar.html
Ellington, "Duke" (1899-1974): http://www.talkclassical.com/13524-duke-ellington.html
Enescu, Georges (1881-1955): http://www.talkclassical.com/4135-george-enescu.html
Eötvös, Peter (1944-): http://www.talkclassical.com/18379-peter-e-tv-s.html
Falla, Manuel de (1876-1946): http://www.talkclassical.com/5740-manuel-de-falla.html
Farnaby, Giles (c.1563-1640): http://www.talkclassical.com/30350-giles-farnaby.html
Farrenc, Louise: http://www.talkclassical.com/9013-louise-farrenc.html
Fasch, Johann Friedrich: http://www.talkclassical.com/24470-fasch-johann-friedrich.html#post433754
Fauré, Gabriel (1845-1924): http://www.talkclassical.com/4885-gabriel-faur-1845-1924-a.html
Feinberg, Samuel (1890-1962): http://www.talkclassical.com/6721-feinberg.html
Feldman, Morton (1926-1987): http://www.talkclassical.com/31866-morton-feldman.html
Ferneyhough, Brian (1943-): http://www.talkclassical.com/5039-brian-ferneyhough.html
Fesch, Willem (1687-1761): http://www.talkclassical.com/32338-willem-de-fesch.html
Fibich, Zdenek: http://www.talkclassical.com/22425-zdenek-fibich-composer-well.html
Field, John: http://www.talkclassical.com/18141-john-field.html
Filtsch: http://www.talkclassical.com/7124-carl-filtsch-1830-1845-a.html
Finch, Ronald: http://www.talkclassical.com/29820-ronald-finch.html
Finzi, Gerald (1901-1956): http://www.talkclassical.com/5213-gerald-finzi.html
Fonata, Giovanni Battista (c.1580/9-c.1630): http://www.talkclassical.com/31073-giovanni-battista-fontana.html
Foote, Arthur: http://www.talkclassical.com/17912-arthur-foote.html 
Foss, Lukas (1922-2009): http://www.talkclassical.com/32535-foss-lukas-1922-2009-a.html
Franck, César (1822-1890): http://www.talkclassical.com/18801-c-sar-franck-1822-a.html
Frederic II of Prussia: http://www.talkclassical.com/5147-frederic-ii-prussia.html
Frescobaldi, Girolamo Alessandro (1583-1643): http://www.talkclassical.com/13851-girolamo-frescobaldi.html
Furrer, Beat (1954-): http://www.talkclassical.com/24468-beat-furrer.html
Galuppi, Baldasare (1706-85): http://www.talkclassical.com/29846-baldassare-galuppi.html
Gandolfi, Michael (1956-): http://www.talkclassical.com/6566-michael-gandolfi.html
Ge Gan-ru (1954-): http://www.talkclassical.com/32530-ge-gan-ru-1954-a.html
Gershwin, George (1898-1937): http://www.talkclassical.com/4777-george-gershwin.html
Gesualdo, Carlo (1560-1613): http://www.talkclassical.com/14318-carlo-gesualdo.html
Gibbons, Orlando: http://www.talkclassical.com/20304-orlando-gibbons.html
Ginastera, Alberto (1916-1983): http://www.talkclassical.com/27527-alberto-ginastera-1916-1983-a.html
Giulani, Mauro: http://www.talkclassical.com/19305-mauro-giuliani.html
Glass, Philip: http://www.talkclassical.com/24471-philip-glass-1937-a.html
Glazunov: http://www.talkclassical.com/17322-alexandr-konstantinovich-glazunov.html 
Gliere: http://www.talkclassical.com/5754-reinhold-gliere.html
Glinka: http://www.talkclassical.com/10256-mikhail-glinka.html
Glonti: http://www.talkclassical.com/11824-felix-glonti-1927-a.html
Glorieux, Francois: http://www.talkclassical.com/16847-fran-ois-glorieux.html
Gluck: http://www.talkclassical.com/12171-somewhat-obscure-composers-2-a.html
Goldmark: http://www.talkclassical.com/17268-karl-goldmark.html
Górecki, Henryk (1933-2010): http://www.talkclassical.com/32442-g-recki-henryk-1933-a.html
Gough: http://www.talkclassical.com/4364-helena-gough.html
Gounod: http://www.talkclassical.com/5190-charles-gounod.html
Grainger: http://www.talkclassical.com/3852-percy-grainger.html
Granados: http://www.talkclassical.com/8877-enrique-granados.html
Grechaninov: http://www.talkclassical.com/5417-alexander-grechaninov.html
Grether, Carlos: http://www.talkclassical.com/25238-jean-f-ry-rebel.html
Grieg, Edvard (1843-1907): http://www.talkclassical.com/3771-edvard-grieg.html
Griffes, Charles (1884-1920): http://www.talkclassical.com/5917-american-composer-corner-charles.html
Grisey, Gérard (1946-1998): http://www.talkclassical.com/26883-g-rard-grisey-1946-a.html
Grofe, Ferde (1892-1972): http://www.talkclassical.com/5544-ferde-grof.html
Gruber: http://www.talkclassical.com/3869-franz-gruber.html
Gubaidulina, Sofia (1931-): http://www.talkclassical.com/5542-sofia-gubaidulina.html
Haas, Georg Friedrich (1953-): http://www.talkclassical.com/26909-georg-friedrich-haas-1953-a.html
Hadley, Henry Kimball: http://www.talkclassical.com/5881-american-composer-corner-henry.html
Handel: http://www.talkclassical.com/15092-george-frideric-handel.html
Hanson, Howard: http://www.talkclassical.com/5909-american-composer-corner-howard.html
Hardin, Louis "Moondog": http://www.talkclassical.com/14777-louis-hardin-aka-moondog.html
Harrington: http://www.talkclassical.com/6098-jeffrey-harrington.html
Harris, Roy: http://www.talkclassical.com/9877-roy-harris.html
Harrison, Lou: http://www.talkclassical.com/19277-lou-harrison.html
Harrison, Michael: http://www.talkclassical.com/18408-michael-harrison.html
Hartmann, Karl Amadeus: http://www.talkclassical.com/6320-karl-amadeus-hartmann.html
Harvey, Jonathan: http://www.talkclassical.com/22814-jonathan-harvey.html
Hasse, Johann Adolph: http://www.talkclassical.com/12337-johann-adolph-hasse.html
Haydn, Josef: http://www.talkclassical.com/3941-haydn.html
Haydn, Michael: http://www.talkclassical.com/13412-michael-haydn.html
Heinrich: http://www.talkclassical.com/5904-anthony-phillip-heinrich.html
Henze, Hans Werner: http://www.talkclassical.com/5330-hans-werner-henze.html
Herbert, Victor: http://www.talkclassical.com/3937-victor-herbert.html
Hermmann, Bernard: http://www.talkclassical.com/24227-bernard-herrmann.html
Higdon, Jennifer (1962-): http://www.talkclassical.com/25316-jennifer-higdon.html
Hillborg, Anders: http://www.talkclassical.com/23410-anders-hillborg.html
Hiller, Ferdinand: http://www.talkclassical.com/21322-ferdinand-hiller.html
Hindemith: http://www.talkclassical.com/4945-paul-hindemith-1895-1963-a.html
Holmboe, Vagn (1909-1996): http://www.talkclassical.com/29055-vagn-holmboe.html
Holst: http://www.talkclassical.com/3752-gustav-holst.html
Honegger: http://www.talkclassical.com/17873-arthur-honegger.html
Hovhaness: http://www.talkclassical.com/4795-alan-hovhaness.html
Howells: http://www.talkclassical.com/2978-herbert-howells.html
Hummel: http://www.talkclassical.com/6345-johann-nepomuk-hummel.html
Ifukube: http://www.talkclassical.com/4394-akira-ifukube.html
Ippolitov-Ivanov: http://www.talkclassical.com/4385-ippolitov-ivanov.html
Ireland: http://www.talkclassical.com/4902-john-ireland.html
Ives: http://www.talkclassical.com/3093-charles-ives.html


----------



## science

Part 2:

Jackson, Joe: http://www.talkclassical.com/15096-joe-jackson-does-he.html
Jadassohn, Salomon: http://www.talkclassical.com/12575-salomon-jadassohn.html
Janacek, Leos: http://www.talkclassical.com/4388-leos-janacek.html
Janequin, Clément (c.1485-1558): http://www.talkclassical.com/28840-cl-ment-janequin.html
Janiewicz, Feliks: http://www.talkclassical.com/13203-feliks-janiewicz.html
Jarrett, Keith: http://www.talkclassical.com/22181-keith-jarrett.html
Jenkins, Karl: http://www.talkclassical.com/8052-karl-jenkins-your-thoughts.html
Jirásek, Jan (1953-): http://www.talkclassical.com/32527-jir-sek-jan-1955-a.html
Joplin: http://www.talkclassical.com/5464-scott-joplin.html
Josquin Des Prez: http://www.talkclassical.com/17914-josquin-des-prez.html
Kapustin: http://www.talkclassical.com/15695-nikolai-kapustin.html
Karlowicz: http://www.talkclassical.com/5629-mieczyslaw-karlowicz.html
Kaski: http://www.talkclassical.com/8164-heino-kaski.html
Kennekuk: http://www.talkclassical.com/5991-american-composer-corner-chief.html
Kernis, Aaron Jay: http://www.talkclassical.com/4202-aaron-jay-kernis.html
Ketelbey: http://www.talkclassical.com/4880-albert-william-ket-lbey.html
Khachaturyan: http://www.talkclassical.com/12964-aram-khachaturyan-1903-1978-a.html 
Kilar: http://www.talkclassical.com/5981-wojciech-kilar.html
Kodaly: http://www.talkclassical.com/4720-zolt-n-kod-ly.html
Korngold, Erich Wolfgang: http://www.talkclassical.com/8586-erich-wolfgang-korngold.html
Kraus, Joseph Martin: http://www.talkclassical.com/13540-joseph-martin-kraus.html
Krenek, Ernst: http://www.talkclassical.com/12980-ernst-krenek-1900-1991-a.html
Kuhlau, Friedrich: http://www.talkclassical.com/18765-friedrich-kuhlau.html
Kuhnau, Johann: http://www.talkclassical.com/22060-johann-kuhnau.html
Kurpiński, Karol (1785-1857): http://www.talkclassical.com/28558-karol-kurpi-ski.html
Langgaard: http://www.talkclassical.com/4901-rued-langgaard.html
Lachner, Franz; Ignaz; Vinzenz: http://www.talkclassical.com/25985-lachner-brother-franz-ignaz.html
Larsson: http://www.talkclassical.com/6740-lars-erik-larsson.html
Lassus, Orlande de (1530/2-1594): http://www.talkclassical.com/29605-orlande-de-lassus.html
Lawes, William: http://www.talkclassical.com/21021-william-lawes.html
Leclair, Jean-Marie (1697-1764): http://www.talkclassical.com/29735-jean-marie-leclair.html 
Leifs: http://www.talkclassical.com/8407-jon-leifs.html
Leighton, Kenneth: http://www.talkclassical.com/16562-kenneth-leighton.html
Lekeu, Guillaume (1870-1894): http://www.talkclassical.com/10752-guillaume-lekeu.html
Lemeland, Aubert (1932-2010): http://www.talkclassical.com/25088-lemeland-aubert.html
Leo, Leonardo: http://www.talkclassical.com/15232-leonardo-leo-1694-1744-a.html
Léonin: http://www.talkclassical.com/23163-l-onin-1150-1201-a.html
Ligeti, György (1923-2006): http://www.talkclassical.com/16940-gy-rgy-ligeti.html 
Lilburn: http://www.talkclassical.com/5907-douglas-lilburn.html
Lindberg, Magnus: http://www.talkclassical.com/20315-magnus-lindberg.html
Liszt, Franz (1811-1886): http://www.talkclassical.com/4554-franz-liszt.html
Locke, Matthew (c. 1621-1688): http://www.talkclassical.com/26353-matthew-locke.html
Loewe, Carl (1796-1869): http://www.talkclassical.com/20033-loewe-carl.html
Lopatnikoff, Nikolai (1903-1976): http://www.talkclassical.com/32521-lopatnikoff-nicolai-1903-1976-a.html
Lully, Jean-Baptiste (1632-1687): http://www.talkclassical.com/25050-jean-baptiste-lully.html
Lutoslawski, Witold (1913-1994): http://www.talkclassical.com/5083-witold-lutos-awski.html
Lyapunov, Sergei (1859-1924): http://www.talkclassical.com/14303-sergei-lyapunov.html
MacCunn: http://www.talkclassical.com/16315-hamish-maccunn.html
MacDowell: http://www.talkclassical.com/17431-edward-macdowell.html
Machaut, Guillaume de: http://www.talkclassical.com/24113-guillaume-de-machaut.html
MacMillan: http://www.talkclassical.com/2928-james-macmillan.html
Maconchy: http://www.talkclassical.com/5581-elizabeth-maconchy.html
Maderna, Bruno (1920-1973): http://www.talkclassical.com/30696-bruno-maderna.html
Mahler, Gustav (1860-1911): http://www.talkclassical.com/2542-mahler.html
Manchicourt: http://www.talkclassical.com/18687-manchicourt.html
Márquez, Arturo (1950-): http://www.talkclassical.com/3899-arturo-marquez.html
Márta, István (1952-): http://www.talkclassical.com/14976-istvan-marta.html
Martin, Frank (1890-1974): http://www.talkclassical.com/5886-frank-martin.html
Martinů, Bohuslav (1890-1959): http://www.talkclassical.com/4658-bohuslav-martinu.html 
Martucci, Giuseppi: http://www.talkclassical.com/17510-giuseppi-martucci.html
Masianka, David (1943-): http://www.talkclassical.com/32099-david-maslanka.html
McKay, George Frederick: http://www.talkclassical.com/5910-american-composer-corner-george.html
Medtner, NiKolai (1880-1951): http://www.talkclassical.com/6599-nikolai-medtner.html
Mehul: http://www.talkclassical.com/5718-tienne-m-hul.html
Melartin, Erkki: http://www.talkclassical.com/14859-erkki-melartin.html
Mendelssohn, Fanny (1805-1847): http://www.talkclassical.com/25627-fanny-mendelssohn.html
Mendelssohn, Felix (1809-1847): http://www.talkclassical.com/2566-felix-mendelssohn.html
Messiaen, Olivier (1908-1992): http://www.talkclassical.com/3786-olivier-messiaen.html
Mieczyslaw, Karlowicz: http://www.talkclassical.com/10237-mieczys-aw-kar-owicz.html
Miki, Minoru: http://www.talkclassical.com/19386-minoru-miki.html
Milhaud, Darius (1892-1974): http://www.talkclassical.com/32528-milhaud-darius-1892-1974-a.html
Moeran, Ernest (1894-1950): http://www.talkclassical.com/23105-ej-moeran.html
Mompou, Federico (1893-1987): http://www.talkclassical.com/16012-federico-mompou.html
Mondonville, Jean-Joseph de (1711-1772): http://www.talkclassical.com/9875-jean-joseph-de-mondonville.html
Monn: http://www.talkclassical.com/12635-georg-mathias-monn.html
Mozart, Leopold (1719-1787): http://www.talkclassical.com/19198-leopold-mozart.html
Mozart, Wolfgang Amadeus (1756-1781): http://www.talkclassical.com/3215-wolfgang-amadeus-mozart.html
Muffat, Georg (1653-1704): http://www.talkclassical.com/31677-georg-muffat.html
Murail, Tristan (1947-): http://www.talkclassical.com/10628-tristan-murail.html
Mussorgsky, Modest (1839-1881): http://www.talkclassical.com/4656-modest-mussorgsky.html
Myaskovsky: http://www.talkclassical.com/5583-nicolai-myaskovsky.html
Nancarrow, Conlon (1912-1997): http://www.talkclassical.com/20408-conlon-nancarrow.html
Nicolai, Otto (1810-1849): http://www.talkclassical.com/7781-otto-nicolai.html
Nielsen, Carl (1865-1931): http://www.talkclassical.com/7179-carl-nielsen.html
Nono, Luigi (1924-1990): http://www.talkclassical.com/19111-luigi-nono-1924-1990-a.html
Nørgård, Per (1932-): http://www.talkclassical.com/11011-per-n-rg-rd.html
Novak: http://www.talkclassical.com/5677-v-t-zslav-nov.html
Nyman, Michael (1944-): http://www.talkclassical.com/9053-michael-nyman.html
Obrecht: http://www.talkclassical.com/14287-jacob-obrecht.html
Ockeghem, Johannes (1410-1497): http://www.talkclassical.com/26122-ockeghem.html
Offenbach, Jacques (1819-1880): http://www.talkclassical.com/4558-jacques-offenbach-1819-1880-a.html
Onslow: http://www.talkclassical.com/13026-george-onslow-1784-1853-a.html
Orff: http://www.talkclassical.com/5128-carl-orff.html
Ornstein: http://www.talkclassical.com/7047-leo-ornstein.html
Ota, Bogdan: http://www.talkclassical.com/21856-bogdan-alin-ota.html 
Pachelbel: http://www.talkclassical.com/7287-pachelbel-anyone.html
Paderewski: http://www.talkclassical.com/9597-ignacy-jan-paderewski.html
Paganini: http://www.talkclassical.com/4281-niccolo-paganini.html
Paine, John Knowles: http://www.talkclassical.com/5862-american-composer-corner-john.html
Palestrina: http://www.talkclassical.com/12197-palestrina.html
Pandolfi Mealli, Giovanni Antonio (c. 1630-1660/70): http://www.talkclassical.com/26691-giovanni-antonio-pandolfi-mealli.html
Panufnik, Andrzej (1914-1991): http://www.talkclassical.com/25401-andrzej-panufnik.html 
Papandopulo, Boris (1906-1991): http://www.talkclassical.com/26977-boris-papandopulo.html
Parish-Alvars, Elias (1808-1849): http://www.talkclassical.com/23470-elias-parish-alvars.html
Parmegiani, Bernard (1927-2013): http://www.talkclassical.com/31611-bernard-parmegiani.html
Parry, Hubart (1848-1918): http://www.talkclassical.com/6059-sir-hubert-parry.html
Pärt, Arvo (1935-): http://www.talkclassical.com/6073-arvo-p-rt.html
Partch, Harry (1901-1974): http://www.talkclassical.com/8960-harry-partch.html
Pasieczny, Marek: http://www.talkclassical.com/19864-marek-pasieczny.html
Penderecki, Krzysztof (1933-): http://www.talkclassical.com/4937-krysztof-penderecki.html
Pergolesi, Giovanni Battista (1710-1736): http://www.talkclassical.com/32394-giovanni-battista-draghi-better.html
Pérotin: http://www.talkclassical.com/29623-p-rotin.html
Perry, William: http://www.talkclassical.com/5848-american-composer-corner-william.html
Persichetti, Vincent Ludwig (1915-1987): http://www.talkclassical.com/30518-vincent-persichetti.html
Pettersson, Allan: http://www.talkclassical.com/2564-allan-pettersson.html
Piazzolla: http://www.talkclassical.com/5382-stor-piazzolla.html
Piston, Walter (1894-1976): http://www.talkclassical.com/25823-walter-piston.html
Popov: http://www.talkclassical.com/8826-gavriil-popov.html
Porumbescu, Ciprian: http://www.talkclassical.com/23996-ciprian-porumbescu.html
Poulenc, Francis (1899-1963): http://www.talkclassical.com/5429-francis-poulenc.html
Prokofiev, Sergei (1891-1953): http://www.talkclassical.com/3356-sergei-prokofiev.html 
Puccini, Giacomo (1858-1924): http://www.talkclassical.com/8903-giacomo-puccini.html
Purcell, Henry (1659-1695): http://www.talkclassical.com/7295-henry-purcell.html
Quantz, Johann Joachim (1697-1773): http://www.talkclassical.com/25596-johann-joachim-quantz.html
Quilter: http://www.talkclassical.com/11547-roger-quilter.html
Rachmaninoff: http://www.talkclassical.com/2546-rachmaninoff.html
Raff, Joachim: http://www.talkclassical.com/22433-joachim-raff.html
Rameau: http://www.talkclassical.com/5616-jean-philippe-rameau.html
Rautavaara: http://www.talkclassical.com/9006-einojuhani-rautavaara.html
Ravel: http://www.talkclassical.com/2613-ravel.html
Rebel: http://www.talkclassical.com/25238-jean-f-ry-rebel.html
Reger: http://www.talkclassical.com/5440-max-reger.html
Reich: http://www.talkclassical.com/12330-steve-reich.html
Reicha: http://www.talkclassical.com/12272-anton-reicha.html
Reinecke: http://www.talkclassical.com/6755-carl-reinecke.html
Respighi, Ottorino (1879-1936): http://www.talkclassical.com/4112-ottorino-respighi.html
Richter, Franz Xaver (1709-1789): http://www.talkclassical.com/27276-franz-xaver-richter.html
Ries: http://www.talkclassical.com/3818-ferdinand-ries.html
Rigel: http://www.talkclassical.com/13539-henri-joseph-rigel.html
Rihm, Wolfgang (1952-): http://www.talkclassical.com/29642-wolfgang-rihm.html
Riley, Terry (1935-): http://www.talkclassical.com/25264-terry-riley-1935-a.html
Rimsky-Korsakov, Nicolai (1844-1908): http://www.talkclassical.com/3247-nikolai-rimsky-korsakov.html
Rizza, Margaret: http://www.talkclassical.com/22288-margaret-rizza.html
Rodrigo: http://www.talkclassical.com/12206-joaquin-rodrigo.html
Rorem: http://www.talkclassical.com/18640-ned-rorem.html
Rosauro: http://www.talkclassical.com/6782-ney-rosauro.html
Rosetti, Antonio: http://www.talkclassical.com/11816-antonio-rosetti.html
Rossini, Gioachino Antonio (1792-1868): http://www.talkclassical.com/32529-rossini-gioacchino-1792-1868-a.html
Rott: http://www.talkclassical.com/10415-hans-rott.html
Rousseau, Jean-Jacques (1712-1778): http://www.talkclassical.com/25887-jean-jacques-rousseau.html
Roussel: http://www.talkclassical.com/6504-albert-roussel.html
Rozsa: http://www.talkclassical.com/5928-miklos-rozsa.html
Rubbra: http://www.talkclassical.com/4270-edmund-rubbra.html
Rubinstein, Anton: http://www.talkclassical.com/23417-anton-rubinstein.html
Rueda, Jesús (1961-): http://www.talkclassical.com/26151-jesus-rueda.html
Ruggles, Carl (1876-1971): http://www.talkclassical.com/32534-ruggles-carl-1876-1971-a.html
Saariaho, Kaija (1952-): http://www.talkclassical.com/19320-kaija-saariaho.html
Sæverud, Harald (1892-1992): http://www.talkclassical.com/5892-norways-pride-saeverud.html
Saint-Saëns, Charles-Camille (1835-1921): http://www.talkclassical.com/5709-camille-saint-sa-ns.html
Sainte-Colombe (c.1640-1700): http://www.talkclassical.com/10531-jean-de-sainte-colombe.html
Salieri, Antonio (1750-1825): http://www.talkclassical.com/8274-antonio-salieri.html
Sammartini, Giovanni Battista (c.1700-1775): http://www.talkclassical.com/13538-giovanni-battista-sammartini.html
Satie, Erik (1866-1925): http://www.talkclassical.com/23775-erik-satie.html
Scarlatti, Domenico (1685-1757): http://www.talkclassical.com/5582-domenico-scarlatti.html
Scelsi, Giacinto (1905-1988): http://www.talkclassical.com/29877-giacinto-scelsi.html
Scharweka: http://www.talkclassical.com/22089-franz-xaver-scharweka.html
Schmitt: http://www.talkclassical.com/9682-florent-schmitt.html
Schnittke: http://www.talkclassical.com/2565-alfred-schnittke.html
Schoenberg, Arnold (1874-1951): http://www.talkclassical.com/4505-arnold-schoenberg-1874-1951-a.html
Schreker: http://www.talkclassical.com/8679-franz-schreker.html
Schubert: http://www.talkclassical.com/2570-franz-schubert.html
Schumann, Robert: http://www.talkclassical.com/2595-robert-schumann.html 
Sciarrino: http://www.talkclassical.com/4336-salvatore-sciarrino.html
Scriabin: http://www.talkclassical.com/13794-alexander-scriabin.html 
Sculthorpe: http://www.talkclassical.com/5674-peter-sculthorpe.html
Seeger, Ruth Crawford: http://www.talkclassical.com/17020-ruth-crawford-seeger.html
Seixas, Carlos: http://www.talkclassical.com/5579-carlos-seixas.html
Shapero, Harold (1920-2013): http://www.talkclassical.com/32537-shapero-harold-1920-2013-a.html
Shaw, Caroline: http://www.talkclassical.com/25039-caroline-shaw.html
Shostakovich, Dmitri Dmitriyevich (1906-1975): http://www.talkclassical.com/2543-dmitri-shostakovich.html 
Sibelius, Jean (1865-1957): http://www.talkclassical.com/2816-jean-sibelius.html 
Silvestrov, Valentyn Vasylyovych (1937-): http://www.talkclassical.com/6833-valentin-silvestrov.html
Simpson, Robert (1921-1997): http://www.talkclassical.com/26659-robert-simpson.html
Skalkottas: http://www.talkclassical.com/8277-nikos-skalkottas.html
Skrowaczewski, Stanislaw (1923-): http://www.talkclassical.com/25291-skrowaczewski-stanislaw.html
Smetana, Bedřich (1824-1884): http://www.talkclassical.com/5437-bedrich-smetana.html 
Smith, Stuart Saunders: http://www.talkclassical.com/23851-stuart-saunders-smith.html
Sor, Ferndando: http://www.talkclassical.com/23769-fernando-sor.html
Sorabji, Kaikhosru: http://www.talkclassical.com/7050-kaikhosru-shapurji-sorabji.html
Spohr, Louis: http://www.talkclassical.com/7916-louis-spohr.html
Stamitz, Carl: http://www.talkclassical.com/23558-carl-stamitz-1745-1801-a.html
Stamitz, Johann: http://www.talkclassical.com/13537-johann-stamitz.html
Stenhammar: http://www.talkclassical.com/5680-wilhelm-stenhammar.html
Stockhausen, Karlheinz: http://www.talkclassical.com/8020-stockhausen-karlheinz.html
Strauss, Johann II: http://www.talkclassical.com/7159-johann-strauss-ii.html
Strauss, Richard: http://www.talkclassical.com/2934-richard-strauss.html
Stravinsky: http://www.talkclassical.com/4031-igor-stravinsky.html
Strong, George Templeton: http://www.talkclassical.com/20901-george-templeton-strong.html
Suk: http://www.talkclassical.com/5476-josef-suk.html
Sumera: http://www.talkclassical.com/9622-lepo-sumera.html
Surinach: http://www.talkclassical.com/7268-carlos-surinach.html
Svendsen, Johan (1840-1911): http://www.talkclassical.com/24756-johan-svendsen-1840-1911-a.html
Sviridov, Georgy (1915-1998): http://www.talkclassical.com/7908-georgy-v-sviridov-russian.html
Sweelinck, Jan Pieterszoon: http://www.talkclassical.com/21384-jan-pieterszoon-sweelinck-whats.html
Sykulski, Jacek: http://www.talkclassical.com/13536-polish-composer-jacek-sykulski.html
Szymanowski (K): http://www.talkclassical.com/3489-karol-szymanowski.html 
Szymanowski (P): http://www.talkclassical.com/14294-pawel-szymanski.html
Tabakova, Dobrinka (1980-): http://www.talkclassical.com/26268-dobrinka-tabakova.html
Takemitsu: http://www.talkclassical.com/2563-toru-takemitsu.html
Tallis: http://www.talkclassical.com/18508-thomas-tallis.html
Tan Dun: http://www.talkclassical.com/6965-tan-dun.html
Taneyev: http://www.talkclassical.com/2658-sergey-taneyev.html
Tarrega: http://www.talkclassical.com/12720-francisco-tarrega.html
Tartini: http://www.talkclassical.com/10828-giussepe-tartini.html
Tausig, Karol: http://www.talkclassical.com/15923-karol-tausig.html
Tavener, John (1490-1545): http://www.talkclassical.com/26355-john-taverner-1490-1545-a.html
Tchaikovsky, Pyotr Ilyich (1840-1893): http://www.talkclassical.com/2577-tchaikovsky.html
Tcherepnin: http://www.talkclassical.com/14920-alexander-tcherepnin.html
Telemann: http://www.talkclassical.com/3812-georg-philipp-telemann.html 
Thomson: http://www.talkclassical.com/5908-american-composer-corner-virgil.html
Tippett: http://www.talkclassical.com/3185-sir-michael-tippett.html
Toch: http://www.talkclassical.com/12811-ernst-toch.html 
Tubin: http://www.talkclassical.com/9435-eduard-tubin.html
Tuur: http://www.talkclassical.com/6427-erkki-sven-t-r.html
Tveitt: http://www.talkclassical.com/5929-geirr-tveitt.html
Uematsu, Nobuo: http://www.talkclassical.com/18831-nobuo-uematsu.html


----------



## science

And part 3:

Valentini, Giuseppi (1681-1753): http://www.talkclassical.com/12259-giuseppi-valentini.html
Van Dieren: http://www.talkclassical.com/10975-bernard-van-dieren.html
Vaňhal (Wanhal), Johann Baptist (1739-1813): http://www.talkclassical.com/27286-j-k-va-hal.html
Varèse, Edgard (1883-1965):http://www.talkclassical.com/4278-edgard-var-se.html
Vasks, Pēteris (1946-): http://www.talkclassical.com/5849-p-teris-vasks.html
Vaughan-Williams, Ralph (1872-1958): http://www.talkclassical.com/3452-ralph-vaughan-williams.html
Vellones, Pierre: http://www.talkclassical.com/20578-pierre-vellones-1889-1939-a.html
Ventadorn, Bernart de: http://www.talkclassical.com/23148-bernart-de-ventadorn-1130-a.html
Verdi, Giuseppe (1813-1901): http://www.talkclassical.com/19856-giuseppe-verdi.html
Victoria, Tomás Luis de: http://www.talkclassical.com/20009-tom-s-luis-de.html
Vierne: http://www.talkclassical.com/5404-louis-vierne-1870-1937-a.html
Villa-Lobos: http://www.talkclassical.com/5117-heitor-villa-lobos-1887-a.html
Vine, Carl: http://www.talkclassical.com/13081-carl-vine.html
Vivaldi: http://www.talkclassical.com/13776-antonio-vivaldi.html 
Vivier: http://www.talkclassical.com/5716-claude-vivier.html
Volans: http://www.talkclassical.com/9402-kevin-volans.html
Wagner, Richard (1813-1883): http://www.talkclassical.com/3108-richard-wagner.html 
Walton, Walton (1902-1983): http://www.talkclassical.com/4572-william-walton-1902-1983-a.html
Waxman, Franz (1906-1967): http://www.talkclassical.com/5409-franz-waxman.html
Waters, Roger: http://www.talkclassical.com/11092-do-you-consider-roger.html
Weber, Carl Maria von (1786-1826): http://www.talkclassical.com/10590-carl-maria-von-weber.html
Webern, Anton (1883-1945): http://www.talkclassical.com/29604-anton-webern.html
Weelkes, Thomas (1576-1623): http://www.talkclassical.com/23640-thomas-weelkes-1576-1623-a.html
Westbrook: http://www.talkclassical.com/6496-kate-westbrook.html
Weill: http://www.talkclassical.com/14192-kurt-weill-1900-1950-a.html
Weinberg: http://www.talkclassical.com/5805-mieczyslaw-weinberg.html
Whitacre, Eric (1970-): http://www.talkclassical.com/24593-eric-whitacre.html
Widor: http://www.talkclassical.com/6966-charles-marie-widor.html
Wieniawski (H): http://www.talkclassical.com/4827-henryk-wieniawski.html
Wieniawski (J): http://www.talkclassical.com/14685-j-zef-wieniawski.html 
Wolf: http://www.talkclassical.com/8802-hugo-wolf.html
Wourinen, Charles: http://www.talkclassical.com/23047-charles-wuorinen.html
Wranitzky: http://www.talkclassical.com/14507-paul-wranitzky.html
Xenakis: http://www.talkclassical.com/6356-iannis-xenakis.html
Yin Chengzong: http://www.talkclassical.com/13394-yin.html
Yun Isang: http://www.talkclassical.com/13716-isang-yun.html
Zappa, Frank: http://www.talkclassical.com/19759-frank-zappa.html
Zarebski: http://www.talkclassical.com/6497-juliusz-zar-bski.html
Zelenka: http://www.talkclassical.com/3892-jan-dismas-zelenka.html
Zelenski: http://www.talkclassical.com/13999-w-adys-aw-ele.html
Zemlinsky: http://www.talkclassical.com/4980-alexander-von-zemlinsky.html
Zimerman, Bernd Alois: http://www.talkclassical.com/23330-bernd-alois-zimmermann.html
Les Six: http://www.talkclassical.com/5043-les-six.html


----------



## science

We could merge http://www.talkclassical.com/32315-arthur-honegger-2.html and http://www.talkclassical.com/17873-arthur-honegger.html


----------



## mmsbls

Done and the index link is the same.


----------



## science

Make that five new additions:

Antheil, George (1900-1959): http://www.talkclassical.com/32577-antheil-george-1900-1959-a.html
Gouvy, Louis Théodore (1819-1898): http://www.talkclassical.com/32544-gouvy-louis-th-odore.html
Hill, Alfred (1869-1960): http://www.talkclassical.com/32548-hill-alfred-1869-1960-a.html
Shchedrin, Rodion (1932-): http://www.talkclassical.com/32580-shchedrin-rodion-1932-a.html
Zorn, John (1953-): http://www.talkclassical.com/32585-john-zorn.html


----------



## Taggart

I've merged a thread on Ge Gan-ru with the earlier one at http://www.talkclassical.com/32530-ge-gan-ru-1954-a.html which leaves the index unchanged.


----------



## science

http://www.talkclassical.com/33308-peteris-vasks.html can be merged with http://www.talkclassical.com/5849-p-teris-vasks.html

That won't change the index either.


----------



## Taggart

Thanks. Done. Also did some tidying on Albinoni and Gesualdo.


----------



## mmsbls

I've updated the index through threads started August 20, 2014 and earlier.


----------



## science

When it falls back down a page or two, we can move the Alessandro Scarlatti thread to this part of the forum: http://www.talkclassical.com/12039-scarlatti.html


----------



## mmsbls

I moved the Scarlatti thread and changed the title to the full name.


----------



## science

We can use this as a thread for Casella: http://www.talkclassical.com/31540-newly-found-composer-me.html


----------



## science

I was about to go through and make a list of the new threads ... and I see you've been keeping up! Great work, mmsbls! There should be medals or something for that.


----------



## mmsbls

Actually my last updates were several months ago. I've been meaning to do another update for the past month or so but I just haven't gotten around to it. I'll try to do another soon.


----------



## science

mmsbls said:


> Actually my last updates were several months ago. I've been meaning to do another update for the past month or so but I just haven't gotten around to it. I'll try to do another soon.


Oh, I just checked two or three and you seemed totally up to date. Well, let me know if I can help with anything.


----------



## science

We can merge this with the Schoenberg thread: http://www.talkclassical.com/8071-schoenberg.html

And this with the Clementi thread: http://www.talkclassical.com/11307-muzio-clementi.html


----------



## science

I think we can merge this with the Buxtehude thread: http://www.talkclassical.com/9414-my-music-mini-marathon.html


----------



## Taggart

All done. Thanks Science.


----------



## mmsbls

I have updated the Guestbooks through March 3, 2015. If you find mistakes, omissions, or other issues, please PM me or comment here.


----------



## science

Here is something we can merge with the Sorabji thread: http://www.talkclassical.com/16269-sorabji.html


----------



## mmsbls

Done. Thanks........


----------



## science

mmsbls said:


> Done. Thanks........


I'm sorry, you're so fast.... Here's another one that we might merge with that one. If it were me, I'd merge it: http://www.talkclassical.com/26833-sorabjs-piano-works.html

Also, I think the threads got moved into the "solo and chamber music" forum rather than than the "composer guestbook" forum.


----------



## Albert7

science said:


> I'm sorry, you're so fast.... Here's another one that we might merge with that one. If it were me, I'd merge it: http://www.talkclassical.com/26833-sorabjs-piano-works.html
> 
> Also, I think the threads got moved into the "solo and chamber music" forum rather than than the "composer guestbook" forum.


I saw that issue too.


----------



## mmsbls

I moved the regular Sorabj thread to the Guestbooks forum, but I left the Piano Works thread as is. Thanks.


----------



## science

http://www.talkclassical.com/36190-elliott-carter-where-start.html

That's some really great stuff. I think anyone who came to browse the Elliot Carter thread would love to find those posts. So can we merge it with the Elliot Carter thread?


----------



## science

We can move http://www.talkclassical.com/14535-william-schuman.html here and add it to the index.

To add to the index:

Carpenter, John Alden http://www.talkclassical.com/37334-john-alden-carpenter.html
Clyne, Anne http://www.talkclassical.com/37162-anne-clyne.html
Hersch, Michael http://www.talkclassical.com/37563-michael-hersch.html
McPhee, Colin (1900-1964) http://www.talkclassical.com/37630-mcphee-colin-1900-1964-a.html
Muhly, Nico http://www.talkclassical.com/37152-nico-muhly.html


----------



## Albert7

science said:


> We can move http://www.talkclassical.com/14535-william-schuman.html here and add it to the index.
> 
> To add to the index:
> 
> Carpenter, John Alden http://www.talkclassical.com/37334-john-alden-carpenter.html
> Clyne, Anne http://www.talkclassical.com/37162-anne-clyne.html
> Hersch, Michael http://www.talkclassical.com/37563-michael-hersch.html
> McPhee, Colin (1900-1964) http://www.talkclassical.com/37630-mcphee-colin-1900-1964-a.html
> Muhly, Nico http://www.talkclassical.com/37152-nico-muhly.html


Anne Clyne needs to be revised to Anna Clyne. Thanks.


----------



## Taggart

All done. >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## science

I think this thread could be moved to... somewhere else, maybe even the community board: http://www.talkclassical.com/3950-brahms-style-c.html


----------



## Taggart

science said:


> I think this thread could be moved to... somewhere else, maybe even the community board: http://www.talkclassical.com/3950-brahms-style-c.html


Almost qualifies for Stupid thread ideas.


----------



## science

Some updates:

Carlos Gomes, Antônio (1836-1896): http://www.talkclassical.com/39584-ant-nio-carlos-gomes.html
Copland, Aaron (1900-1990): http://www.talkclassical.com/40074-aaron-copland-1900-1990-a.html
Cras, Jean (1879-1932): http://www.talkclassical.com/38889-jean-cras-composer-naval.html
Denisov, Edison (1929-1996): http://www.talkclassical.com/39619-edison-denisov.html
Eisler, Hanns (1898-1962): http://www.talkclassical.com/39515-hanns-eisler-1898-1962-a.html
Estrada, Julio (1943-): http://www.talkclassical.com/39568-julio-estrada-b-1943-a.html 
Folds, John (1880-1939): http://www.talkclassical.com/39731-john-foulds-1880-1939-a.html 
Globokar, Vinko (1934-): http://www.talkclassical.com/39700-vinko-globokar.html 
Johnston, Ben (1926-): http://www.talkclassical.com/39521-ben-johnston.html
Lang, David (1957-): http://www.talkclassical.com/39484-david-lang-1957-a.html
Pran Nath (1918-1996): http://www.talkclassical.com/39522-pandit-pran-nath.html (assuming he composed music, the information available here suggests that he was a performer)
Rawsthorne, Alan (1905-1971): http://www.talkclassical.com/39740-alan-rawsthorne-1905-1971-a.html
Torn, David (1953-): http://www.talkclassical.com/39814-david-torn.html 
Young, La Monte (1935-): http://www.talkclassical.com/39516-la-monte-young-1935-a.html

To be moved somewhere else (I will create threads on these two composers in a moment): http://www.talkclassical.com/39926-cyprian-de-rore-luzzasco.html


----------



## science

Gosfield, Annie (1960): http://www.talkclassical.com/39199-annie-gosfield.html
Lachenmann, Helmut (1935-): http://www.talkclassical.com/39246-helmut-lachenmann.html
Luzzaschi, Luzzasco (c.1545-1607): http://www.talkclassical.com/40190-luzzaschi-luzzasco-c-1545-a.html
Pareyón, Gabriel (1974-): http://www.talkclassical.com/39865-gabriel-parey-n.html 
Pucihar, Blaz: http://www.talkclassical.com/39304-blaz-pucihar.html
Rore, Cipriano de (1515/6-1565): http://www.talkclassical.com/40189-rore-cipriano-de-1515-a.html
Saunders, Rebecca (1967-): http://www.talkclassical.com/39247-rebecca-saunders.html
Zinovjev, Sauli (198: http://www.talkclassical.com/39228-sauli-zinovjev.html

To be merged: 
http://www.talkclassical.com/39338-j-n-leifs-1899-a.html and http://www.talkclassical.com/8407-jon-leifs.html


----------



## science

Andriessen, Louis (1939-): http://www.talkclassical.com/38928-louis-andriessen.html
Auerbach, Lera (1973-): http://www.talkclassical.com/37161-lera-auerbach.html
Clyne, Anna (1980-): http://www.talkclassical.com/37162-anna-clyne.html
Furtwangler, Wilhelm (1886-1954): http://www.talkclassical.com/37150-wilhelm-furtwangler.html
Pintscher, Matthias (1971-): http://www.talkclassical.com/38637-matthias-pintscher-b-1971-a.html
Schuller, Gunther (1925-2015): http://www.talkclassical.com/38713-gunther-schuller-rip.html 
Xu Shuya (1961-): http://www.talkclassical.com/38614-xu-shuya-1961-a.html
Yim, Jay Alan (195: http://www.talkclassical.com/37982-jay-alan-yim.html


----------



## science

Amirov, Fikret (1922-1984): http://www.talkclassical.com/38079-fikret-amirov.html
Akutagawa, Yasushi (1925-1989): http://www.talkclassical.com/38437-yasushi-akutagawa-1925-1989-a.html
Bray, Charlotte (1982-): http://www.talkclassical.com/37878-charlotte-bray.html
Gombert, Nicolas (c.1945-c.1560): http://www.talkclassical.com/38593-nicolas-gombert.html

To be merged:

http://www.talkclassical.com/37827-carl-nielsen-150-a.html and http://www.talkclassical.com/7179-carl-nielsen.html

http://www.talkclassical.com/36567-p-d-q-bach.html and http://www.talkclassical.com/37481-other-bach.html


----------



## science

Baile, Joanna (1973-): http://www.talkclassical.com/37928-joanna-bailie.html
Cilio, Luciano (1950-1983): http://www.talkclassical.com/37993-luciano-cilio.html 
Frances-Hoad, Cheryl (1980-): http://www.talkclassical.com/37877-cheryl-frances-hoad.html
Goeyvaerts, Karel (1923-1993): http://www.talkclassical.com/38219-karel-goeyvaerts.html
Khrennikov, Tikhon (1913-2007): http://www.talkclassical.com/37646-tikhon-khrennikov.html
Monk, Meredith (1942-): http://www.talkclassical.com/37879-meredith-monk.html
Walshe, Jennifer (1974-): http://www.talkclassical.com/37929-jennifer-walshe.html

I think that catches us up! I apologize if I've missed anything.


----------



## mmsbls

I'll update the threads eventually, but I'm a bit busy this week. Thanks for the all the work.


----------



## Taggart

All done. Glad to see you back, Science. Thanks again for all the hard work! :clap:


----------



## science

I'm sorry, I did make at least one mistake, getting the dates for Gombert comically wrong - here is the correct date: 

Gombert, Nicolas (c.1495-c.1560):


----------



## Taggart

science said:


> I'm sorry, I did make at least one mistake, getting the dates for Gombert comically wrong - here is the correct date:
> 
> Gombert, Nicolas (c.1495-c.1560):


I didn't notice either. I blame the keyboard - must have got the numbers mixed up! Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## science

We should not do this now because the discussion is vibrant, but when it dies down we can merge:

http://www.talkclassical.com/18015-best-works-martinu.html

with

http://www.talkclassical.com/4658-bohuslav-martinu.html


----------



## mmsbls

I've been planning to do another update of the guestbooks (probably over the holidays), and I'll look at all the comments since the last one.


----------



## science

science said:


> We should not do this now because the discussion is vibrant, but when it dies down we can merge:
> 
> http://www.talkclassical.com/18015-best-works-martinu.html
> 
> with
> 
> http://www.talkclassical.com/4658-bohuslav-martinu.html


I think we should do this merger now. It'll be a wonderful addition to Martinu's thread.


----------



## Portamento

The guestbooks _really_ need to be updated. TxllxT has been going crazy!


----------



## TxllxT

Portamento said:


> The guestbooks _really_ need to be updated. TxllxT has been going crazy!


Portamento is breaking loose!!


----------



## Taggart

Added an extra section to the index as the posts were getting a little long. Added a number of new ones. Taking a break.


----------



## Taggart

Finished! 

Please let me know if I've missed anybody. I've upped the number of sections to make it easier to read. Comments are welcome.


----------



## starthrower

Did we lose some entries? I can't believe there's no thread on Hovhaness. And Alexandre Tansman isn't coming up either.


----------



## Krummhorn

starthrower said:


> Did we lose some entries? I can't believe there's no thread on Hovhaness. And Alexandre Tansman isn't coming up either.


It is entirely possible that some database table content was lost after the latest server issues.

Some of what was thought to be initially lost forever was retrievable, what is gone is gone, sorry.


----------



## Taggart

starthrower said:


> Did we lose some entries? I can't believe there's no thread on Hovhaness. And Alexandre Tansman isn't coming up either.


Read the index Composer Guestbooks: Information and Index. Hohvaness is here - Alan Hovhaness There is no entry in the index for Alexandre Tansman and although he has been mentioned on the site he never had a guestbook. The index has not been affected by the crash.


----------



## starthrower

Hovhaness doesn't come up in the search engine. I get "Sorry-no matches."


----------



## mmsbls

Hovhaness is listed in the index and has a link to his guestbook. The TC search engine is not as good as Google in general although Google can't see hidden forum areas. A Google search finds Hovhaness' guestbook as the first link (when searching in the site talkclassical.com.


----------



## science

john august smith said:


> I am given to understand that this composer writes in the style of sibelius. Is this correct? If so ,what composition on cd would you recommend for an introduction to his music? thank you.


A google search for talkclassical and Sallinen brings up this post, so maybe it'd be a good idea to move that into Sallinen's thread here.

Edit: Oh no! There is no Sallinen thread! Maybe that post becomes the OP?


----------



## flamencosketches

I'm not sure if it'd be better to move an 11 year old post to its own thread, or to just start the thread yourself.


----------



## science

At some point we should try to go through and update the index. For now, though, one to add is:

Pancho Vladigerov - Pancho Vladigerov


----------



## mmsbls

Yes, I've completely let this lapse. I worry that updating will be so daunting that we'll just let things go. I guess we'll get to this eventually.


----------

